# The Trial of the Last of the Uchihas



## Last of the Uchihas (Feb 7, 2006)

*LotU > Mods*



This is the number one book in the country. From the same author who brought you ?*Pwned Bitch! Next Victim!*?, *?Injustice I  & II? *and who can forget the timeless classic, ?*So yes, Sasuke will have the power to match Kyuubi?*.   
*
-	Washington Post*


A story a about a boy, who was banned wrongly and comes back to kick some major mod ass, like the whores owning money to their pimps.
*
      -     The New York Times*



An exemplary member that I would give him administrative powers second to none.

*-    Tazmo, from Narutofan Times*​

*Warning!!!!!  Some serious mod pwnage ahead. Read at your own risk! *


By now, you already know that the anticipation thread was landfilled. That?s a sign that they don?t wan to a lot of people knowing about this thread. 

There comes a time in the year, where mods have once again decides to ban me so that NarutoFan Forum can live once again happily ever after. By this I mean, no flame bating, no flaming no ganging up on members, no making stupid threads, and so forth. A peaceful place where everyone gets along and don?t neg rep each others

This is for the so called "good? of NF, as i'm a bad seed according to them.

Apparently, i'm only banned from the Naruto ave which is the good news according to Gooba because that way, I can enjoy the other parts of this nice forum and their would be peace at NF.  Aw that was no nice of you Gooba!!!!

But wait a moment?

Didn't I signed on, on this forum because its about Naruto?  But you are banning me from the fucking avenue that i sign on for in the first place?  Who fucking cares about all the other shit, this is a Naruto Forum, not other shit forum!!!!!!!

Banning me from the Naruto ave is banning me from the forum genius!!!!!!!!


i Can't wait to see a smart ass mod using this quotes, its not the same, now, you are banned from NF. See theirs is a difference

So once again, the mods used me as a scapegoat. It has always being the same shit since a year ago, just different colors.

Last year, i got banned. Well, i got banned several times. , but one especially that went to the history books of NF bans . *Not one single Narutard got banned*, not even the ones that flame me, ganp up on me, that abuse their rep power on me and the ones that made an anti FC about me.

This gang is officially called the *Anti-LotU FC gang *, or what I like to call them,* ?The gang pwned by LotU?. *

This is a gang that was all over me from day one. They went to all the places I went to and posted, even when I took a dump, yes, they were even there smelling it. They even monitored where I was constantly by checking on my username so they knew where to find. Sad but true.

They all share a lot of traits.

Some of these traits were as followed.
*
1.	They all hated my guts
2.	They were all anti-Uchihas
3.	They all were Naruto/Jiraiya/Yondaime Fanboy.
4.	 Most importantly, they all got pwned by me.*

So, one day they decided to make my life miserable.

As they got tired of me for humiliating them in front of everyone (by this I mean, proving them wrong in debates), they decided to make a FC after me, called Anti-LotU FC.

In this Banner they took my words and edited them to their fitting and sometimes even made them up as they went along and by the end of the quote, they put my name, so that they could destroy my reputation as many other people didn?t know about their agenda. So other people started believing all that shit, and people started to label me crazy, a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), and so on. 

Surprisingly enough, they only had one quote that was left untouched and that was the most famous quote in NF History.
*
So yes, Sasuke will have the power to match Kyuubi.*

Now, that quote is coming back to haunt them, if you have read the recent chapters.

So much for a crazy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), huh.

Thanks you guys for quoting me, from the bottom of my heart!!!

That was the premise of their plan.

After that, they started neg repping me constantly, all of them.  They all took turns, and after they had reached their limit, they waited and continue the same process all over again.

When I started neg repping them, they complained to the mods telling me to put a stop to it, especially Kyuubi Naruto, as you all know this guy is the most famous neg repper of all, among other thing not to mention that he doesn?t leave his name.

So, I let that shit slid.

Their next move was ganging up on me in debates. They all attacked me in their ?posts?, and I replied to them with the same attitude or with the same replies the sent me.  Basically, they couldn?t do shit about that, so they complained I was ganging up on them, because I keep proving them wrong in their post. That infamous thread was the *Yondaime vs Itachi thread*, which got closed down, after their bitching. That thread was basically, as followed. You are either are on Yondaime?s side, or we will neg rep you, gang up on you and make your life miserable.  This was the place where they advertise their anti LotU FC the most, where many people joined in, and started doing the same shit as them, because that was the coolest thing to do. Hey, Why not? Mod were doing shit to them, so why not join them and make that Uchiha fanboy?s life miserable, after all, you wouldn?t get in trouble as the  mods weren?t punishing anyone, and its just one Fanboy against 30+ members, so we play safe by numbers. Who are the mods going to believe? Or for a matter of fact, is it convenient for them to save one fanboy, who is an Uchiha fanboy or 30 N/J/Y Fanboys?

One Uchiha fanboy or 30 Naruto/Jiraiya/Yondaime Fanboys? 
*
Sorry, LotU, but you are a threat to this community!
*
*Too many people complaining about you and you are causing too much problems for us, mods, well Gooba, as he was the mod that banned me..*

Why was it that I got banned and not them?

*Because they rather sacrifice one Uchiha Fanboy rather than 30 Naruto/Yondaime/Jiraiya Fanboys which was the ?Naruto Community?.*


So they basically, labeled me the "bad guy".

Well thanks for that, I'm quite proud, that I can put that in my resume, thank you Gooba.

*I?m such a BAMF*

Minutes after I was banned by Gooba, I was found innocent by the jury, reason, uncalled for, if I remember correctly although they did mention I was kind of naughty. After that, I was still quite pissed with a few mods so I left NF for a couple for month sto blow off some esteem.

I must say, before I  left NF I got pms later that day from some mods that I won?t mention (since I don?t wan tto involve then in this), that they were sorry for not acting on the Anti LotU gang sooner and that I should have come to them with my problems. 

*
Unlike me, I don?t bitch to mods until it get critical, but unlike the members that hates me, they complain about me all the time, but not mentioning that they were the ones provoking me the whole time.*

So a couple of months passed, and I return to Narutofan as Uchiha Cop #1.  By the way, this is known as *"The Return of the Legend." *

Gooba finds out it was me, after people start complaining about a so call Uchiha Fanboy arresting them with monopoly jail cards.

After this, the whole mods community knew who I was.

Many people believed during this time, that they mods were protecting me.

This can be interpreted both ways. They were actually ?protecting? the ?community? from me and that they wanted me to start fresh. I don?t believe the second one, unless due to remorse, but that?s just me. You will see why.
*
The only reason I was allowed to have a dupe account was not because I was cool with the mods, but because they didn?t want me to take LotU name again, as everyone knew LotU was a bad person and gave them a bad vibe. This was due to the Anti-LotU gang  propaganda, who at the end managed to destroy my reputation as they never got banned, or punished like I was, so the community interpreted that, as LotU was the bad person, the other were the good members.* Thanks guys for creating a legend. I couldn?t have done it without your passionate hatred.

My ?secret?indentity was no longer a secret, as Kyuubi Naruto?s sources told him who UC#1 really was, and so he began spreading it all over the forum, of course he couldn?t back it up, but that doesn?t stop a guy like him from spreaking rumors, especially if it was me, the LotU. ?nuff said. The only people who knew about me were the mods and UC#2,


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Feb 7, 2006)

You did this a couple of times.

*He didn?t even bother to read the thread to find out that that I wasn?t the one that started and was only defending myself.* *He just heard complains from the people that were lame bating and flaming so they can blame me, an technique that Anti LotU FC mmeebrs used against me which got me in trouble and not them..*
*
Another time he accused me of flaming negative ion, just to find out I wasn?t flaming him, but playing with him, as I even green rep me for making me laugh.*

This is a mod who likes to point fingers only by my reputation that he had heard of,* once again thanks to the Anti LotU FC Propaganda, that even a new noob  mod like him, bought that shit  .*

Then there is *Gooba*, he was the first to ban me just to find out he had no evidence to have done that, as they later said so I was unbanned. This fellow says that he wanted to put a stop to the Anti-Lotu gang, and what does he do?
*
He FUCKING bans me!! and not the anti LotU GANG  *

Way to go Gooba, you are a freaking genius!!

*
It there is something I repent of not doing was laugh at your face you said in my ban thread, how the Battledome?s problems were a caused  by me and how it would return to normal without me.  *

Way, you were so right.

Here are some of you quote big guy.







			
				Gooba said:
			
		

> Please don't bitch about it in a Complaints thread or anywhere public. I am not saying this because I think we are in the wrong. I am doing this because I don't want Kyuubi Naruto, and all of the other Anti-you FC guys to feel like they won, or get any happiness out of this. They were very close to getting banned themselves, back when we banned you, but we decided we shook it up enough with your ban/unban/reban and the whole out of control thread.



Sounds familiar right? Lol

Someone getting the axed while saving the others




			
				Gooba said:
			
		

> The fact of the matter is you are the instigator, you are worse than them, and you have had fair warning. None of them individually is as bad as you were. You get into flame wars with 5 or 10 people, they just get in flame wars with 1. You are the one who derailed thread after thread, and they just stayed on for the ride.




Look Einstein, they gang up on me on the same fucking thread!!!!!! All against me, not me against them.  I only answer to one, and then 5 decides to reply and gang up and you call that me flaming them, with 5 people GET FUCKING REAL? 
*
Where the hell where you AGAIN!!!!!*

No wonder no anti-LotU member was banned, due to your logic!!!!!



> =Gooba]
> Every mod of the Ave sees what a bad influence you are on the place. Not just because of your opinions, but because of how you present them. Utz suggested punishment, GK agreed, I vehimently agreed, and NN did it.



Get the fuck out of here with that shit.

Bad influence?

You just made my day.




			
				Gooba said:
			
		

> Also, for the record, I was the mod who wanted to ban the anti-you people at the time we banned you, but I got shut down and no longer had the energy to fight them over it.
> 
> I just want what is best for the Ave, and that is not you.



Can you say Hypocrite?


This is the guy that erased my link in my sig to a thread that WAS ALREADY LANDFILLED twice by GK. Why, because they knew I was talking the truth, and the truth was, that I proved how hypocrite he and the other members/mods where against Uchiah fans.

Don?t worry, I still have a copy of that thread, that you erased it twice from my sig.

Should I even mention to the people that really don't know me why i got such a bad repuatation in the first place and the reason why i'm really hated?

Because I make points that prove I?m right.

Here is an example of this just to keep it short

The amount of hate toward Uchihas is unbelievable.

A guy had made a thread called Mist 7 vs the Uchiha clan 

To my surprise, I found that Mist 7 was winning by a landslide, obviously, that was due to the hate for the Uchihas.

So I make a thread called Mist 7 vs The Hyuuga clan.

To my surprise, I find out that the Hyuuga clan is winning by a large amount.

That clearly show how fucking biased they were, and that I had made a point. Its just as simple as that.

Another one was a thread by Kyuubi Naruto, one call Sasuke vs Prime Sarutobi.

Obvuoisly, he made that thread to make Sasuke look pathetic.

So I did the same shit with Naruto, in a thread call Naruto vs Itachi.

To my surprise, I was told to stop making lame threads like that.

Notice that nothing was said about the thread above, about Sasuke vs Prime Sandaime.

This is the reason why they hate me, I prove points, and when I do people get pissed because i show how jypocrite they really are.

That?s not my problem, I?m defending the Uchiha, which the mods don?t give a darn about them, except a few fangirls mods that I know.


Notice that did what the other people did, but I only get warned.

Have you stop and look at the battledome stop for a moment to read its threads?

There so lame thread swhich were against the rules, but suddenly, they were forgotten, but now they say, its my fault, like always.


I don?t know about you guys but if this isn?t double standards, then I guess I don?t know what it is.

So I want the Community, the real Community, not those mods that I mentioned, which have a beef with no fucking reason at all or the one that hate my guts as those are the same one that where flaming, ganging up on me and lets not to forget the Aanti LotU FC which is still around, After all its not like Mods give them any warning at all, as they forgive everything they do. Not to mention all the warning they give, people like Kyuubi Naruto.


If you think I?m guilty, then I request, that the same punishment to be given to those that  weere flaming, ganging up on me.

After all, History is repeating itself, and once again, they plan to sacrifice an Uchiha Fanboy in the name of ?cleansing.? 

Which they don?t notice that the problem is not with me, but with the ones they always forgive to ban.

After all is a community like that say that I?m bad and I?m just one fanboys so get over it.
Its worth the sacrifice.

I would remind you about the Nazis community did to the Jews, and what happen to Christ.

I?m not saint, nor God but I?m sure as hell I?m not the worst, nor I?m I getting fair treatment like the others.


I might be ban, but this message will get across to the* REAL COMMUNITY* AND THEY WILLL BE AWARE OF THIS injustice


----------



## Aman (Feb 7, 2006)

You do know that you're not proving anything by doing this... No one really take you seriously.


----------



## Master Scorpion (Feb 7, 2006)

GOOO.... LotU XD



> This is the guy that erased my link in my sig to a thread that WAS ALREADY LANDFILLED twice by GK. Why, because they knew I was talking the truth, and the truth was, that I proved how hypocrite he and the other members/mods where against Uchiah fans.
> 
> Don?t worry, I still have a copy of that thread, that you erased it twice from my sig.
> 
> ...



Agree , but your ultimate thread had been saved by me long time ago..and it's still on my document!



			
				LotU said:
			
		

> Last year, i got banned. Well, i got banned several times. , but one especially that went to the history books of NF bans . Not one single Narutard got banned, not even the ones that flame me, ganp up on me, that abuse their rep power on me and the ones that made an anti FC about me.



Yup, it's so unfair..


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 7, 2006)

_LOTU .. I agree with you on two things; 

1) Sasuke > Itachi > Anyone/Anything  

2) If Kyuubi Naruto is allowed on the Naruto avenue, then so should you. If you were banned from the Naruto Avenue, then so should he._


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Feb 7, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> You do know that you're not proving anything by doing this... No one really take you seriously.




But of course not, after all this is coming from one of the original *Anti LotU members.*

Allan melles, or whaever was your name before this new one.

Do you think i forgot about you?


----------



## Crowe (Feb 7, 2006)

This is so awesome, GO LoTU!


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Feb 7, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> _LOTU .. I agree with you on two things;
> 
> 1) Sasuke > Itachi > Anyone/Anything
> 
> 2) If Kyuubi Naruto is allowed on the Naruto avenue, then so should you. If you were banned from the Naruto Avenue, then so should he._




Well, i'm glad you agreed on that.
Thanks




			
				Raonel said:
			
		

> GOOO.... LotU XD
> 
> 
> 
> Agree , but your ultimate thread had been saved by me long time ago..and it's still on my document!




I'm glad you have still the evidence, i think i might ave lost mine, now that i check?




			
				peK said:
			
		

> This is so awesome, GO LoTU!




Apparently, Pek doesn't know when to keep his mouth shut, as you are just proving my point against you Pek, Thanks you so much.


----------



## Shogun (Feb 7, 2006)

hrmmm...interesting, i may want to put somthing to the test later...


----------



## Trias (Feb 7, 2006)

OMG. Someone call Chuck Norris. This man is going to own everyone otherwise asadasdasdasdasfasffasf.


----------



## Master Scorpion (Feb 7, 2006)

LotU said:
			
		

> I'm glad you have still the evidence, i think i might ave lost mine, now that i check?



Your opinions here will be immortalised by my copy,paste,and save cursor  and  you always made awesome opinions,Jose!


----------



## Sakura (Feb 7, 2006)

this is awesome. you used all that time to prove your point.

well done.

if this gets serious, ill come back to it later


----------



## Chi (Feb 7, 2006)

Oh come on..
One fanboy comes to talk about how much worse the other fanboys are..
Uchiha fanboys, Naruto-fanboys. They are all the same. 
You aren't any different..
Other fanboys will be banned too if they will behave themself as you are.
It's a matter of time..

On *your* actual complaint about mods and about "Complaints Department" in general.. Well.. I can only quote Dante for you:



			
				Divine Comedy said:
			
		

> _Abondon all hope, ye who enter here
> _


----------



## Master Scorpion (Feb 7, 2006)

Chi said:
			
		

> Oh come on..
> One fanboy comes to talk about how much worse the other fanboys are..
> Uchiha fanboys, Naruto-fanboys. They are all the same.
> You aren't any different..
> ...



I think you didn't read the whole story.


----------



## Chi (Feb 7, 2006)

Raonel said:
			
		

> I think you didn't read the whole story.


No.. I read it all despite the legth..
The main theme is "Why I WAS banned for being BAD, and they weren't?"..
Wasn't he talking about mods ignoring or even "protecting" naruto fanboys?

I like how mods work.. Well.. It would be actually better if more fanboys were banned..
I'm not posting really much in the library now, because of them..
If there is a thread, then there is always someone will come and tell you how "Lame Naruto is","How gay Sasuke is","How powerful Kabuto is" etc.
But if some people are rather quiet, and allow themselfs to say such things once, or twice, people like LotU are trying to insert it in every thread..

He's not the only one Uchiha-fanboy out there. It's not like Mods are against Uchihas. He's the person who will find problem ANYWHERE but not in himself.

And do you expect me to take person who places phrases like "I'm a lagend", "I pwned everyone" in his text..
This really screams for "I'm god and you are retards"..


----------



## Sakura (Feb 7, 2006)

so how far is this going to go?

from what ive seen, not many mods and admins have actually took their time to reply on this.


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Feb 7, 2006)

I was having a conversation about this with another vet theother day and we both agreed your treat like total shit by mods/ mod fanboys/girls and other members who think its cool to attack you.

If i was you id of left the forums long ago, just because i couldnt be arsed with everyone beiong a cunt faced twat to me all the time for no valid reason.

*Miscellanous dick reads LOTU post*: HHAHAHA IM NOT EVEN GOING TO READ IT BCOS ITS HIM AND HE IS GAY SO EVEN IOF HE HAS GUD POINT I WILL ARGUE WITH HIM COS I CAN COS HE WILL BE TEH 1 TO BE BAND!


----------



## Master Scorpion (Feb 7, 2006)

Chi said:
			
		

> No.. I read it all despite the legth..
> The main theme is "Why I WAS banned for being BAD, and they weren't?"..
> Wasn't he talking about mods ignoring or even "protecting" naruto fanboys?
> 
> ...




so you think that only him who's thinking like that? most senior members here like to think that way  too "I am smart and popular and you all are retards" 

And I am understood him very well.. for being treat so unfair by mods/admins.
oh..well just forget it... what past is the past.


----------



## Omolara (Feb 7, 2006)

Honestly,when I first joined NF I couldn't for the life of me figure out how one guy inspired so much hate. It just seemed impossible (and still does). So I ignored it. 
The whole Sasuke fans vs Naruto fans thing has bugged me for a long time. Why is it that everybody and their mama can can say things like "OMGhesogay, SasuGAY, Whiny Emo B*tch, and so forth", but the minute someone says something negative about Naruto it's like you've just flamed God. Not to mention that it is infact Naruto who has shown more "homosexual" tendencies than ANYBODY ELSE. Exaggeration yes, total untruth no. Or maybe that just means that Sasuke is indeed more special than Naruto. After all, a completely different set of rules apply to him. But...that will most likely never change.
I actually enjoy your threads BTW LotU, you do make rather good points and always entertain.


----------



## Gooba (Feb 7, 2006)

> Minutes after I was banned by Gooba, I was found innocent by the jury, reason, uncalled for, if I remember correctly although they did mention I was kind of naughty. After that, I was still quite pissed with a few mods so I left NF for a couple for month sto blow off some esteem.


That is a lie.  You were banned (by Vash).  Then it was taken off after KN's thread about it became insane, then it was reapplied when it was found just.  You left while you were under a month ban.


> Not only that, but the biggest tard of all, Naruto Kyuubi, who was the co-creator of the Anti-LotU FC along with Kamendex, was also nominated to be a fucking mod.


Not by the mod team, it was some random person in some thread.  I don't see how it is our fault for other people liking him.  If you noticed, he wasn't modded.


> Then there is Gooba, he was the first to ban me just to find out he had no evidence to have done that, as they later said so I was unbanned. This fellow says that he wanted to put a stop to the Anti-Lotu gang, and what does he do?
> 
> He FUCKING bans me!! and not the anti LotU GANG
> 
> Way to go Gooba, you are a freaking genius!!


Firstly, you were banned by Vash, then it was removed and reapplied within the same day.  Don't lie and say we found you innocent and lifted the ban.  The ban was percieved as a Vash "pwning" so Rez/KnK lifted it.  Then once I told them that it was actually a just ban it was allowed to be reapplied (by me).



> Where the hell where you AGAIN!!!!!


I spent over a month editing your posts, and editing the posts of the people you were in flame wars with just to try to get the flaming to stop without banning anyone.  It was a losing battle, so you got banned for being the instigator.  Yes they started ganging up on you, but you started the entire war in the first place.  I felt it was best to punish the one person who made the 5 anti people, than the 5 people were just responding to what you did in kind.  It just seemed worse for you because you had to deal with 5, but none of them individually were as bad as you.

This has NOTHING to do with who your favorite characters are, and EVERYTHING to do with how you went about defending them.  I don't give a damn if you like Itachi, Naruto, Kabuto, or anyone else.  If a Naruto fanboy did what you did they would be in this position.  The fact is, the Naruto fanboys who went against you were all instigated by you, which is why you are getting the punishment.  You fight and flame war with anyone who doesn't say Itachi=God, and derail threads.  They fight and flame war with you alone.  That shows that they aren't as bad as you have been.

People replying to this, if you are just going to spam or whatnot I will delete your reply.  Don't turn this into any more of a ridiculous show than it already is.  I would close this, but making a bunch of points someone will want to respond to then closing it is very bad form.  

LotU, look at how you wrote this thread, look at your style, and see why you cause more problems than any other member on the forum.


----------



## Master Scorpion (Feb 7, 2006)

Gooba, you say all of these just because you already compromise it first with other mods.


----------



## Crowe (Feb 7, 2006)

Lawyer of the Uchihas said:
			
		

> I forgot the name of that mod, but I remember the next one.
> *
> Not only that, but the biggest tard of all, Naruto Kyuubi, who was the co-creator of the Anti-LotU FC along with Kamendex, was also nominated to be a fucking mod.*
> 
> ...


Ehm...ok. When did this happen? 



			
				Lawyer of the Uchihas said:
			
		

> Like always.
> *
> If you say Yondaime > anyone, you are okay. You are not "threat to the community"
> 
> But if you say, Itachi > anyone, then you are labeled a fucking threat to the community.*


Congrats, as I said, you can't handle the truth. 


			
				Lawyer of the Uchihas said:
			
		

> Pek, is number one my list, although I would put them all in number one.
> *
> This guy has been flaming me, flame baiting and ganging up on me from my return.*
> 
> You may have wonder why I aksed TO to bann me for a month in December and also asked TO to closed my birthday thread.


If it was because of me you wanted to be banned, then it's just sad and only shows how much I PWNED YOU[/LoTU]
In my second post in the thread I apologized and told you that I was just playing around with you, you ignored that and went on a flaming/bait-spree on me. I choose to ignore your post and you choose to get the thread closed.


			
				Lawyer of the Uchihas said:
			
		

> Well, you let me tell you why.
> *
> P-E-K*
> 
> I had enough of his shit against me. Every now and then he pop out of nowhere to either flame me, flame bait me, gang up on me and simply make me feel miserable.


I'm there to prove you wrong, you then choose to "play smart" on me and starts flamebaiting, this coming from yesterdays discussion, notice that I hadn't said anything that *should* possibly insult him:


			
				LoTU said:
			
		

> peK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you had read the posts you respond to, you would know that half your debates starts up with a misunderstanding. Sasuke vs Kyuubi, you were referring to Sasuke Prime, while obviously everyone else was thinking about the current Sasuke. I said that it is a pathetic and unfair matchup, you then proceeds to compare Sasuke with Naruto etc. / The Naruto's insane speed thread, I was talking about the fact that Naruto(KN) ran that fast, you misunderstood it and thought I meant that it was base Naruto while I was obviously talking about Kyuubi Naruto.


			
				Lawyer of the Uchihas said:
			
		

> *
> How the fuck is this allowed from a mod?*
> 
> In the first place, how the hell did this guy became a mod?
> ...


I remember playing around with you once, and I did apologize since you didn't see it as a joke, as said you countinued to flame/bait me in that thread and I choose not to give much of a thought about it and the rest of the modteam also thought so, it seems. How I became a mod? Modfucking some people say, but I think it was by being helpful in the Library 2 section. 



			
				Lawyer of the Uchihas said:
			
		

> I don?t see any warning as he keep doing the same shit.
> 
> Sure, people like to monitered me, but who the fuck is monitoring him?
> 
> ...


The same shit? I have done it once, and I apologized for it. Or are you referring to the latest Sasuke vs Kyuubi pwnage I gave you [/LoTU]? If you do, then I just choose to act like you in that thread. I wanted to see how you would react if someone started to play your style, and by complaining on this you just owned yourself. I played you in ONE thread today, and you come crying here. Think about how you make people cry all day long 

It is not the Itachi > everyone opinion that bothers people, it is your attitude and arrogance that bothers people, "PWNED NEXT VICTIM" "PWNAGE AHEAD" etc is some of your most common replies. 
*To prove to you that it is the attitude that is giving you problem; *
Jiraiya_sama
Kabuto 

Two who obviously have problem with their attitude towards others, and tend to twist every possible panel in Naruto just to prove themself right and other wrong.

*One of the Uchiha-lover, who have a nice attitude:*
Sho

He havent gotten banned and there seems little to no people that hate him.

I think I have cleaned myself from everything you threw at me. Have a nice day.


----------



## Gooba (Feb 7, 2006)

> Gooba, you say all of these just because you already compromise it first with other mods.


No, that is just wrong.

If you aren't going to add to the conversation just stay out.


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 7, 2006)

I may not always agree with you Lotu but it's your opinion so i respect you for it. Though you could lay off with the "pwned next victim" :sweat. Your persona of UC #1 was fun though .


----------



## legan (Feb 7, 2006)

No seriously this thread should just be trashed.

I mean wtf?

This is a forum on the Internet, if typed out words from someone can hurt you then I'd hate to see what you're like IRL (General statement btw) Way I see it you can only be hurt by teh w0rdz if it's a good friend of yours who you know. If not then why the fuck you getting so worked up about it.


Just please shut the hell up and stop taking the Internet so seriously people.


EDIT: How could I forget.

LOL DRAMA


----------



## Mind (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow...can't believe I just read that all rather than working.... :S

Nothing particularly constructive to say, but will mention that amidst my casual reading of the NarutoForms I have of course been entertained by the decidedly impassioned debates that have raged back and forth between fans of different characters. Whilst there have been occasions when ganging up, needless provocation, and somewhat less than polite or rational discussion have occurred, for the most part I -think- it's all been quite harmless and perhaps greater tolerance could be practised by all and sundry?

 Naturally this is like asking the tides to stop since forums promoting free-speech will draw people from all walks of life (with a computer with internet access), and hence from the whole spectrum of Naruto-fandom.


*Gives up on working....*


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Feb 7, 2006)

First I need to say: Get a life!

LotU, you are extremely immature. Your points doesn't make sense and all your statements are based upon such heavy fanboyism. And most of all, you have an ego bigger than anything I have ever seen.



			
				LotU said:
			
		

> 4. Most importantly, they all got pwned by me.



Just proves how immature you are. You have yet to "pwn" anyone but yourself. 

None the less, I find flamewars very funny. Why consider the humour of them as bad? Flamewars > Boring discussions.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Feb 7, 2006)

SimpatiK said:
			
		

> First I need to say: Get a life!
> 
> LotU, you are extremely immature. Your points doesn't make sense and all your statements are based upon such heavy fanboyism. And most of all, you have an ego bigger than anything I have ever seen.
> 
> ...




Thsi comes from the same group of tard that hang out with the Anti LotU corw?

GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE.


----------



## legan (Feb 7, 2006)

Could I just mention the only reason I didn't read all of your posts to thus gain a correct understanding and formulate a valid opinion is because the mass amount of typos.

I do however stand firmly by my first post in this topic.


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Feb 7, 2006)

This is an internet message board.

A message board for Naruto.

Naruto is a cartoon.

What the fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## Anthriel (Feb 7, 2006)

The most important battle in the forum is not Sasuke vs. Naruto, it's fanboys vs. reasonable posters.
I certainly don't mind any fanboy bannings, no matter who gets hit by it.


----------



## legan (Feb 7, 2006)

Mecha-Kisame said:
			
		

> This is an internet message board.
> 
> A message board for Naruto.
> 
> ...



Oh so everyone has to reapeat the same thing now -_-


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Feb 7, 2006)

Legan said:
			
		

> Oh so everyone has to reapeat the same thing now -_-


I'm positive I'm not the only one thinking that some colossal emphasis is needed here.


----------



## Chi (Feb 7, 2006)

Again with the "Mods are anti Uchihas" idea?
This won't get us enywhere..

Wasn't Jiraya_sama also banned? Wasn't he a Jiraya fanboy?
And Yakushi_kabuto also was banned few times, and he is a Kabuto fanboy..


----------



## Aman (Feb 7, 2006)

Lawyer of the Uchihas said:
			
		

> But of course not, after all this is coming from one of the original *Anti LotU members.*
> 
> Allan melles, or whaever was your name before this new one.
> 
> Do you think i forgot about you?


I don't think you forgot about me, you made the avanue the most boring place at the forum.


----------



## legan (Feb 7, 2006)

Mecha-Kisame said:
			
		

> I'm positive I'm not the only one thinking that some colossal emphasis is needed here.



<.< You do however bring up a very good point.

Forgive my leige. Is it ie or ei?


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Feb 7, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> Ehm...ok. When did this happen?



Oh, when did this happens.

Look how everyone pretent how they don't fukcing know, plus the other person who got modded by them, even being an AntiLotU members..




> Congrats, as I said, you can't handle the truth.
> If it was because of me you wanted to be banned, then it's just sad and only shows how much I PWNED YOU[/LoTU]



Pek, how the come are you a mod?

The mere fact that you are a mod, wit your attitude prove how shitty mod you are and that you are being covered  by other mods.




> In my second post in the thread I apologized and told you that I was just playing around with you, you ignored that and went on a flaming/bait-spree on me. I choose to ignore your post and you choose to get the thread closed.



Screw you with that shit, You have been doing all along without regret. Don't try and avoid why you did as if nothing.




> I'm there to prove you wrong, you then choose to "play smart" on me and starts flamebaiting, this coming from yesterdays discussion, notice that I hadn't said anything that *should* possibly insult him:



Another bullshit.

You are the one tat wan tto play smart on me,by flame baiting me.

After all, just go to my birthday thread, or the time where Tsunasic chic, trie to send me a pm, and you wrote that an unnecessary shit on that thread.




> If you had read the posts you respond to, you would know that half your debates starts up with a misunderstanding. Sasuke vs Kyuubi, you were referring to Sasuke Prime, while obviously everyone else was thinking about the current Sasuke. I said that it is a pathetic and unfair matchup, you then proceeds to compare Sasuke with Naruto etc. / The Naruto's insane speed thread, I was talking about the fact that Naruto(KN) ran that fast, you misunderstood it and thought I meant that it was base Naruto while I was obviously talking about Kyuubi Naruto.



You pretend me to know that it was Regular sasuke, where the hell was that said in that post?

Nowhere.

When in the firts fucking place, threads like that where considred ban when i was around?

After all, i got warning because of a thread like Itachi vs Naruto , so you once against ignored that this moron makes a thread about Sasuke vs Kyuubi an doesn't get deleted, warn abotu it?






> I remember playing around with you once, and I did apologize since you didn't see it as a joke, as said you countinued to flame/bait me in that thread and I choose not to give much of a thought about it and the rest of the modteam also thought so, it seems. How I became a mod? Modfucking some people say, but I think it was by being helpful in the Library 2 section.



Bullshit, tell that crap to yourself.




> The same shit? I have done it once, and I apologized for it. Or are you referring to the latest Sasuke vs Kyuubi pwnage I gave you [/LoTU]?



Pwnage?

You mean like the one you have never gave me but me to you?




> If you do, then I just choose to act like you in that thread. I wanted to see how you would react if someone started to play your style, and by complaining on this you just owned yourself. I played you in ONE thread today, and you come crying here. Think about how you make people cry all day long



Pek, you have only pwn your miserable life, as you have neevr pwn anyone besides yourself.

Your first post to this further prove your provocation.




> It is not the Itachi > everyone opinion that bothers people, it is your attitude and arrogance that bothers people, "PWNED NEXT VICTIM" "PWNAGE AHEAD" etc is some of your most common replies.



BECAUSE I DEALING WITH 10 AT THE TIME, I DON;T SEE ANY FUCKNG MOD DOING SHIT TO THEM!!!!!!


SO WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH YOU GUSY, WHERE ARE YOU ATR THOSE TIME?

OF COURSE, YOU ARE THERE INTEGATTING, LIKE YOU ALWAYS DO.




> *To prove to you that it is the attitude that is giving you problem; *
> Jiraiya_sama
> Kabuto



Jiraiya sama was cool in my cool and its  shame that she abandoed that name.

Now where the fuck is the punishment of KN?

or any others?




> Two who obviously have problem with their attitude towards others, and tend to twist every possible panel in Naruto just to prove themself right and other wrong.



lol, LOOKS WHO TALKING AND CUT THE CRAP, what happened to the other peiople taht were intigating me?

NOTHING.



> *One of the Uchiha-lover, who have a nice attitude:*
> Sho
> 
> He havent gotten banned and there seems little to no people that hate him.
> ...




He doesn't have bad rep from the ANti LotU gang, which  a long time, people have been spreading.

This is Pek in my birthday thread which just happen to pass y and say the the most insightful thing ever.



> You really think a girl would like a guy who is in love with, some guy character on some cartoon serie? :



If that shit isn't flamebaiting, then i don't know what it is.

HERE IS THE LINK JUST IN CASE

Complaints Department


----------



## Aman (Feb 7, 2006)

Oh, and btw, i never was in the annti FC for you, i just had the banner in my sig.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Feb 7, 2006)

Mecha-Kisame said:
			
		

> This is an internet message board.
> 
> A message board for Naruto.
> 
> ...




No, the aneswer should be what wrong with you guys?

How come no a single person gets banned but me, like always?

How the fuck, do you people see taht i'm being intigated and gangp up and you do shit, in fact, you join the fun, like the PEk.


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Feb 7, 2006)

I don't give two shits or a fuck, I just find it disconcerting to see such marvelous skills wasted debating your own case on a forum.

Why the fuck aren't you in a court somewhere, saving muderers from life in prison?


----------



## Shogun (Feb 7, 2006)

couldn't afford it.


----------



## Aman (Feb 7, 2006)

Lawyer of the Uchihas said:
			
		

> No, the aneswer should be what wrong with you guys?
> 
> How come no a single person gets banned but me, like always?
> 
> How the fuck, do you people see taht i'm being intigated and gangp up and you do shit, in fact, you join the fun, like the PEk.


If you haven't noticed, there are many other uchiha fans, and even myself was once an Itachi fanboy.  You weren't banned for thinking Itachi is a god, or that Sasuke has the power to match the Kyuubi, you were banned because of all the stuff you did to try to prove that.


----------



## Raistlin-sama (Feb 7, 2006)

> This is an internet message board.
> 
> A message board for Naruto.
> 
> ...


Your point being?

While you certainly don't have to take everything seriously on a message board, apparently this means something to him. He feels unjustly treated, at it is up to you whether you want to ignore this (since it is a privately owned message board the mods can do whatever they want, however biased it may be) or take it seriously, and look at the problems. You may be the ones in the right, he may be - but it doesn't solve anything to brush it of without countering what he says. Well Gooba already took a bit care of that, so that is in my opinion a more appropriate way to answer.  

After all this is about him being allowed on this forum or not. While I personally don't take anything too seriously on the net, it doesn't mean that everyone should be subject to my apathy. If it was about him feeling insulted etc. I can see your point, but this is about his continued posting here (in the Naruto avenue, which apparently is the most important part of the forum to him)

And does it really matter what the message board is for, in this case?


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Feb 7, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> If you haven't noticed, there are many other uchiha fans, and even myself was once an Itachi fanboy.



Itachi fanboy my ass.

That like saying Ron Silver is democrat.




> You weren't banned for thinking Itachi is a god, or that Sasuke has the power to match the Kyuubi, you were banned because of all the stuff you did to try to prove that.



The same way you people used it.

I did what you did, but i get banned, like always.

They blame for for everyting  intigator flame baiter, flamer, neg repper.

All that shit, they do shit to all the ganging yp, as they have just prove to me, espevially, PEk who did shit once he saw that.

So lets ban LotU.


again, using scapegoats.


----------



## Aman (Feb 7, 2006)

Lawyer of the Uchihas said:
			
		

> Itachi fanboy my ass.
> 
> That like saying Ron Silver is democrat.


It's true... My first avatar was fanart of Itachi and i had it for a while... 


			
				Lawyer of the Uchihas said:
			
		

> The same way you people used it.
> 
> I did what you did, but i get banned, like always.
> 
> ...


If they banned the others, what would happen? You'd continue saying you won in everything when you were just owned and there would be more flame.


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Feb 7, 2006)

Raistlin-sama said:
			
		

> Your point being?
> 
> While you certainly don't have to take everything seriously on a message board, apparently this means something to him. He feels unjustly treated, at it is up to you whether you want to ignore this (since it is a privately owned message board the mods can do whatever they want, however biased it may be) or take it seriously, and look at the problems. You may be the ones in the right, he may be - but it doesn't solve anything to brush it of without countering what he says. Well Gooba already took a bit care of that, so that is in my opinion a more appropriate way to answer.
> 
> ...


My point being that this is completely retarded?


----------



## Chi (Feb 7, 2006)

Funny fact about Narutoforums Smods and admins (1 to be correct)

Lets look at their avatars:

_*Ronin*_: 
*Axass*: 
*Reznor*: 
*Spectrum*: 
*TenshiOni*: 

There are no Naruto avys

Well.. It doesn't look like mods don't like Uchihas, or somthn to me..
Maybe it's a just a conspirasy of course


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Feb 7, 2006)

Chi said:
			
		

> Funny fact about Narutoforums Smods and admins (1 to be correct)
> 
> Lets look at their avatars:
> 
> ...





Next time, read my post carefully.

Go and see the mods which i have a beef with.

None of them are in that list.

LEARN TO READ


----------



## Chi (Feb 7, 2006)

Do you expect for one mod to ban everyone he likes and not telling others?
I thought it's a combined desicion..
And even if it's not, some mods who like Uchihas at least won't allow to ban you, if there is someone as bad as you, but isn't banned..


----------



## Aman (Feb 7, 2006)

LotU, i doubt that just one or two mods talked about banning you with all the mess you made...   There probably was a thread in the HR or something.


----------



## Reznor (Feb 7, 2006)

> Next time, read my post carefully.
> 
> Go and see the mods which i have a beef with.
> 
> ...


 You presented it as though the entire mod team was against you.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Feb 7, 2006)

Chi said:
			
		

> Do you expect for one mod to ban everyone he likes and not telling others?
> I thought it's a combined desicion.
> And even if it's not, some mods who like Uchihas at least won't allow to ban you, if there is someone as bad as you, but isn't banned..




What the reaosn from banning me from Naruto ave, when that the sole reason i joine dthis place?

Once again, if they ban me from that is basicaly banning me from the place.

And again, how come none of the others intigator got any punishment?

I'm always recieving the axe, when its them that throw the rock and then hide their hands.

Its always have been like that.

They intigate, gang up on me and then call a mod to say i'm beng causing problems.


----------



## Crowe (Feb 7, 2006)

Lawyer of the Uchihas said:
			
		

> Oh, when did this happens.
> 
> Look how everyone pretent how they don't fukcing know, plus the other person who got modded by them, even being an AntiLotU members..


Answer the question instead of playing smart or is it to much to ask from you?



			
				Lawyer of the Uchihas said:
			
		

> Pek, how the come are you a mod?
> 
> The mere fact that you are a mod, wit your attitude prove how shitty mod you are and that you are being covered by other mods.


I think I already told you in my last post how I became a mod. Actually, my attitude have been discussed and I have been warned once and I did stop then. The "[/LoTU]", is there to show you how annoying it is to read your post. Covered by other mods? Like whom? 

_"The mere fact that you are still unbanned, wit your attitude prove how shitty member you are and that you are being covered by other mods."_



			
				Lawyer of the Uchihas said:
			
		

> Screw you with that shit, You have been doing all along without regret. Don't try and avoid why you did as if nothing.


Uh...ok. I apologized. You continued the flaming/baits and I just ignored you after that. Bringing old crap that is more or less over, now aint we.


			
				Lawyer of the Uchihas said:
			
		

> Another bullshit.
> 
> You are the one tat wan tto play smart on me,by flame baiting me.
> 
> After all, just go to my birthday thread, or the time where Tsunasic chic, trie to send me a pm, and you wrote that an unnecessary shit on that thread.


Another bullshit? Please, explain. What is bullshit? This? 





			
				Lawyer of The Uchihas said:
			
		

> Go ahead and shoot yourself.
> 
> Cocaine is a hell of a drug.



Jesus christ, are you really that low in arsenal against me? As said 10x times, I apologized for the birthday shit, if you won't accept it, to bad. 

Omg, did you really take it as an insult when I wrote "The Uchiha boy is in love with Tsunade." or the likes of that? It was a joke, j-o-k-e.



			
				Lawyer of the Uchihas said:
			
		

> You pretend me to know that it was Regular sasuke, where the hell was that said in that post?
> 
> Nowhere.


When it says Sasuke vs Kyuubi, it is Sasuke vs Kyuubi. Not Sasuke Prime or Sasuke in 100 years.



			
				Lawyer of the Uchihas said:
			
		

> When in the firts fucking place, threads like that where considred ban when i was around?


Didn't I say that it was unfair/insane matchup and that I would trash it if someone (you), wouldn't take it seriously?


			
				Lawyer of the Uchihas said:
			
		

> After all, i got warning because of a thread like Itachi vs Naruto , so you once against ignored that this moron makes a thread about Sasuke vs Kyuubi an doesn't get deleted, warn abotu it?


Read above.




			
				Lawyer of the Uchihas said:
			
		

> Bullshit, tell that crap to yourself.


uh...ok. 




			
				Lawyer of the Uchihas said:
			
		

> Pek, you have only pwn your miserable life, as you have neevr pwn anyone besides yourself.
> 
> Your first post to this further prove your provocation.


Ok. Done? You're getting(?) really pathetic now.




			
				Lawyer of the Uchihas said:
			
		

> BECAUSE I DEALING WITH 10 AT THE TIME, I DON;T SEE ANY FUCKNG MOD DOING SHIT TO THEM!!!!!!
> 
> 
> SO WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH YOU GUSY, WHERE ARE YOU ATR THOSE TIME?
> ...


To them? Because they are arguing with you, so you have to use PWN to get rid of people arguing with you? When we had the whole Sasuke vs Kyuubi, you choose to use PWN even tho it was only you and me. Sorry, this argument fails...extremly.





			
				Lawyer of the Uchihas said:
			
		

> Jiraiya sama was cool in my cool and its shame that she abandoed that name.


Lucky we aint getting by your book then?


			
				Lawyer of the Uchihas said:
			
		

> Now where the fuck is the punishment of KN?
> 
> or any others?


From what I have seen, Kyuubi Naruto have an Ok, attitude not the best but certainly not as yours. While he proves how "awesome & cool/etc" Naruto are, you tend to try to prove how "miserable/stupid Yondaime/Naruto/anyonethatthreatenstheuchihas" are. Big difference.



			
				Lawyer of the Uchihas said:
			
		

> lol, LOOKS WHO TALKING AND CUT THE CRAP, what happened to the other peiople taht were intigating me?
> 
> NOTHING.


Eh, what has that to do with my quote? _"Two who obviously have problem with their attitude towards others, and tend to twist every possible panel in Naruto just to prove themself right and other wrong."_
...Or are you trying to say that everyone arguing with you is twisting every fact?


			
				Lawyer of the Uchihas said:
			
		

> He doesn't have bad rep from the ANti LotU gang, which a long time, people have been spreading.


Why havent he then? He have been here for a long time and have had same opinion all this time.

Oh, about the avy's, Do you see the combo KK is wearing? I used to have that. Anyway, I was asleep when you got banned so I have little to nothing to do with this.

Since most of your arguments against me is from something which I already apologized for, im dropping this.


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Feb 7, 2006)

Lawyer of the Uchihas said:
			
		

> What the reaosn from banning me from Naruto ave, when that the sole reason i joine dthis place?
> 
> Once again, if they ban me from that is basicaly banning me from the place.
> 
> ...



Fuck this, let's go whip their asses, me and you.


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Feb 7, 2006)

Shikamaru-sama said:
			
		

> I was having a conversation about this with another vet theother day and we both agreed your treat like total shit by mods/ mod fanboys/girls and other members who think its cool to attack you.
> 
> If i was you id of left the forums long ago, just because i couldnt be arsed with everyone beiong a cunt faced twat to me all the time for no valid reason.
> 
> *Miscellanous dick reads LOTU post*: HHAHAHA IM NOT EVEN GOING TO READ IT BCOS ITS HIM AND HE IS GAY SO EVEN IOF HE HAS GUD POINT I WILL ARGUE WITH HIM COS I CAN COS HE WILL BE TEH 1 TO BE BAND!



I just want to quantify that a little bit.

I talk to some of the mods sometimes and believe it or not they dont all hate you LOTU, as a matter off act, there are people on the staff who fight your corner. Some mods dont like you, and they are arses with it, but theres others who stick up for you and also feel that your hard done by.

So you know, give them some credit.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Feb 7, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> You presented it as though the entire mod team was against you.




Read my post carefuly, and you will see this is not true.

I said Mods in my title, because that's a what you say when you are dealing with two mods and up.

My beef was with three mods, so its plural. MODS

If you read my post careufylly, you will find out i said , *not all of them*, and even further prove when i start naming the mods by name, except for the one i forgot, which was an Anti LotU memebrs and got to be modded, something that all mods didn;t even respond to.

So you award the anti LOtU members with modship?

I don't want modship, i want fair treatmeant.



			
				Shikamaru-sama said:
			
		

> I just want to quantify that a little bit.
> 
> I talk to some of the mods sometimes and believe it or not they dont all hate you LOTU, as a matter off act, there are people on the staff who fight your corner. Some mods dont like you, and they are arses with it, but theres others who stick up for you and also feel that your hard done by.
> 
> So you know, give them some credit.





Once again, i didn't say all mods, but somes

read my post to Reznor for more info.


I know the mods who have helped me.

I just don't name them in order not to involve them in this.

But they know who they are and i Know who they are.




			
				Mecha-Kisame said:
			
		

> Fuck this, let's go whip their asses, me and you.




I have no problem if they do th same thing.

Ban me fine

But ban them as well.

Fair treatment.

All i want.


----------



## Aman (Feb 7, 2006)

Lawyer of the Uchihas said:
			
		

> They intigate, gang up on me and then call a mod to say i'm beng causing problems.


Yeah, i don't think it's possible that the mods saw it themselves.


----------



## Chi (Feb 7, 2006)

Lawyer of the Uchihas said:
			
		

> What the reaosn from banning me from Naruto ave, when that the sole reason i joine dthis place?
> 
> Once again, if they ban me from that is basicaly banning me from the place.
> 
> ...


Well.. It's kinda was eplained..
If I remember correcly, it was said, that you make "normal" posts outside the Naruto ave. And the fact, that you post there kinda suggests that you are interested in them..
I doubt somebody knew, that you ONLY interested in Naruto ave.
It only tells us, that they want to ban only your "biased" side, that causes problems in Naruto avenue..

What exactly do you want to prove with your posts?
That few Smods hate Uchihas? Or hate your personally?
And again.. i doubt, that BANning someone is some smod's personal desicion.. I almost sure there was some kind of disscussion.



> Ban me fine
> 
> But ban them as well.



That would be perfect.. It would make Naruto avenue a such lovely place...


----------



## Nybarius (Feb 7, 2006)

Did somebody mention Nybarius?

*No*


----------



## Reznor (Feb 7, 2006)

You aren't being permanently locked out of NA, it's just an alternative to ban.

And punishment for others is being discussed. Just we don't discuss bans in front of the public.

However, as long as this thread is open, we can't very well do that.
Tell me when you want me to close the thread.


----------



## Nybarius (Feb 7, 2006)

> And punishment for others is being discussed. Just we don't discuss bans in front of the public.



Yes, heaven forbid you make the judicial process transparent, or provide general rationales for your actions


----------



## Reznor (Feb 7, 2006)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> Yes, heaven forbid you make the judicial process transparent, or provide general rationales for your actions


Yes. You know that would lead to bans having more to do with number of people that want them banned then actually bannablity of their offenses.

LotU would have been cruficed ages ago if we made bans public policy.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Feb 7, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> Answer the question instead of playing smart or is it to much to ask from you?



Actaully, ist you who must answer the question, so stop playing smart.




> I think I already told you in my last post how I became a mod. Actually, my attitude have been discussed and I have been warned once and I did stop then.  [/quote
> 
> apparently, it wqs a slap in the hand, as your shit with me hasn't stop.
> 
> ...



wtf?





> _"The mere fact that you are still unbanned, wit your attitude prove how shitty member you are and that you are being covered by other mods."_




Sorry, the mere fact that you are are mod, prove that they aren't putting the right people in the right place.

I'm partially banned for your info, from the Naruto threats, so its the same thing as being ban.

You on the other hand, are not, as well, as the real intigators.




> Uh...ok. I apologized. You continued the flaming/baits and I just ignored you after that. Bringing old crap that is more or less over, now aint we.
> Another bullshit? Please, explain. What is bullshit? This?



Do you knwo what happen when you flame bait?

You get flame, so don't expect me to show kindness, to a person like you.




> Jesus christ, are you really that low in arsenal against me? As said 10x times, I apologized for the birthday shit, if you won't accept it, to bad.




I don't accept it, as i know you didn't mean it.




> Omg, did you really take it as an insult when I wrote "The Uchiha boy is in love with Tsunade." or the likes of that? It was a joke, j-o-k-e.



Nope, its wasn't like that, you edited it, but what can i say.

Why don't you check that thread out.

even further emphazied in im the PM that you send me her message.



> When it says Sasuke vs Kyuubi, it is Sasuke vs Kyuubi. Not Sasuke Prime or Sasuke in 100 years.



Nope, because it was like that, it would ahev gotten buried and the poster warned about that shit.

After all, that's the same shit i talked about Sasuke vs Sarutobi, and the other thread Itachi vs Naruto, where both thread like that were put as example of what not to do.  They took no action in that thread.



> Didn't I say that it was unfair/insane matchup and that I would trash it if someone (you), wouldn't take it seriously?
> Read above.



How come my thread get strashed the firts minute if i did a thread like that?

After all, i did get my thread deleted, i got warned, and it was even used as the rules of the battledome as an example.
uh...ok. 




> Ok. Done? You're getting(?) really pathetic now.



Its patehtic, cause you don't get ban, even after all the shit you have done.




> To them? Because they are arguing with you, so you have to use PWN to get rid of people arguing with you? When we had the whole Sasuke vs Kyuubi, you choose to use PWN even tho it was only you and me. Sorry, this argument fails...extremly.



Nope, its fail, that you let it, read above.




> Lucky we aint getting by your book then?
> From what I have seen, Kyuubi Naruto have an Ok, attitude not the best but certainly not as yours. While he proves how "awesome & cool/etc" Naruto are, you tend to try to prove how "miserable/stupid Yondaime/Naruto/anyonethatthreatenstheuchihas" are. Big difference.



lol, don't make me laigh, go read his post

Who the hell do you think you are fooling with this shit.





> Eh, what has that to do with my quote? _"Two who obviously have problem with their attitude towards others, and tend to twist every possible panel in Naruto just to prove themself right and other wrong."_
> ...Or are you trying to say that everyone arguing with you is twisting every fact?



You were used my name and JS when you said that.

Go read my post at you on the kakashi vs Itachi thread as you srat twisting facts.

I give the facts the manga and databook give.




> Why havent he then? He have been here for a long time and have had same opinion all this time.



You don't get it.

Read read my original post again, in order to understand it.




> Oh, about the avy's, Do you see the combo KK is wearing? I used to have that. Anyway, I was asleep when you got banned so I have little to nothing to do with this.



And why should i even care what ava you used to wear?




> Since most of your arguments against me is from something which I already apologized for, im dropping this.



Thanks, it makes me feel better now


----------



## Nybarius (Feb 7, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Yes. You know that would lead to bans having more to do with number of people that want them banned then actually bannablity of their offenses.
> 
> LotU would have been cruficed ages ago if we made bans public policy.



Actually I didn't say bans should be public policy, I said the *rationale* for them should be generally available.  That is, there should be a thread to announce bans, and their rationales.  This would save you a lot of problems, and also make the community run more smoothly, most of the time.  And when it made the community run less smoothly, it would be due to your own bad choices.

By the way, let's dispense with technicalities and cut to the core of the matter: a policy which states that asserting that a *fictional character* is dumb/stupid/moronic/worthless is worthy of banishment or censure is insipid.  It's nanny politics worthy of the Gulag Archipelago.  One should be banned if one is dumb enough to take offense.

For instance, Rock Lee is a dumb, one-note character whose main function is to make fun of the Chinese, and the same goes double for Tenten.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Feb 7, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> You aren't being permanently locked out of NA, it's just an alternative to ban.



Ist almost the same thing.

Look at my posts, and look where they come from, Naruto ave. 



> And punishment for others is being discussed. Just we don't discuss bans in front of the public.



Good.



> However, as long as this thread is open, we can't very well do that.
> Tell me when you want me to close the thread.




Close the thread





			
				Chi said:
			
		

> Well.. It's kinda was eplained..
> If I remember correcly, it was said, that you make "normal" posts outside the Naruto ave. And the fact, that you post there kinda suggests that you are interested in them..



Nope, i post on other sections, because there no new update on Naruto fan.

all my posts come from Naruto avaenue



> I doubt somebody knew, that you ONLY interested in Naruto ave.
> It only tells us, that they want to ban only your "biased" side, that causes problems in Naruto avenue..



The problem is they are not solving it, as i'm the only one getting the axed, while the others don't.



> What exactly do you want to prove with your posts?
> That few Smods hate Uchihas? Or hate your personally?
> And again.. i doubt, that BANning someone is some smod's personal desicion.. I almost sure there was some kind of disscussion.



Haven't you been reading my post at all?


I want  fair treatment.



> That would be perfect.. It would make Naruto avenue a such lovely place...




lol, how naive.




			
				Aman said:
			
		

> Yeah, i don't think it's possible that the mods saw it themselves.



They did, i did mentioned in this thread.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 7, 2006)

aman said:
			
		

> I don't think you forgot about me, you made the avanue the most boring place at the forum.



Hmm, i find it interesting when he on, it makes me post more, and yeh it is funny also.

I still think people jump to his case to much, he just has a diffrent oppinion, granted he throws it in your face and what not, all you have to do is argue back or ignore it.

I think it's going over board trying to get him banned also, the way i see it he is a over the top sasuke fan, who brings arguements to the NF, which in my case i dont mind, it makes everything realistic.

I guess growing around black people, heated discussion is normal for me, when i have heated discussion with someone, i dont take a vendata against them, for example, football, i argue all the time about that, but i never try and get the guy prosecutted or something.


-----------------

Considering he has been banned from naruto avenue, that is as bad as a ban, it like the main tree, he been left with branches.

Anyway, me as a naruto fan, doesn't really care about his post or take any offence to them.


----------



## Nybarius (Feb 7, 2006)

LotU adds more to the board than most of the mods combined, in terms of content and excitement.  What we have here is the tail wagging the dog.  It's as if Kishimoto's copy-editors (that's you mods) were dictating the plot of Naruto.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Feb 7, 2006)

I would like to give a suggestion, if i may, so don't erase the thread just yet i'm writing it right now. It would only take five minutes.


----------



## Procyon (Feb 7, 2006)

> Didn't I signed on, on this forum because its about Naruto? But you are banning me from the fucking avenue that i sign on for in the first place? Who fucking cares about all the other shit, this is a Naruto Forum, not other shit forum!!!!!!!



I'm not here for Naruto, personally. I'm here for friends. o_0 Judging from your rants, maybe you _could_ use some time to separate yourself from the commoners of Naruto Ave. that you don't like, and talk to other, generally nice, social members who do not go there. 



> Then we have Gold Knight, which should be called Naruto Knight as he always comes to the rescue when Naruto fanboys are getting pwned by me, and not when a Uchiah fan is getting gang up.



I don't think you should be mad at GK. If he likes Naruto, and you like Sasuke, you both have biased, opposing opinions that are just bound to clash. These fanboy wars are quite stupid though. I like Naruto _and_ Sasuke, and if I were GK, I'd close any thread where there were fanboy wars too.

Anyway, I like you and all LotU, but I don't see where you're going with this thread. Are you trying to rally support? What solution are you looking for? Are you just trying to expose some of the mods in a bad light? I'd hope you weren't trying to expose them in a bad light, because if what you said is true, you of all people should know what that's like. =/


----------



## Nybarius (Feb 7, 2006)

BTW, just to clarify, I think people with extreme character preferences are sort of nuts, however I also think it is entertaining when they clash, and this entertainment translates into a better board for all of us.

I think there is a fundamental misconception about what the Naruto ave is for going on here.  I think it is for Naruto-related entertainment first, and second (and a distant second at that) to be edified about Kishi's grand schemes and such.  People love the drama, but protest it at the same time; yet, as LotU has aptly demonstrated, without forces to oppose him, he could hardly make waves.  Without equally rabid Narutards and anti-LotU'ers, he would hardly even be considered a troll, or a flame warrior! 

If you ban LotU, for the reasons you state, you are placing a ban on the heart and soul of the forums. 

O MODS:

You may police NF, you may have powers over it.  You can make it suck, but you can't make it great; the best you can do is allow the people to make it great.  LotU is somebody the people rally behind.  Censure him, tell him not to obviously flame for flamings sake, tell him to respect threads conceived in decency for placid discussions if the thread-starter tells him so, but do not ban him for fighting fire with fire -- FOR THE SOUL OF FIRE IS WHAT KEEPS US ALL HERE!


----------



## Chi (Feb 7, 2006)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> LotU adds more to the board than most of the mods combined, in terms of content and excitement.  What we have here is the tail wagging the dog.  It's as if Kishimoto's copy-editors (that's you mods) were dictating the plot of Naruto.



Wars add excitement to our world also..

It's maybe interesting for you to read how dumb is Naruto, or how gay is Sasuke with biased arguments. And after that witness a flame wars, which ruin threads, or even get insulted for trying to oppose someone..
Fanboys don't bring anything GOOD to the comunity..

I suggest a new subforum for flame wars and fanboyism stuff..


----------



## Aman (Feb 7, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Hmm, i find it interesting when he on, it makes me post more, and yeh it is funny also.
> 
> I still think people jump to his case to much, he just has a diffrent oppinion, granted he throws it in your face and what not, all you have to do is argue back or ignore it.
> 
> ...


Like i already said i have nothing against his opinions, there actually are others who think like him, it's the way he posts, the threads he creates, you get the point?


----------



## Nybarius (Feb 7, 2006)

Chi said:
			
		

> Wars add excitement to our world also..



Yes, but they have real consequences beyond "my feelings are hurt because you insulted Hinata."



> It's maybe interesting for you to read how dumb is Naruto, or how gay is Sasuke with biased arguments. And after that witness a flame wars, which ruin threads, or even get insulted for trying to oppose someone..
> *Fanboys don't bring anything GOOD to the comunity..*


1) You are stereotyping what LotU writes.  He does better stuff than that, and also the community reaction to him is very entertaining.  I'd much rather read a LotU induced flamewar than the 1000th obvious theory about the admixture of Kyuubi and Naruto chakra, or the AK leader.

2)
Right, so chocobo hasn't brought anything good into the community. Kyuubi Naruto, TenshiOni, KnK -- I could go on and on.  Your argument is almost criminally flawed.  Most all of the contributors to the community are fanboys / fangirls, in some way or another! 



> I suggest a new subforum for flame wars and fanboyism stuff..



Bad idea because there's no need for it, and flamewars / fanboyism which is conceived as such is no fun.  Nice attempt, though.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 7, 2006)

> *entertainment translates into a better board for all of us*


Amen.

It is so boring when there aren't any rabid Uchitards to clash with the Narutards, Sannintards, the Kabutards, and all of the other tards. When you remove the heart and soul of any of these groups, you disrupt a delicate balance. So, I say that for every Uchitard you ban, you should ban a Narutard. Likewise, for every Sannintard who swears that Tsunade is the be all and the end all, ban a Kabutard who insists upon Kabuto's superiority.

Then put them in the same thread in the Konoha Court. THEN, make this thread viewable for the forum at large. 

Bread and cicrus, baby.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 7, 2006)

> Like i already said i have nothing against his opinions, there actually are others who think like him, it's the way he posts, the threads he creates, you get the point?



No i dont to be honest, if their is a thread i dislike, i wont read it, if it is harsh racism that will piss me off, but the threads and post he makes are trivial to my day to day life.

Really, does his post affect and hurt you that much that you wont to see him banned, punished?

For lotu, case, his post dont upset me, they make me laugh somewhat, yeh they do, i am a naruto fan, i will admit it, but the the stuff he post is sometimes garbage, and sometimes the truth in a harsh way.

For the majority of this thread, i somewhay agree with him.



> I suggest a new subforum for flame wars and fanboyism stuff..



I like, i like.


----------



## Reznor (Feb 7, 2006)

There are too many long posts to read.

Additionally, this is turning into a complain-about-anything thread.



> Close the thread


Done.

PM me if you need this reopened LotU.

Nybarius, I'll discuss the ban issue in PM or in one of the other threads in which this comes up.

Loqt for now.


----------



## Reznor (Feb 7, 2006)

LotU wanted me to add something.


			
				LotU said:
			
		

> I would like to give a suggestion, if i may, so don't erase the thread just yet i'm writing it right now. It would only take five minutes.
> 
> One of the problems is that i don't complain to mods when i get gang up on, neg rep, flame or flamebait, or instigate.
> 
> ...


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 7, 2006)

Opening at the request of the creator, he wanted to say something else. 

Please, do not fuck with me and start spamming or flaming in here now, that goes to all.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 7, 2006)

*I'm really really sorry*

Did you see that Lotu!? ^ Mod *abuse*


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm adding his post instead and oh I'm locking this again. *doesn't rape toilet*



			
				Lawyer of the Uchihas said:
			
		

> Last favor.
> 
> Since i already know you guys have no intention of  banning anyone else and keep me ban from Naruto ave, as i'm the "sole reason for the mayhem" which is bullshit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Feb 7, 2006)

thanks, i'm writing my post, just give me five minutes

I have been accuseed of a bad influence, while everyone else have been ignored, just like they did a years ago.

This is why i don't want a trail by mods only, but by mods and members.

In other words, the REAL COMMINITY OF THIS Forum.

I would like to have a poll, where it will have only this two optionS.


Should LotU be banned from NA?

Yes or no.

Its that simple.

I want them to read my post on the first page, and be judge by the public, who are the real community.

If they find me guilty, then perm ban me because a ban from NA is a perm ban for me anyway.

If i'm found not guilty, i want my ban LIFT from NA.

However, to have a fair trial, i want the poll to offer the option where you can see who voyed for who and them writing a yes or no.

(I won't hold any grudge at all, so feel free to vote, i encourage it.

That way we know that no mod altered the poll or posts.


This is all i ask

Thanks  and dorry for the rant


----------



## Scared Link (Feb 7, 2006)

Why don't you go to another Naruto Forums instead of making a thread here. That's much easier and less hastle.


----------



## Blue (Feb 7, 2006)

No more locking this thread, please. 

Poll added; it occurs to me that there's no harm in having a public deliberation of his fate, as it's the public most concerned with his behavior and circumstance.


----------



## earthshine (Feb 7, 2006)

btw lotu, u said the reason that you where banned was so that te 30ish narutards who where assaulting you wolud not have to be, as the needs of the many seem to outweigh the needs of the few here, but one thing: if the reason you are in trouble is because you are outnumberd and hated by many, *why make a poll where public opinion decides your fate?*


----------



## OniTasku (Feb 7, 2006)

My two cents on the matter:

LotU, I voted that you be permenantly banned from Naruto Avenue. Even though you said it's the main place you go and that there is no point being around if you aren't allowed, I still don't care. It's frustrating to members who merely want to attempt a debate in the Naruto Battledome. There are plenty of members who aren't blatant fanboys (though of course we all have our own bias) and just try to state our opinions with facts and evidence supporting it.

Throughout the past week, in many of the threads I encountered you. In no time flat, you were downright personally insulting me and going completely off-topic from what was originally being discussed. I really didn't take offense to it at first, but you persistantly continued on with that. No one hates just because you really like Itachi and Sasuke, it's your behavior and conduct that ends you up in trouble.


----------



## TDM (Feb 7, 2006)

> why make a poll where public opinion decides your fate?


LotU has a very zealous following. I think.


----------



## Shunsui (Feb 7, 2006)

Because he's an attentionwhore, simply put.

It is outrageous that this poll is being permitted.


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 7, 2006)

earthshine said:
			
		

> *why make a poll where public opinion decides your fate?*



_Actually it's a very smart thing to do. He's already banned, so a public poll, will raise his chances -which are non existent at the moment- of returning to the Naruto avenue._


----------



## Rangamaru (Feb 7, 2006)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> My two cents on the matter:
> 
> LotU, I voted that you be permenantly banned from Naruto Avenue. Even though you said it's the main place you go and that there is no point being around if you aren't allowed, I still don't care. It's frustrating to members who merely want to attempt a debate in the Naruto Battledome. There are plenty of members who aren't blatant fanboys (though of course we all have our own bias) and just try to state our opinions with facts and evidence supporting it.
> 
> Throughout the past week, in many of the threads I encountered you. In no time flat, you were downright personally insulting me and going completely off-topic from what was originally being discussed. I really didn't take offense to it at first, but you persistantly continued on with that. No one hates just because you really like Itachi and Sasuke, it's your behavior and conduct that ends you up in trouble.


Explaining this to him will do no good. I don't understand why he won't just go to a Sasuke/Itachi board. I'm sure there are plenty of them on the web.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Feb 7, 2006)

earthshine said:
			
		

> btw lotu, u said the reason that you where banned was so that te 30ish narutards who where assaulting you wolud not have to be, as the needs of the many seem to outweigh the needs of the few here, but one thing: if the reason you are in trouble is because you are outnumberd and hated by many, *why make a poll where public opinion decides your fate?*





Because that community is just one The Jiraiya/Yondaime/naruto.Anti Uchihas fanboys.

the Uchaih fanboys are just as big.

Beside, if i'm going to be judge i rather be judge by the people.


----------



## Crowe (Feb 7, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> _Actually it's a very smart thing to do. He's already banned, so a public poll, will raise his chances -which are non existent at the moment-of returning to the Naruto avenue._


Wrong. He is just temp banned from the avenue atm.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Feb 7, 2006)

Please let poll open for two weeks, so that we get as many votes as possible.


On two weeks close it.

Thanks


----------



## TDM (Feb 7, 2006)

> Actually it's a very smart thing to do. He's already banned, so a public poll, will raise his chances -which are non existent at the moment- of returning to the Naruto avenue.


You've done it now. He's going to win in a landslide because of that.


----------



## Scared Link (Feb 7, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> Wrong. He is just temp banned from the avenue atm.



That's evil. He was temp banned and in the poll it says "permanent ban" and everyone is voting a "permanent ban" from the Naruto Avenue. 

You shouldn?t have made this thread.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 7, 2006)

I voted to "free" LotU. I think he should get a secondthird shot. I mean, it's not like he won't be banned again if he fucks this up, so I don't see why it's such a big deal.

If he fucks up, as the people who want him to stay banned surely expect he would do, then he will be banned altogether, not just from NA. So the Anti-LotU guys get what they want.

If he changes his act, well, then he won't get banned and he will bring some balance to NA, where Uchitards who make semi-valid points are a rarity. Also, we will be entertained LotU's interesting rhetoric. 

Everyone has a chance to get what they want this way. So why not move to free Mumia LotU?


----------



## Gooba (Feb 7, 2006)

Actually, the duration is still undecided at the moment.

This whole idea proves you just want a big show to feed your attentionwhoring ego.

This trial should be in the NA, because that is the community that deserves a vote, not the people who come in here (who are a lot less likely to be the average Ave user).

jk, your entire post is invalidated because he has already been banned for a month, so he already used up his second shot.  He has proven he cannot be rehabed.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Feb 7, 2006)

Gooba said:
			
		

> Actually, the duration is still undecided at the moment.
> 
> This whole idea proves you just want a big show to feed your attentionwhoring ego.
> 
> ...




I had no problem with that, but since my thread is A COMPLAINT it should go in the Complaint Department.


And i clearly said the whole Community are free to vote.

They should at least give it two weeks, as more people will be here during the weekened.


----------



## ZE (Feb 7, 2006)

Lawyer of the Uchihas said:
			
		

> Because that community is just one The Jiraiya/Yondaime/naruto.Anti Uchihas fanboys.
> 
> the Uchaih fanboys are just as big.
> 
> Beside, if i'm going to be judge i rather be judge by the people.




There are yondaime fanboys that voted for your innocence.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 7, 2006)

> jk, your entire post is invalidated because he has already been banned for a month, so he already used up his second shot. He has proven he cannot be rehabed.


My post is edited. Consider it validated.


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Feb 7, 2006)

Your did it with Sasuke > Kyuubi. No, just no.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Feb 7, 2006)

omsatfilhodaputa said:
			
		

> There are yondaime fanboys that voted for your innocence.




Then hell must be freezing over!! :

I love you Yondaime 

If it was you, you have my gratitude


----------



## Procyon (Feb 7, 2006)

Gooba said:
			
		

> This trial should be in the NA, because that is the community that deserves a vote, not the people who come in here (who are a lot less likely to be the average Ave user).



Is that a good thing, or a bad thing?

Also, shall I vote in this case?


----------



## earthshine (Feb 7, 2006)

things are looking up for  lotu, he may plague the ave for a while yet


----------



## SandrasSadPanda (Feb 7, 2006)

:\...............


----------



## TDM (Feb 7, 2006)

Ha, LotU's going to win, I was expecting this. 



> If he fucks up


He's not going to "fuck up" because he's prolly gonna stay just on the line. 

Oh and expect him to go "HAHAH I PWNED ALL OF YOU" if he goes free.


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Feb 7, 2006)

I voted innocent. I mean... its not worse than the Kabuto fanboys.


----------



## TenshiOni (Feb 7, 2006)

Honestly, I wouldn't want LotU to go, and while I disagree with most of his methods...he's a special part of the Avenue that I wouldn't want to see gone. He's been the source of much amusement and he's really a great guy when you get to know him...

I voted for him to stay. Wouldn't want you to go, man.


----------



## Tousenz (Feb 7, 2006)

I voted pie. Its really good and comes in multiple fillings.

This is the pie thread right? I cant see  Being blind sucks.


----------



## less (Feb 7, 2006)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> He's not going to "fuck up" because he's prolly gonna stay just on the line.


Then he should stay. It's called a line for a reason, right? And if he does fuck up after all, poof, he's gone forever. I don't see the case for permbanning him.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 7, 2006)

What I said of this in Anti-Tardling FC:



			
				Sunuvmann said:
			
		

> Hmm. On LotU I am Sweeden. I neither hate nor like him. He is in someways a rabid Sasutard but he at least is a good enough debater to effectively defend his points (-cough-unlikeY~K-cough-). He does often post inflamatory threads but again is able to argue them well. Though his fanboishness is sometimes annoying, he is often rather amusing . I would not consider him a Tardling as one of the key elements of tardlingness is making short posts and his essays are anything but.
> 
> But eh its in the grey area, let Kingler decide.



I personally feel he shouldnt be permabanned from that section as like LotU himself said that is more or less banning him from the forum as that is for all intensive purposes banning from the forum when this is Naruto Forums and all centers around Naruto Ave. LotU has commited many offenses in terms of flamebaiting and the like but he has made a point that many like KN have done the same. I personally say he should be on probation. If he stops with the 101esque thread and will stop flamebaiting then he should be allowed to go. But if he continues then he should be banned as would anyone else.

To sum it up: Guilty but with a recomendation for him to be on probation


P.S.: This should be settled in a gentlemanly fashion- Boxing!

Shrooms needs to make a series of this 

P.P.S.: Its kind of ironic Lawyer being on trial...


----------



## Chiru (Feb 7, 2006)

I say he stays. I find him to be quite funny.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 7, 2006)

*Sigh*

Im going to have to post in here since everything is against me. I will try to clear some of this crap up also. Im also going to try and end this thing but knowing LotU, this wont stop. 


First of all, where do you get that my "sources" told me it was you? This is wrong. What happened is I saw UC#1 post and it reminded me of LotU. Infact, I was so sure that it was you. So I pmed a mod (like your supposed to do) and told them that I think its you. They do their stuff and it ends up being you. So then they tell the other mods about it. Really no one told me and it was me being suspicious. So this right here was just you assuming someone told me out of nowhere when I (being me) was suspicious and I tell a mod like your supposed to do through pm. Here is the real story. The entire thing. 

I was just a poster as we all are and then you come and start shouting off such bogus comment as "Itachi is god" "Sasuke will always be stronger then Naruto" and even comments as "Sasuke will kill Naruto". So I posted along with a hand of other members and eventually the Anti-LotU was made. 

The Anti-LotU fanclub (not a real fc, we just have banners) just had quotes of you saying the things you were saying and we were a group of debaters that you debated with. Not all of us were Naruto fans. Actually alot of them werent Naruto fans. I dont get where you go off saying that. Lets not forget that back then there was nothing wrong with it and it only started to be a problem when you and your friends (along with my crew) were fighting all over. However this was stopped and everything was done with. The mods stopped this, its all over, its all done with, its finished. 

I dont know where you go off and say "They were assaulting me" when all we did was agree with your claims of "Itachi is the greatest" and ect. They liked the sign and they put it in their signature. I dont see anything wrong with that. You started this when you were flaming the members and we made the thing. No we werent assaulting you, we just debated and brought up the comments. I have to admit it was funny too since you really did say that crap. All in all, I actually LIKED Itachi before you came and started saying stuff. I even have the proof. 



*Spoiler*: _My first sig_ 








See, this was my first sig ever when I appeared. I wasnt anti-Uchiha until you started this. Actually, Itachi was on par with Naruto as my favorite. It goes to show you that you can change a person with that bs. 

We didnt pm the mods or tell them to stop it at all. The mods stopped it because someone like you complained. Not us, we had nothing against it. We didnt even attack you first. We started this again, after you said that stuff. We labled you as a "breaker of the wrong kind". You literally messed up threads, caused problems and even resulted to flaming others. 

Now about me being a mod. Dude, im not a mod and I will never be a mod. Im not a mod. Sure people might think I may be a good one but the fact is that im not a good mod and I dont really think alot of people would like me as a mod. All in all, Im not a mod. At all. 

I didnt get backup from anyone. I just did what I did. If people were on my side then good for them. I however did not do anything to try to get people to join me. I find it funny when you get people on your side who dont like me because I like Naruto. Sure go ahead, do what you want to but in the end we all know whats wrong. I only negged without a name when it comes to you and Raonel (who says shes ok with me now and im ok with her but for some reason she turns against me when you talk to her). 

Then you come in with another name and start this over again. You even had the same attitude and same posting style even after your *month long ban*. 

I dont underrate other characters and constantly put them down. You can easily see this throught my posts. *I even rate Sasuke high on my posts even thought I cant stand the guy*. Y*ou on the other hand insult Naruto, Jiraiya and Orochimaru in ever post you make, you never admit Naruto's better and you blame it on something if he is and you also insult others when theres no need for it. All in all this is a disgrace to the forum and your atittude is causing NF problems and that is why things had to be done. *You blame things on me and complain about me when you dont know how I am and you wonder how and why people like me. I contibute and help out and I rarely shout insults at others unless they cant random bs like youve done. 

I contribute to the forum. Everyone knows this. 

- Me and Dyro help with the raw and the raw information
- Team 7 Info threads (which im making a new one right now)
- Answer questions, ask questions, create threads
- Help out around the library
- Post tons of essays over and over again and again
- Post alot of threads, post rep people when they dont need it for no reason
- Am a fun guy. 

Theres much more then that but thats the basics. You on the other hand have done far worse. Like peK said, I may not have the best attitude in his opinion but its far from your attitude. I havent done anything even CLOSE to being in the position that your in right now. If I have then please find where Ive done this because me and others cannot find it. Sure I was the co-owner of the anti-lotu fanclub and everything but when it comes down to it, im actually a good guy coming from many many many members. You also messed the story up and made it seem like I am a tyrant but of course, you of all people made it seem that way.



*Spoiler*: _Secret im_ 








You even pm ppl to help you out when you are in a jam. You also are pming n00bs for help right now because things are drastic. If you want a trail then get a trail but understand how you and and understand why you shouldnt be posting this when you dont realize what youve done. You were banned for a month and now things are even worse and the mods are going to do what needs to be done. Putting it in the hands of the public (when the n00bs are helping out) that dont know anything is the exact kind of stuff thats going on. What did I do on the other hand? You completely told the story wrong. *Honestly, this isnt "KN is like LotU", this is "LotU is a bad poster and he should be banned"*. 

Dont blame things on me, blame them on yourself and stop trying to get help from others and let things be done like things need to be done. Like they said, your a reasonable person outside of the Avenue but in the Avenue your not. This is just stupid to me, a public opinion? Please, this is a joke. Im going to go and laugh now since its a cry for help coming from your part. Have fun buddy.


----------



## Madara (Feb 7, 2006)

LOTU IS THE LIFE OF NARUTO FORUMS. 

TAKE HIM AWAY, THEN TAKE ME AWAY. *BAN ME* FOREVER!

This man has spent his time and energy making Naruto Avenue an exciting forum.

Sure we could have a forum where everything is rosy and we have arguments like english gentlemen but do you really want that?

No, sometimes *you and I* just go to NF to see heated battles. Because only in the heat of passionate arguments can new ideas be forged. 

If we ban LOTU, we might as well ask Kishimoto to kill off Sasuke, Orochimaru and the Akatsuki.

*And aren't they the very characters that make Naruto worth reading in the first place??*

Stop the fucking hypocrisy.


----------



## UtahCrip (Feb 7, 2006)

you got to be crazy if you think i'm going to read all this shit.


----------



## TDM (Feb 7, 2006)

> Then he should stay.


No, not quite. (keep in mind this analogy is far from 100%) 

If a man commits murder and gets off without any penalty he obviously isn't going to kill _another_ man, would you actually expect LotU to go off and get into another fight _again?_



> TAKE HIM AWAY, THEN TAKE ME AWAY. BAN ME FOREVER!



You know, on a forum with ... "less nice" mods, they would just ban you. 


> If we ban LOTU, we might as well ask Kishimoto to kill off Sasuke, Orochimaru and the Akatsuki.


They're going to ban him from NA and it's not going to happen anyway. 



> you got to be crazy if you think i'm going to read all this shit.


If it makes you feel any better, I didn't feel like reading it either.


----------



## Tousenz (Feb 7, 2006)

> you got to be crazy if you think i'm going to read all this shit.


 
You people with eyes take reading for granted.


----------



## SandrasSadPanda (Feb 7, 2006)

Rouge said:
			
		

> This man has spent his time and energy making Naruto Avenue an exciting forum.



Many would beg to differ that.


----------



## TDM (Feb 7, 2006)

> Many would beg to differ that.


Oh man, you've gotta be a smurf.


----------



## Procyon (Feb 7, 2006)

Meh, I'm not gonna wait for Gooba to tell me whether or not I can or can't vote. I'll let him stay, since I do like the guy beyond his Naruto stuff. =/


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Feb 7, 2006)

UtahCrip said:
			
		

> you got to be crazy if you think i'm going to read all this shit.




 

Priceless


----------



## Gooba (Feb 7, 2006)

> Meh, I'm not gonna wait for Gooba to tell me whether or not I can or can't vote. I'll let him stay, since I do like the guy beyond his Naruto stuff. =/


We are only voting to ban him from the Ave, not everywhere.

Damn it, now people don't even know what they are voting on.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 7, 2006)

> Damn it, now people don't even know what they are voting on.


Vote for the first option if you want cookies!!! LotU makes excellent cookies and he is willing to ship them _directly to you_, free of charge! 

This is totally true.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Feb 7, 2006)

Lotu is right on many accounts, there are indeed cliques in NF that go after certain members,  i happen to have experienced this myself. got banned 2 times for a period of time with no complaing the 2nd time. 

These cliques are formed because some people rely on their mod friends, main reason, sexual requests, yes thats the true reason behind everything.

I would also like to add, that i had a feeling that Lotu was behind the Uchiha Police Force. For that reason i made this thread. *where do i sign up for UPF aka Uchiha Police Force* here

Nobody took it seriously i guess, but if Lotu wants to recruit any Force's i would like to join, because i too feel that fanboizm is not balanced at this moment. We need people that understand the characters and are not biased by any particular event in the manga.


----------



## OniTasku (Feb 7, 2006)

This is complete bullshit. LotU has been PMing people for the past hour and surprisingly we've seen a crowd here that is normally NEVER around these parts. Also, we've seen an influx of new members in this thread alone, not browsing the other threads in the Complaints Department.

Gooba, your suggestion of having a vote held in Naruto Avenue is a great idea. Why not let the people who are there most decide since that is the great center of this dispute. It makes perfect sense.


----------



## tmmyc (Feb 7, 2006)

A temporary ban for his shenigans is fine, but a permanent ban is most likely uncalled for (-from the Avenue, to avoid confusion-). I do not personally like or hate the guy, and minus all of the extremities of his post, I generally agree. I enjoy many of the older mods but some of the new ones do make me a raise an eyebrow. I saw the Anti-LotU FC as more wit than harm, since LotU seems like he takes no offense from anything at all. Once you learn to ignore his flame-baiting, he is just like every other "fanboy" in the truest sense of the word.


----------



## TDM (Feb 7, 2006)

> Damn it, now people don't even know what they are voting on.


Well if you wanna get all philosophical you could say that people really don't know what they're voting for to begin with. 


> where do i sign up for UPF aka Uchiha Police Force


It's a Law Firm now.


----------



## Crush! (Feb 7, 2006)

Looks like "Innocent" is winning right now. Sounds good to me, plus I like LoTU, so I went with that.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Feb 7, 2006)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> This is complete bullshit. LotU has been PMing people for the past hour and surprisingly we've seen a crowd here that is normally NEVER around these parts. Also, we've seen an influx of new members in this thread alone, not browsing the other threads in the Complaints Department.



I hAve been sending PM to everyone, to let them know we are voting, mods and memebrs alike, even Kyuubi Naruto, Judge dread, all the possible guys i have debated with and hate my guts


This is a poll for the WHOLE COMMUNITY!!!!!!!!



> Gooba, your suggestion of having a vote held in Naruto Avenue is a great idea. Why not let the people who are there most decide since that is the great center of this dispute. It makes perfect sense.




I had never opposed nothing. I put it here, because this is where you make complain threads.


----------



## Rangamaru (Feb 7, 2006)

According to you, its a trial. And a trial should be heard in the proper venue.


----------



## OniTasku (Feb 7, 2006)

> I hAve been sending PM to everyone, to let them know we are voting, mods and memebrs alike, even Kyuubi Naruto, Judge dread, all the possible guys i have debated with and hate my guts
> 
> 
> This is a poll for the WHOLE COMMUNITY!!!!!!!!



Do most of these people by chance have even a clue what's been transpiring?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 7, 2006)

Why dont you let people know what really happened and how if you want them to vote? What you did is that you distorted the facts to give your side more of a push. Give them the true facts on what happened and then let them vote.


----------



## Gooba (Feb 7, 2006)

Trial and public opinion are NOT the same things.  There is a lot of information the public doesn't have when they are voting, which is why only the jury is allowed to vote in a trial.  In this case, the only informed parties are the mods, so we should have the only vote that matters.

How many people here know that you were banned for a month for this exact thing, and then asked to be permed during that?  Not many, especially because you lied about it.

Oh yea, if you want to find where he asked to be permed you won't be able to, because it is in the Court.  Hmm, I wonder if you were actually unbanned at the time.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Feb 7, 2006)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> Do most of these people by chance have even a clue what's been transpiring?




Here is the PM i have been sending.

You can ask anyone who i eevr send my PM




			
				LotU said:
			
		

> I don't care for what you vote for, just your honest opinion.
> 
> but please be sure to read my first post in the thread before voting.
> 
> ...



Edit: I will start adding Read the whole thread in its entirely so that their is no bitching.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Feb 7, 2006)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> This is complete bullshit. LotU has been PMing people for the past hour and surprisingly we've seen a crowd here that is normally NEVER around these parts. Also, we've seen an influx of new members in this thread alone, not browsing the other threads in the Complaints Department.



who are you? People are not around these parts because not many people complain. They come here when theres serious complains.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 7, 2006)

> In this case, the only informed parties are the mods, so we should have the only vote that matters.


So...what are the results of the poll in the mod lounge?


----------



## Procyon (Feb 7, 2006)

Gooba said:
			
		

> We are only voting to ban him from the Ave, not everywhere.
> 
> Damn it, now people don't even know what they are voting on.



I didn't mean to let off that I didn't understand what we were voting on, as I do. Why does everyone always misuderstand me?


----------



## Rangamaru (Feb 7, 2006)

Gooba said:
			
		

> Trial and public opinion are NOT the same things.  There is a lot of information the public doesn't have when they are voting, which is why only the jury is allowed to vote in a trial.  In this case, the only informed parties are the mods, so we should have the only vote that matters.
> 
> How many people here know that you were banned for a month for this exact thing, and then asked to be permed during that?  Not many, especially because you lied about it.
> 
> Oh yea, if you want to find where he asked to be permed you won't be able to, because it is in the Court.  Hmm, I wonder if you were actually unbanned at the time.


So ultimately, this is just a useless poll? I think that's fair. This poll would probably cause more harm then good.


----------



## less (Feb 7, 2006)

My Brother said:
			
		

> No, not quite. (keep in mind this analogy is far from 100%)
> 
> If a man commits murder and gets off without any penalty he obviously isn't going to kill another man, would you actually expect LotU to go off and get into another fight again?


Yes I would. But if I'm wrong, which is I might be, that's all the less reason to ban him. Like you said, he never killed anyone.

EDIT: To hell with it. I like the drama and all, but I don't know squat about this situation. Didn't vote, won't vote.


----------



## Gooba (Feb 7, 2006)

Rangamaru said:
			
		

> So ultimately, this is just a useless poll? I think that's fair. This poll would probably cause more harm then good.


I was just saying what I feel.  I have no clue what will happen at the end.

I just wanted to point out that the poll is completely worthless due to massive ignorance to the facts.  (that isn't an insult, ignorance simply means lacking information, which is true about everyone who can't see the court/HR)


----------



## Reznor (Feb 7, 2006)

I don't think anyone knows what's going on X_X


> First of all, where do you get that my "sources" told me it was you? This is wrong. What happened is I saw UC#1 post and it reminded me of LotU. Infact, I was so sure that it was you. So I pmed a mod (like your supposed to do) and told them that I think its you. They do their stuff and it ends up being you. So then they tell the other mods about it. Really no one told me and it was me being suspicious. So this right here was just you assuming someone told me out of nowhere when I (being me) was suspicious and I tell a mod like your supposed to do through pm. Here is the real story. The entire thing.


 I find this story suspicious, since the we knew UC#1 was LotU *before he posted* 


> So ultimately, this is just a useless poll? I think that's fair. This poll would probably cause more harm then good.


 I agree.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 7, 2006)

> LotU has been PMing people for the past hour


You've now seen his PM. It is fairly even-handed. I am sure there are much more biased PMs floating around on both sides, so those should cancel out and there shouldn't be a problem.


> and surprisingly we've seen a crowd here that is normally NEVER around these parts.


People come when there is a spectacle to behold. This is unsurprising, IMO.


> Also, we've seen an influx of new members in this thread alone, not browsing the other threads in the Complaints Department.


Those threads are largely resolved or uninteresting. Why go to read dead threads?


> Gooba, your suggestion of having a vote held in Naruto Avenue is a great idea.


Why not just sticky a thread in there that links to this one? There is nothing wrong with additional exposure.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Feb 7, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> I don't think anyone knows what's going on X_X
> I find this story suspicious, since the we knew UC#1 was LotU *before he posted*  I agree.




false

Its after the complain that you guys did a IP adress check.

Well that's what they told me.


----------



## Tousenz (Feb 7, 2006)

> How many people here know that you were banned for a month for this exact thing, and then asked to be permed during that? Not many, especially because you lied about it.


 
I did <.< why you guys made the court private anyway.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Feb 7, 2006)

Tousen said:
			
		

> I did <.< why you guys made the court private anyway.



so only mods can deal with the person that was banned.

Its not a fun place, its just boring most of the times. but i would like to be there now and see whats going on lol.


----------



## Dark Avenger (Feb 7, 2006)

Can some mod change my vote? I voted guilty as charge thinking the poll was just a joke (seeing as there was no indication in the first post on this thread that this the poll would actually affect him).

I'll vote for innocent, since I don't really think he's that bad.


----------



## Yukimura (Feb 7, 2006)

Lol, this post isn't 1/9 as cool as the other ones but I have to say that I love LotU and it'd be sad to see him be banned from NA. He's such an entertaining guy...I love reading his posts in the battledome. If I had to find a fault, then it would be that he claims ownage a bit excessively. Oh well~ That's one of the reasons why he's funny!


----------



## TenshiOni (Feb 7, 2006)

^Sure thing. Done.


----------



## earthshine (Feb 7, 2006)

> Can some mod change my vote? I voted guilty as charge thinking the poll was just a joke (seeing as there was no indication in the first post on this thread that this the poll would actually affect him).
> 
> I'll vote for innocent, since I don't really think he's that bad


.
__________________


pfft, why bother. even if oyu combined the guilty finders and the probationers, the non-guilty vote is still bigger


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 7, 2006)

Well LOTU even i was part of the Anti club a while back but i had reason to do so.

i followed your posts and what not and to some point you do point out facts but you do not ackowledge anything else. Alot of your posting in the battledome was seriously off the wall and absurd. but i know alot of people here are like that but you do take it to the extreame.

i remeber being in heated battles with you in the battledome and what not and it was like jumping in fire you are a horrible person to have an argument or a discussion with. You do tend to flame and what not to the narutotards of this board and i can see why because you love the opposite side . but i am not saying you should be banned because of what you and i where into i am saying you should be banned from it for the sake of other fans and what not.

So yes you should be banned.


----------



## Shiron (Feb 7, 2006)

Lol, I can discover these threads on my own, LotU. Don't need you PMing me about it. But thanks anyways. 

Anyways, for once, I completely agree with Ssj3_Goku here. And I also agree with the people who are saying that this poll is pointless and shouldn't really decide the outcome of things. Especially since it would be so easy for the results in this poll to be biased (ex. One of the sides promising to do "x" for the people who vote on their side, thus causing a ton of biased polls. Bribery would be far too easy a thing to use here. LotU could just do something, like... promise to never post on the AnimeSuki forums again if people vote him innocent here. That's the kind of stuff I'm talking about.)

So, because of a general public that would be voting that does NOT have all of the information and could easily be biased/bribed with their votes here, I really do think this poll is useless.


----------



## The_Leader (Feb 7, 2006)

LotU to be honest...you're not a bad dude.

You've had some good moments. And some bad ones.

However, your behavior over the last week hasn't been good. At all.

All the crap in the Battledome also comes to mind. Maybe lots of flamebait was posted, but taking flamebaits do not exclude people from guilt.

Should you be permabanned? 

No. But learn to control your temper please.


----------



## Gooba (Feb 7, 2006)

> There is nothing wrong with additional exposure.


Yes, there is, there should have been 0 exposure.


----------



## Reznor (Feb 7, 2006)

> false
> 
> Its after the complain that you guys did a IP adress check.
> 
> Well that's what they told me.


 No, I frequently IP check people when it says "Newest Member"

I didn't need Kyuubi Naruto for anything.


----------



## Devilguy (Feb 7, 2006)

I completely agree with LotU. Mods and their friends never hesitate to take advantage of their immunity and make different opinions shut up. How? Simply by ganging up and overflowing the threads with the same repetitive and often aggressive comments until reasonable posters get bored and make the wise decision: leave the thread. Then the stupid fanboys can claim they "pwned" the person.
I praise LotU for having debated so many times for such a long time with delusional morons. Of course in the process he got a bit "tainted" by them but at least he had the guts to stand up alone to massive hating crowds. And giving them a taste of their own medicine is not so despicable.

Let's not forget that the administrators and so-called moderators are not worth more than any fan. There are many stupid fanboys and probably a few rational people you won't notice among them.
This forum is their playground and there is nothing we can do to change it. They favour their opinions and through their selective banning policy and the mere value of example encourage legions of moronic sheeps and asskissers to gang up on people like LotU.

As a side-effect, they have made him a legend.
LotU never dies, they should have realized it.


----------



## earthshine (Feb 7, 2006)

> Yes, there is, there should have been 0 exposure.




why is that? mods can simply ignore this pole and deliberate amongst themselvs. thats what it really comes down to, the mods.

all it takes is for one mod(lets say, for arguments sake, you gooba) to say that the poll should not count to to all the propaganda and favoritism


----------



## Mibu Clan (Feb 7, 2006)

OK... Ill post, however, I see some mods... Hope this thread doesnt magically dissapear


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Feb 7, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> No, I frequently IP check people when it says "Newest Member"
> 
> I didn't need Kyuubi Naruto for anything.




And why is it that, that Gooba went to me after the complains?


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 7, 2006)

Im suprised we have guests watching this 




			
				Mibu Clan said:
			
		

> OK... Ill post, however, I see some mods... Hope this thread doesnt magically dissapear




This has been closed a few time. Either Reznor or Blue are the ones keeping the thread open.


----------



## Devilguy (Feb 7, 2006)

earthshine said:
			
		

> all it takes is for one mod(lets say, for arguments sake, you gooba) to say that the poll should not count to to all the propaganda and favoritism


Favoritism?  That would be soooo different from the usual method...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 7, 2006)

Hmmmmm the way I see it is LotU has positioned himself pretty good. If he is allowed to stay he has won this battle. If he is banned then he can claim martyrdom.


----------



## Mibu Clan (Feb 7, 2006)

I, Mibu Clan, post pretty much the same "Bullshit" as LotU... When will I be banned!? 

There are tards out there, like me, so post tremendously and who provide points and shit. If LotU is to be banned, so should everyone that has anyt kind of Bias towards a character.

Sigs should have every fucking character or none at all to prove there is no bias... So basically, I call this that happened Hypocracy.

So if someone has a Biase dpoint of view they should be banned... 
Guess, KN, me, KNK, Yakushy Kabuto, Gunners, Gooba, peK, Code, Satetsu, Sho, Hinatas fan, Ssj 3, and many other members to be banned... Fuck, since names are biased as well... Might as well start calling the members by the Number of when they joined!!

Since this is about hatredf towards a member because of his "biased" then all Fc and Anti Fc should dissapear, as they are Biased as well.

Hell, all Posts biased towards a character should make the member banned from the avenue.

If people are so easily influenced by LotU, well good for you. Hate/Love him, who gives a shit!!
Its because of YOU that you hate him, not because of his fault.

If its about flame threads, then 1/2 of the Battledoom threads, Library and many more threads would have to dissapear...

But, "zomG", they never do!!

so what if people hate LotU, I think I have some members myself, who have flame me, and I dont see them getting banned.

For fucks sake, if someone negreps its asking for a Flame war... Guess the whole REP system is asking for a Flame thread...

Its because I dont follow and start neg repping back that it doesnt start a flame war...
Infact, I wonder who I have ever Neg repped... Ptobably not many!!

So, since there is alot of "hating" on LotU, why not ban everyone who has ever said something bad about LotU in a thread... Ohh I know why, because a shitload of people say bad things about him.

So, instead, lets ban from the Avenue.  

Yet, anyone else is safe right!? BS!!!!!1

Im not saying you cant ban LotU, but if you do, then Ban every one else as well who has been in a flame war.

God, how many people flamed Yakushy Kabuto for his statements and NONE were banned... Instead, he was. 

BS, people are hypocrites, LotU has a s much right to be on the avenue as Ssj3 Goku or KN...


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 7, 2006)

Sunuvmann said:
			
		

> Hmmmmm the way I see it is LotU has positioned himself pretty good. If he is allowed to stay he has won this battle. If he is banned then he can claim martyrdom.




Yeah i agree :S this puts the mods on the spot.


----------



## Cytokinesis (Feb 7, 2006)

I barely, if ever post, and most of the time it is just asking for something, but I have been here for a long time lurking and I have read MANY threads about Lotu and others.  Seriously, Lotu is not bad, so many of his comments are skewed, most of his arguments are good if slightly opinionated (who in the history of mankind has not been slightly opinionated at the least?).  By comparison, many members such as the Anti Lotu fan club are the same as him, if not much worse. Banding together they ridicule him, they call him series of names, they attempt to get him banned at every corner.  They are fanboys/girls at least as bad if not more then him.  I distinctly remember a while back me defending Lotu in a long argument on many of his 'lines' from the Anti Lotu sig box and else.

Really, Lotu isn't too bad of a member, he is just more vocal then normal.  The only thing I would even consider changing is if he would run his very long posts through a spell checker to make them easier to read, but even on that, there are much worse.


----------



## TheoDerek (Feb 7, 2006)

No I don't think LotU should be banned.  I think hes pretty cool .  But seriously, how can you be so offended by someones post?  I have never been offended by anyones post.  It is nothing more than little marks on paper(or in this case a monitor ), if your offended by that then never go out into the real world .


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 7, 2006)

Saskue is smarter than shikamaru.  ( guh)

no alot of the anti club had a cool head and never bursted into flaming / reidocoleing people in threads like LOTU did.


----------



## Shiron (Feb 7, 2006)

Yes, you do have the same opinion as LotU on alot of these things, Mibu Clan. However, you don't really post the same way LotU does. You don't really seem to derail threads into Naruto vs. Uchiha "" stuff. And you don't seem to flame anywhere near as much as he does. This isn't about LotU's Uchiha bias; it's about his posting style. This whole thing is because he derails threads and frequently flames members who don't agree with him/members who joke with him (even if they apologize).

And yes, I wish that Jiraiya_sama (Yakushi~Kabuto) was banned. He seems to do his own fair share of flame-baiting and goes crying wolf asking for threads to be closed when they don't go his way. He also asks for posts of members to be deleted and completely refuses to read/ignores/calls posts that actually disprove his points "not worth reading, because it probably doesn't prove me wrong anyways." He is pretty much just another LotU; only Kabuto focused (and worse >_>). So I'll agree that if LotU is banned, than at least Yakushi~Kabuto should be banned too.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 7, 2006)

Popularity contests get people nowhere. 

Meijin says it right on the mark. Why cant there be a trail without people being biased while actually looking at whats being done without the matter of if they like the person or not? Shishou is banned for a month and I dont see a trail on him anywhere. No trial for Shishou?


----------



## Mibu Clan (Feb 7, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> Saskue is smarter than shikamaru.  ( guh)
> 
> no alot of the anti club had a cool head and never bursted into flaming / reidocoleing people in threads like LOTU did.


And, you have not flamed in the last few Kabuto threads!?

Hypocracy anyone. You think LotU should be banned, then by defenition, so should you.


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 7, 2006)

Well seems like Lotu is winning so far  and lol at the fact that Yakushi~Kabuto is being dragged into this


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Feb 7, 2006)

Keep it cleans guys.

I don't want to give the mod the excuse to close this thread, that took me so much work to have it reopen.

thanks and thanks to the people that have supported me.

Good or bad i don't care.

Just as long as the THE REAL COMMUNITY (members and mods) have something to say, either against me, or in favor.


----------



## Nybarius (Feb 7, 2006)

Let's not BS here, people.

LotU has a fair shake in a public poll.  If nothing else, the results so far cast *serious* doubt on the notion that he's 'the most unpopular member of the forum' and would be hung up to dry if given over to the masses.  I'm surprised that it ever came to a public poll for this very reason, however of course the results of the poll aren't binding in any way.  The mods can do as they please.

Why precisely would the mods be less biased than the people?  A closed group, which selects its own successors and filters its information through private forums, is less biased than the people on a whole?  It seems to me that both groups are biased, and chosing one over the other is a matter of picking which bias you prefer.

I would argue that the best way to do things is to have an honest debate about policy GENERALLY, not LotU's case in PARTICULAR, but perhaps we don't live in honest enough days to hold such a thing


----------



## Mibu Clan (Feb 7, 2006)

> Yes, you do have the same opinion as LotU on alot of these things, Mibu Clan. However, you don't really post the same way LotU does. You don't really seem to derail threads into Naruto vs. Uchiha "" stuff. And you don't seem to flame anywhere near as much as he does. This isn't about LotU's Uchiha bias; it's about his posting style. This whole thing is because he derails threads and frequently flames members who don't agree with him/members who joke with him (even if they apologize).



But why does the flaming begin... Because of his opinion.

And why do people want him off, because of his opinion.

And members dont flkame him ... Yet none of them are banned from the Avenue.


----------



## Pro (Feb 7, 2006)

I voted Innocent... I dont post alot but I do enjoy reading some members posts. Mainly tenshioni, wrath and lotu. So I dont want one of my "source" to disappear from NF.


----------



## TDM (Feb 7, 2006)

> And yes, I wish that Jiraiya_sama (Yakushi~Kabuto) was banned. He seems to do his own fair share of flame-baiting and goes crying wolf asking for threads to be closed when they don't go his way. He also asks for posts of members to be deleted and completely refuses to read/ignores/calls posts that actually disprove his points "not worth reading, because it probably doesn't prove me wrong anyways." He is pretty much just another LotU; only Kabuto focused (and worse >_>). So I'll agree that if LotU is banned, than at least Yakushi~Kabuto should be banned too.


Well LotU is a HELL OF A LOT more in your face and can be a lot more aggrivating. In any case, YK has been banned twice now IIRC.

edit: I'm just waiting for someone to go "YK was banned twice and was set free, wtf?"


----------



## Crowe (Feb 7, 2006)

A troll will be dealt with as a troll should be dealt with, the whole public exposure shouldnt even have happened, less should the poll be added since we have seen that polls arent to be trusted. This whole thread, this whole case is a failure from our side.

End of story.


----------



## Tousenz (Feb 7, 2006)

If People dont want to read Lotu's post they can just ignore him.


its in the options. I ignored someone because I couldnt stand one of there avatars awhile back and you cant see anything they say not even if its a thread.

If it was that bad they would do it.  Point is they like the controversy as much as he does.


----------



## Nybarius (Feb 7, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> A troll will be dealt with as a troll should be dealt with, the whole public exposure shouldnt even have happened, less should the poll be added since we have seen that polls arent to be trusted. This whole thread, this whole case is a failure from our side.
> 
> End of story.




Actually I would argue that this is the greatest triumph of modship in quite a while.  Banning trolls out and out means a) the forums build up no natural defenses, and b) some people are inevitably identified as 'trolls,' whereas others, equally trollish, are not (because the mods agree with them). 

Mods should be JUST, but they should also be FAIR, and over-emphasizing one leads to the other declining in most cases.  LotU isn't just a troll -- or at least, he's a high enough level troll to command some level of respect.  Writing him off as a mere nothing, at this point, is blindness. 

Also, no thread which compells so many people to comment like this could be a total failure, from an entertainment point of view.


----------



## TDM (Feb 7, 2006)

> the forums build up no natural defenses


The mods _are_ the defense. Regular members (as anyone knows) can't actually stop trolls; that would defeat the whole purpose of pissing people off on the net.


----------



## Shiron (Feb 7, 2006)

Mibu Clan said:
			
		

> But why does the flaming begin... Because of his opinion.
> 
> And why do people want him off, because of his opinion.
> 
> And members dont flkame him ... Yet none of them are banned from the Avenue.


True, but you can have an opininon without constantly flaming people you don't agree with (like me). Yet again, it's not LotU's opinion that is the problem. It's the way he shoves it in people's faces and flames people who don't agree with him. Having a biased opinion isn't wrong and yes, everyone is at least a bit biased. However, this bias doesn't mean that they can flame people who have a different opinion. 

Having an opinion isn't the problem. But flaming people, which you don't have to do and shouldn't do, is.

Now please stop saying that it's his opinion that's the problem; it's not. You can have an opinion without flaming people. Thus, it's LotU's flaming and dragging threads off-topic that it the problem, not his biased opinion (which everyone does have).


----------



## TheoDerek (Feb 7, 2006)

Tousen said:
			
		

> *If People dont want to read Lotu's post they can just ignore him.*
> 
> 
> its in the options. I ignored someone because I couldnt stand one of there avatars awhile back and you cant see anything they say not even if its a thread.
> ...


Thats true, if people are annoyed by LotU's posts then why don't they just put him on their igonre list?  But again as I said in my other post, I don't see how anyone can be that annoyed by someones post.


----------



## Crowe (Feb 7, 2006)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> Actually I would argue that this is the greatest triumph of modship in quite a while.  Banning trolls out and out means a) the forums build up no natural defenses, and b) some people are inevitably identified as 'trolls,' whereas others, equally trollish, are not (because the mods agree with them).


I wonder what you wouldnt argue against just to get a raise from it. 

It's simple: Bans are dealt with by the Modteam and should/will be dealt with in the modsection.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 7, 2006)

I personally think there should be atleast a better system of justice where flaming should be kept to a minimal and action taken in cases of repeated flame baiting. In NF as in life a certain level of courtesy is expected and those who do flamebaiting is like shoving someone. Most people as far as I can see have too much pride to backdown from a fight. It cant be dismissed LotU's persistant actions of this but anyone should be given an opputunity to change since in a forum, aren't all opinions valid?

Try making you'r point without insulting others//peK


----------



## Nybarius (Feb 7, 2006)

Actually the mods have no power to stop trolls, given that it's easy to mask one's IP with freely available software.  But the point is moot because LotU isn't JUST a troll -- or, if he is a troll, then he's sort of like those good bacteria in the stomach.  

I mean, if nothing else, he at least cares deeply about Naruto.

peK: I wonder if you could actually justify your position without resorting to tautology.


----------



## Crowe (Feb 7, 2006)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> peK: I wonder if you could actually justify your position without resorting to tautology.


I wonder if you could actually justify your flamings/baits of various members in the Dre vs Nyb thread.

Sorry, Nyb, I wont play your game. Try getting hit by the attention light in some other thread.


----------



## sonnie_skies (Feb 7, 2006)

It seriously comes down to how easily offended you are and what you do immediately thereafter.  Sure, LotU is inflamatory, but this is a forum and if people don't like it they can _ignore_ him, God forbid.  Yeah, he's obnoxious sometimes, but he's funny and interesting; just look at how many people are viewing this thread.  

I definitely don't agree with everything he says or even his way of defending it, but I don't think he should be banned.  The style in which he posts demands to be taken with a grain of salt; he'll piss you off soley because he knows he can.  People do it all the time.  It's _fun_.  And if you get provoked then you're just doing exactly what he wants.

LotU isn't the only major -tard on this forum.  I'm not even bothered by him.  He certainly isn't the most hated and makes a good scapegoat only because he's so visible.  Sure, this is his own fault, but this thread isn't a huge bid for sympathy.  I mean, we've argued before and I could have gone either way; he argues with a lot of people and this poll could have gone either way, but it's clear that people are seeing it from his point of view as well.

The battledom idea itself is meant for hardline supporters of their favorite characters.  How often does someone actually acknowledge both characters' strengths and weaknesses?  The concept invites a whole slew of flaming, and LotU is just doing what everyone else does.  

Is he too extreme?  Perhaps, though he's not the only one and not the worst.  Every other character's hardcore supporters are pretty much asshats in the battledom.  At least LotU amuses me.


----------



## TDM (Feb 7, 2006)

> Actually the mods have no power to stop trolls


Mods have plenty of power to stop the trolls. There's no such thing as a disguised troll because trolls can't retain their trollness without being conspicious. Otherwise they wouldn't _be_ a troll. The only problem is that the trolls keep on coming. They have plenty power to stop specific trolls literally, but when you look at trolls as a whole, then of course you have no power to stop them. 



> But the point is moot because LotU isn't JUST a troll -- or, if he is a troll, then he's sort of like those good bacteria in the stomach.


I wouldn't say he's good if the mod team has a problem with him. And of course, don't immediately go say that the mod team is corrupt.


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 7, 2006)

Why cant we all just stop with the bitching and sit down and discuss this like reasonable human beings.


----------



## Nybarius (Feb 7, 2006)

Organizedcrime, I'm not saying the mod team is corrupt, I am saying they're human.  As humans, they are prey to human tendencies, such as "cliquishness" (or, put more charitably, like attracts like), selective memory, self-enhancing biases, and so on.  This means that if they try to tackle a broad problem, trolling, by tackling specific trolls -- and not the totally egregious ones, but borderline ones which many users find entertaining -- they will inevitably end up selectively enforcing their laws.  This is unfair, as it scapegoats specific people for general problems.

Your argument seems to amount to "the mods say he's bad, and they're good people, so they must be right."  Please fill in a better one if you have it.


----------



## Chi (Feb 7, 2006)

Voted for _Probation_..
But something telling me, that you won't change your attitude..

I wonder if you'll say that everyone who voted against you, are lame Naruto fanboys


----------



## earthshine (Feb 7, 2006)

> Why cant we all just stop with the bitching and sit down and discuss this like reasonable human beings.




because if we could, this whole mess would not be going on


----------



## OniTasku (Feb 7, 2006)

> The battledom idea itself is meant for hardline supporters of their favorite characters. How often does someone actually acknowledge both characters' strengths and weaknesses? The concept invites a whole slew of flaming, and LotU is just doing what everyone else does.



People actually acknowledge that a bit. I spend a good portion of time in the Naruto Battledome, and I've seen a lot from him. He turns decent battles into flame-wars or just to get a rise out of people. Personally, I don't find it amusing. A lot of people whom go to the Battledome are there to debate character battles, not have someone insulting you and going completely out of the region of that battle. It's complete rubish and a lot of what he states in his responses there are souly based upon large assumptions, extremely biased opinions and very little evidence.


----------



## Nybarius (Feb 7, 2006)

Onitasku, it seems to me like your problem is mostly that you disagree with him, however, let's perform a thought experiment.  

How many people do you think would be banned if we applied your EXACT standards, in your EXACT words, to EVERYBODY in the battledome?


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 7, 2006)

earthshine said:
			
		

> because if we could, this whole mess would not be going on



That isnt really a reason thats only saying what would have happen if this was handled without bitching.




			
				Nybarius said:
			
		

> How many people do you think would be banned if we applied your EXACT standards, in your EXACT words, to EVERYBODY in the battledome?



  You would be banning a good 50  + % of the dome.


----------



## Chi (Feb 7, 2006)

It's actually a very amusing thread..

It reminded me about O.J.Simpson's case for some reason.. Weird 

And I know, that LotU won't be banned.. He has a lot of supporters..

So yeah.. LotU WILL have the powers to match the mods..


----------



## sonnie_skies (Feb 7, 2006)

Chi said:
			
		

> It's actually a very amusing thread..
> 
> It reminded me about O.J.Simpson's case for some reason.. Weird
> 
> And I know, that LotU won't be banned.. He has a lot of supporters..


Oh shit.  O. J. Simpson = LotU ???????

Dude.  It's not that bad.


----------



## TheoDerek (Feb 7, 2006)

Chatulio said:
			
		

> Why cant we all just stop with the bitching and sit down and discuss this like reasonable human beings.


True that, but your probably expecting too much.  I think this is getting way to out of hand though.


----------



## Tousenz (Feb 7, 2006)

> And I know, that LotU won't be banned.. He has a lot of supporters


 

Nah the thats the more reason he would get banned. Mods might feel threatened.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 7, 2006)

Mibu Clan said:
			
		

> And, you have not flamed in the last few Kabuto threads!?
> 
> Hypocracy anyone. You think LotU should be banned, then by defenition, so should you.



a few yea like 2 i got warned for it and did it never again. Though LOTU did it in all threads that he posted in the battle dome. and got warned about it and still did it. so their for its his fault


----------



## Lexiefaye (Feb 7, 2006)

@ LofU That really sucks. Guess people just don't get your sense of humor. I'll admit I am a dreaded Naruto-tard (I'm a softy so he just gets to me) but I love my Sasuke too .....This manga would NOT be close to as successful without it's more serious characters. How could people even enjoy the series without the passion brought by the Uchihas. 

People can just be so unreasonable ... and I'm sorry you feel it's been coming from the mods. I guess I avoided flame bait by not once entering the battledomes (not completely true - oh the things I've said about Sai) and sucking up.  

Oh, and by NOT writing any "stick it to the Man" posts. I respect your guts and tenasity but sometimes you should just go with the flow. A little character bashing never hurt anyone - but bashing of your fellow fan, in any manner and for any reason, in my opinion is always obnoxious. We are all here to ENJOY sharing opinions about mutual interest. having a computer in the way is never an excuse to act less civil than you would chatting with people in person!


----------



## TDM (Feb 7, 2006)

> Why cant we all just stop with the bitching and sit down and discuss this like reasonable human beings.


Nybarius and I _are_ reasonable human beings. 


> Organizedcrime, I'm not saying the mod team is corrupt, I am saying they're human.


I didn't actually say that you said they were corrupt, it was more a statement for good measure because if I used the mod team as an explanation someone would say that.


> As humans, they are prey to human tendencies, such as "cliquishness" (or, put more charitably, like attracts like), selective memory, self-enhancing biases, and so on. This means that if they try to tackle a broad problem, trolling, by tackling specific trolls -- and not the totally egregious ones, but borderline ones which many users find entertaining -- they will inevitably end up selectively enforcing their laws. This is unfair, as it scapegoats specific people for general problems.


 This is where people would expect the other people to speak up and say something's wrong (this of course means your "average person" not the groupie of the accused person)

edit: I think I answered that wrong.

...



> Your argument seems to amount to "the mods say he's bad, and they're good people, so they must be right." Please fill in a better one if you have it.


Well "the mods say he's bad, and they're placed into modship because they're 'good' so they might be right, but if not, then they should hope someone other than the obvious people will try to correct them"

Of course, this isn't exact, and next to everything I say shouldn't be taken to the most exact point, unless I say so, or it's already bleedingly obvious.


----------



## OniTasku (Feb 7, 2006)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> Onitasku, it seems to me like your problem is mostly that you disagree with him, however, let's perform a thought experiment.
> 
> How many people do you think would be banned if we applied your EXACT standards, in your EXACT words, to EVERYBODY in the battledome?



Read a little ways down and pay attention to his remarks. He gets a bit out of hand:

Link removed
Link removed

Nybarius, I do disagree with him. Though that isn't exactly my basis for saying he should be banned from Naruto Avenue. I'm saying that a good portion of flame-wars and fanboy wars occur there, in Naruto Avenue. Am I saying LotU is the main benefactor behind that? Of course not, the Section itself is calling for occurances like that. What I'm saying is he has started a number of them himself and further instigated them.

About halfway through those threads that I posted above he starts turning the debate into more of a personal and off-topic issue, oftenly disregarding whatever I post. I don't really have a problem with that, but it's a bit disrupting when that's posted again and again and then in multiple threads.

As you and other people have said, he's _fun_. Now, there are lots of things that are fun, like to some people torturing animals is a great way to spend time. Of course I'm blowing that out of proportion, but so has this entire thread (I mainly think that poll was a bad idea). Carrying on, is that really okay to say that we should leave someone whose main purpose is to cause a rise in things (even at the cost of flame-wars and such) just because it's entertaining to the individuals watching it? No, it's not right. I know LotU is not the only one responsible for such acts, but he is known for it better than most people.

He likes to instigate almost anything that he see's potential in, it's usually a very frustrating thing when people are trying to be serious. I usually don't see you around Naruto Avenue too much, but I'd at least like you to take some of what I've said into consideration.


----------



## Nybarius (Feb 7, 2006)

Organizedcrime: Let me see if I understand you: so I'm an "obvious person" who speaks against the mods willy-nilly?  You still haven't gone beyond "the mods are good, therefore they are right," which isn't so much an argument as a gut-feeling.

I think that there is an honest case to be made on LotU's behalf.  Perhaps, under current policies, he should be banned, however this is evidence that the current policies are unenforcable in any fair way.  They don't help the community, indeed they often hurt it, by hindering the entertainment of the masses.  Furthermore, laws which are impossible to enforce routinely open themselves up to selective enforcement, which, inevitably, makes tyrants of the best-intentioned group of people.


----------



## DEATHwisher (Feb 7, 2006)

for those who defend lotu is basically saying that theres no one in the world should have the rights to ban others... 

this thread is completely pointless since the issues here cannot and will not be changed. the mods don't even have to deal with this if they don't want to, but I guess this is just something to do for pek...


----------



## Nybarius (Feb 7, 2006)

Oni: I am reading the threads, I will edit this post when I'm through.

Yep, sorry, it seems to me that you were both going back and forth.  "As you so eloquently put it," coming from you, is clearly a diss.  Would you consent to a ban for baiting him?  Should the person who is able to most politely disguise their contempt for another's positions be kept out of e-jail?  I don't think being straightforward should be a crime.

I do not think it is appropriate, nor necessary, to involve modly powers in personal disputes.  If LotU hurts your feelings in a thread, put him on ignore, or flame him back.  He has his position, and you have yours.  I don't see any substantial difference, sorry


----------



## earthshine (Feb 7, 2006)

how about this: the mods come up with a contract, a thread that can be sighned by the mods and lotu(and closed and stored somewhere afterwards) himself, stating that he can get off this time, but if he F$#@S up again, a mod would simply need to post proof of the transgression in the thread, then the mods could ban him, and he not be able to object(it would be stated in the agreement)


just a thought


----------



## Nybarius (Feb 7, 2006)

earthshine: And who would determine when he "fucked up" again?  That's just saying, "okay, don't ban me now, but ban me at your earliest convenience."  This is why I say we either need a GLOBAL policy solution, or nothing at all.  

And I could come up with the global policy solution, but apparently there is nothing to talk about, despite all this discussion!


----------



## TDM (Feb 7, 2006)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> Organizedcrime: Let me see if I understand you: so I'm an "obvious person" who speaks against the mods willy-nilly?



Did I say that? If I did, then I take it back.



> You still haven't gone beyond "the mods are good, therefore they are right," which isn't so much an argument as a gut-feeling.


If the mods weren't right, then you would probably have a _lot_ more people complaining because the other people automatically assume that they know what's right, and to humans, what the majority thinks is right _is_ "right" (however wrong may be). At this point even if they are wrong, at least they think they know it's right, and ignorance can be bliss. 



> I think that there is an honest case to be made on LotU's behalf.  Perhaps, under current policies, he should be banned, however this is evidence that the current policies are unenforcable in any fair way.


Um, no comment (as in I have no argument against it)


> They don't help the community, indeed they often hurt it, by hindering the entertainment of the masses.



Hindering the entertainment? They can get entertainment from a _lot_ of other places than LotU.



> Furthermore, laws which are impossible to enforce routinely open themselves up to selective enforcement, which, inevitably, makes tyrants of the best-intentioned group of people.


Tyrants? Do you see tyrants in the mod team? This is a forum for a cartoon, there aren't any tyrants, just mods that have the best intentions, but can make mistakes and probably do make those mistakes every now and then.


----------



## Madara (Feb 7, 2006)

Ten years from now, LOTU will be more famous than Jesus.


----------



## Mibu Clan (Feb 7, 2006)

> True, but you can have an opininon without constantly flaming people you don't agree with (like me). Yet again, it's not LotU's opinion that is the problem. It's the way he shoves it in people's faces and flames people who don't agree with him. Having a biased opinion isn't wrong and yes, everyone is at least a bit biased. However, this bias doesn't mean that they can flame people who have a different opinion.


Maybe, but then how many people dont flame back and arent even thought to be banned from the Avenue.

Fuck, in many topics I enter people are disrespecting LotU and all that happens is another quotes and laughs himself as well... Any bans= NOPE!!



> Having an opinion isn't the problem. But flaming people, which you don't have to do and shouldn't do, is.


Yes it is, and LotU flames quite a lot, but so does half the Forum who have a stick up their ass 24/7 and nothing happens to them!!



> Now please stop saying that it's his opinion that's the problem; it's not. You can have an opinion without flaming people. Thus, it's LotU's flaming and dragging threads off-topic that it the problem, not his biased opinion (which everyone does have).


Every Thread will everntually go offtopic...

And yes, he flames, so does half the forum.
Infact, MOST flames are done where LotU isnt anywhere in sight... I guess its because his "spirit" lives throughout the forum... 



> a few yea like 2 i got warned for it and did it never again. Though LOTU did it in all threads that he posted in the battle dome. and got warned about it and still did it. so their for its his fault



Im not saying you should be banned, but people also keep on flaminfg and dont give a shit.
They just take it out on LotU.


----------



## Nybarius (Feb 7, 2006)

organizedcrime how about this.  Go back over my posts from this thread.  Re-write what you think I am trying to say in your own words, and then rebut my arguments in a form that doesn't involve "most people go with the majority....." or "the mods are right because they are mods...." in other words, provide me with an argument, and not an assertion, and we might have something to discuss.


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 7, 2006)

Na, let LotU stay.
Hes a cool guy and i laugh real hard when i read his posts. His ID as UC1 was fucking hilarious, props to him for being one of the funniest guys on board, even when he dont mean it. XD
I say he stays


----------



## sadated_peon (Feb 7, 2006)

I don?t think that lotu should be banned. 
I don?t agree with banning people because their opinions are unpopular, or of the way they defend themselves.  
I will say I disagree with his position of insulting the mods, pwning as he called it, and his constant degrading attitude toward others. 

lotu When you can not answer intelligently you begin insulting, and stop actually debating. (which is why you get into problems with mods)

Now he considers me his enemy, which I thought was kind of funny because I put that much stock in arguing over a children?s manga over the internet as important enough to garner enemies. 

But frankly what makes this forum have fun arguments is that we have loud dissenting opinions on both sides. If you begin silencing all those with strong opinions then, you are left will a dull forum of mediocrity agreeing with each other. 

And where is the fun in that.

But I will say that I don?t have to deal with him, so I can not say how much trouble he has actually been. I don?t buy the vast conspiracy against you lotu, it is not uchiha-fanboys that are getting persecuted, so it is not because of your preference. It is the way to do it. 

It is up to the mods, and I will go along with what they feel is best, but I wouldn?t ban him.


----------



## Nybarius (Feb 7, 2006)

> But frankly what makes this forum have fun arguments is that we have loud dissenting opinions on both sides. If you begin silencing all those with strong opinions then, you are left will a dull forum of mediocrity agreeing with each other.



We're already halfway there


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 7, 2006)

sadated_peon said:
			
		

> I don?t think that lotu should be banned.
> I don?t agree with banning people because their opinions are unpopular, or of the way they defend themselves.
> I will say I disagree with his position of insulting the mods, pwning as he called it, and his constant degrading attitude toward others.
> 
> ...



I always thought pigs would fly the day i agree with you, and i could swear they are right now.


----------



## Zang3tsu (Feb 7, 2006)

I voted for probation.

After reading this 11 page thread (-_-) and some of the "evidence" given, I can't say he is a troll. I've seen far more insulting posts by Moderators, and even if its not as frequent if a person from a position to moderate a forum does the same thing, and "just" punishment is general rule around here then you can't possibly Pban him.

I've seen some of the posts he has written, and I can tell you some of them are just plain pointless and weak. I also notice that everyone replies to his post. For people that find his post annoying.....why reply, if you had ignored him you would have isolated the improper posting. Plus it makes it clear that his behaviour is not excepted in your "group" so the only way for him to get noticed would be by being nice.

Personally this whole thing is kind of rediculious but if its still going on I guess there is something that needs to be changed.


----------



## TDM (Feb 7, 2006)

> in other words, provide me with an argument, and not an assertion, and we might have something to discuss.


There isn't much to discuss. 

The only thing I think we actually disagreed on was my own argument that apparently meant "the mods say he's bad, and they're good people, so they must be right."

Because I am also unable to give a better argument than that (you said that all I'm doing is saying the same only with different words), there's nothing else for me to do. I'm pretty sure I agree with the rest of your claims; if I did disagree then I must've changed my mind upon further review. 

In layman's terms, I surrender.


----------



## Tousenz (Feb 7, 2006)

example of  a member allowed to flame but will never face banning:

Link removed

Link removed


I wonder if he ever got warned hmm. Or thats allowed I guess if you know the right people.


----------



## TDM (Feb 7, 2006)

> example of a member allowed to flame but will never face banning:
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...


Yeah, maybe you should tell a mod about that.


----------



## Tousenz (Feb 7, 2006)

Um reznor joked about it right under it.

Link removed


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 7, 2006)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> Nybarius and I _are_ reasonable human beings.



ok thats two in how many posters


----------



## TDM (Feb 7, 2006)

> Um reznor joked about it right under it.


What do you mean joked about it? He was right. Complaining about someone's grammar should only be taken into effect if you literally can't read what they're saying.



> ok thats two


We got a few more <_< >_>

edit: @Axass 

thank you, well that mystery's solved.


----------



## Axass (Feb 7, 2006)

Tousen said:
			
		

> example of  a member allowed to flame but will never face banning:
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...


He got warned _now_. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## Tousenz (Feb 7, 2006)

> What do you mean joked about it? He was right. Complaining about someone's grammar should only be taken into effect if you literally can't read what they're saying.


 

I meant that he saw it so it should have been addressed then. Unless you can literally just flame people like that in this forum.

And if thats the case why is Lotu being banned in the first place?


----------



## Madara (Feb 7, 2006)

Tousen said:
			
		

> Um reznor joked about it right under it.
> 
> Link removed



The thing is once you reach Transcendent or are chummy with the mods, you can't be banned. IT's as simple as that.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 7, 2006)

^ i bet you can point out over 1000 of LOTU post where in someway or form flaming and just plane riducole.


----------



## Nybarius (Feb 7, 2006)

I don't think dre should be warned, or banned, any more than LotU should.  However the existence of a thread where a mod is joking right beneath "flaming" comparable to / worse than what got LotU in hot water fairly proves my point, which is that ill-defined and over-broad rules lead to selective enforcement, and selective enforcement leads to scapegoating and injustice.

By the way, I'd put it this way: if you reach transcendent or are chummy with the mods, it's unlikely you'd be banned anyway.  I think I probably have some sort of special status, because I've certainly gotten away with some banworthy (under the current regime) offenses.  In a sense, maybe I want to be caught  

I need to go to sleep soon, but it has been a pleasure discussing this with all of you.  I think this conversation, if it is kept as level headed and productive as parts of it has been, could be very good for this community.  Let's make it happen fellerz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TDM (Feb 7, 2006)

> I meant that he saw it so it should have been addressed then. Unless you can literally just flame people like that in this forum.


Well it's been addressed _now_, so is it ok?



> The thing is once you reach Transcendent or are chummy with the mods, you can't be banned. IT's as simple as that.


Well if you want to be literal Monny's been banned before.



> I don't think dre should be warned, or banned, any more than LotU should. However the existence of a thread where a mod is joking right beneath "flaming" comparable to / worse than what got LotU in hot water fairly proves my point, which is that ill-defined and over-broad rules lead to selective enforcement, and selective enforcement leads to scapegoating and injustice.



Yeah, I get it now


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 7, 2006)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> We got a few more <_< >_>


  Well maybe there are more, point is this isnt going anywhere.


----------



## Codde (Feb 7, 2006)

Having read quite a bit of his posts (and disagreed with many...), in my opinion I don't think there's any reason to ban him from the Avenue and not countless others who have done worse. Of course I don't know if you're voting due to a specific incident, having not bothered or cared to go through all 12 pages of this thread (though I did read some... and the first post(posts...)), so I won't vote yet...


----------



## Mibu Clan (Feb 7, 2006)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> Read a little ways down and pay attention to his remarks. He gets a bit out of hand:
> 
> Link removed
> Link removed
> ...



And so have *many* others.  



> About halfway through those threads that I posted above he starts turning the debate into more of a personal and off-topic issue, oftenly disregarding whatever I post. I don't really have a problem with that, but it's a bit disrupting when that's posted again and again and then in multiple threads.


Again, many other people do this... 



> As you and other people have said, he's _fun_. Now, there are lots of things that are fun, like to some people torturing animals is a great way to spend time. Of course I'm blowing that out of proportion, but so has this entire thread (I mainly think that poll was a bad idea). Carrying on, is that really okay to say that we should leave someone whose main purpose is to cause a rise in things (even at the cost of flame-wars and such) just because it's entertaining to the individuals watching it? No, it's not right. *I know LotU is not the only one responsible for such acts, but he is known for it better than most people.*


So, now being more known makes you get banned from the Avenue... I like your politics.  



> He likes to instigate almost anything that he see's potential in, it's usually a very frustrating thing when people are trying to be serious. I usually don't see you around Naruto Avenue too much, but I'd at least like you to take some of what I've said into consideration.


Again, so do many tards that see a topic with Yondaime, Kyuubi, Jiraiya and Itachi in the same frase, Itachi, Naruto, Kyuubi Naruto, Tsunade, Kakashi, Weak, Akatsuki etc.

I guess now a politic should be made that if cant make a thread including these names because it has _potential_ and attracts flamewars.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 7, 2006)

instead of putting this poor soul on probation or banning him from certain areas because his input speaks truths that NARUTURDS ARE UNWILLING to accept, i think we should go on a witch hunt and round up all the ANTI-LotU FC members from back in the day and ban THEM for being sissified panty wastes that go running to the mods like a 2 year old runs to mommy when she hears something dissagreable. Good god, were is the justice when a man is persecuted for speaking unpopular truths to the ignorant and pussified masses?

FIGHT THE TYRRANY!!!

(did i misspell tyrrany?)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 7, 2006)

~RAGING BONER~ said:
			
		

> instead of putting this poor soul on probation or banning him from certain areas because his input speaks truths that NARUTURDS ARE UNWILLING to accept, i think we should go on a witch hunt and round up all the ANTI-LotU FC members from back in the day and ban THEM for being sissified panty wastes that go running to the mods like a 2 year old runs to mommy when she hears something dissagreable. Good god, were is the justice when a man is persecuted for speaking unpopular truths to the ignorant and pussified masses?
> 
> FIGHT THE TYRRANY!!!
> 
> (did i misspell tyrrany?)



Boner you should talk. how did he put narutotards down? by twisting facts alot of the times he did it that way.

I still remeber him going around saying saskue is smarter than shikamaru lol.

I still dont know why i am posting to this thread because its pretty pointless. Ah hell let him stay so he can get pwned. lol


----------



## Razgriez (Feb 7, 2006)

I think tattle tailing warrants a ban period. I hate sissies who run from a fight and get someone to end it for them because they are horribly proven wrong.

Mods are also dont seem to fully go into topics and fully understand the entire situation. I personally find it more easier to just let the guys go at it until they wear theirselves out. Someone is going to give in eventually.


----------



## DEATHwisher (Feb 7, 2006)

I don't get it... why r all of you fighting so hard for lotu?
he is here in this forum with another account now and he is well... ppl, its not the end of the world

I don't even know why ppl r coming up with ideas like contracts or agreements, the mods don't fuckin even need them, in the world of forums its an absolut democracy between mods and users. if some1 is being a fucktard than they get banned, if some1 is gay than they get banned, if the mod don't like a certain user they get banned.

lotu was a hardcore sasuke fan, and he considers pwning as in:

"ur a fucktard. end of discussion"
u got pwned b!tch!

if lotu really wanted the mods authority than he have to do is e-mail tazmo and his in...

I still remember the forum mods promotion weeks, why didn't he sign up?


----------



## zizou (Feb 7, 2006)

He's not innocent, but he's not alone in flames and all shit talked here, so restore access.


----------



## OniTasku (Feb 7, 2006)

Mibu Clan said:
			
		

> And so have *many* others.



Yes, I know. I was just pointing out an example. Trust me, I've seen many people flamebaiting and putting up things that just shouldn't have been stated in the first place. Lots of people disagree with me, but I usually have a low tolerance for trolling whereas most people are fine with it.



> So, now being more known makes you get banned from the Avenue... I like your politics.



Stop twisting my words around. LotU has had a past full of infamy due to specific example of flamebaiting, flame-wars and extreme fanboyism. My statement didn't insist that well known people should mean you get banned from the Avenue. I'm saying that more notoriously known in a sense that most people understand. All you did was just take my words a bit too literally and perceived them differently from how I meant them to be received (it's a common mistake and I'm guilty of such as well).



> Again, so do many tards that see a topic with Yondaime, Kyuubi, Jiraiya and Itachi in the same frase, Itachi, Naruto, Kyuubi Naruto, Tsunade, Kakashi, Weak, Akatsuki etc.
> 
> I guess now a politic should be made that if cant make a thread including these names because it has potential and attracts flamewars.



Yea, I pointed out that they are plenty of other fanboys and fangirls out there. Like I stated above, I have a low tolerance for trolling and fanboyism to the extent of constant annoyance of everyone in the direct vicinity.

No, usually most threads are valid until people rush in and it continues on for 3 pages, as I had pointed out. Usually a few exchanges in posts is acceptable, but when something has that kind of longevity, it becomes asinine. Also, I'd just like to emphasize that my take on trolling is usually a bit harsher than most people's attitudes towards it and yes, I do think it is a bit extreme at times, but when people think that one of the only ways to keep a forum entertaining is to resort to trolling, something needs to be done.


----------



## Kashama (Feb 7, 2006)

GOOOOOOo LOOOOOOTTTTTUUUUUU

 This guys cool.


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow...I'm really glad I left my position when I did O_O  The mod team/forum is going to hell (too many cooks spoil the soup, you know?).

NN...rule the place with an iron fist...now >_>


----------



## Mibu Clan (Feb 7, 2006)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> Yes, I know. I was just pointing out an example. Trust me, I've seen many people flamebaiting and putting up things that just shouldn't have been stated in the first place. Lots of people disagree with me, but I usually have a low tolerance for trolling whereas most people are fine with it.


I get it... Still, its LotU who is being trialed and not the many others. Injustice!!



> Stop twisting my words around. LotU has had a past full of infamy due to specific example of flamebaiting, flame-wars and *extreme fanboyism*. My statement didn't insist that well known people should mean you get banned from the Avenue. _I'm saying that more notoriously known in a sense that most people understand._ All you did was just take my words a bit too literally and perceived them differently from how I meant them to be received (it's a common mistake and I'm guilty of such as well).


Unless you edited your post just now, I didnt change a word... So no, Im not twisting your words around.
So now extreme Fanboyism is another infamy!? Now you gotta ban even more members!!  
And again, you just said again that since he is more _known_ he should get punished for it... 



> Yea, I pointed out that they are plenty of other fanboys and fangirls out there. Like I stated above, I have a low tolerance for trolling and fanboyism to the extent of constant annoyance of everyone in the direct vicinity.


So now posting alot and appearing constantly in a thread and debating is _wrong_ in a Forum!? Lets set a Posting Limit for threads then, how about 50, not enough to annoy anyone I hope.



> No, usually most threads are valid until people rush in and it continues on for 3 pages, as I had pointed out. Usually a few exchanges in posts is acceptable, but when something has that kind of longevity, it becomes asinine. Also, I'd just like to emphasize that my take on trolling is usually a bit harsher than most people's attitudes towards it and yes, I do think it is a bit extreme at times, but when people think that one of the only ways to keep a forum entertaining is to resort to trolling, something needs to be done.


So, 3 pages is the limit for you!? So what if a Thread gets long and shit... Maybe because things need to be said. And, long threads is part of what makes a Forum and arguments/debates is what a Forum is about... If you dont like it, IGNORE!!

And no, trolling is*nt* necesary... However, it happens and if one is punished so should ALL!! (Which clearly isnt the case here).


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 7, 2006)

Mibu Clan said:
			
		

> I get it... Still, its LotU who is being trialed and not the many others. Injustice!!



Shishou was banned for a month and he didnt get a trial. Whats the deal with that?


----------



## Mibu Clan (Feb 7, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Shishou was banned for a month and he didnt get a trial. Whats the deal with that?


Even more Injustice...


----------



## Tousenz (Feb 7, 2006)

> Shishou was banned for a month and he didnt get a trial. Whats the deal with that?[/QUOTE
> 
> The dude that kept flaming people openly and saying how he hates gays and and ish? Theres no trial for that.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 7, 2006)

Actually Shishou wasnt banned for that. He was banned for saying 1 thing and it wasnt about gays. -_-'


----------



## Gooba (Feb 7, 2006)

There shouldn't have been a trial here either.

Shishou was banned for ignoring mod warnings and previous bans about his offensive behavior.


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 7, 2006)

MechaTC said:
			
		

> Wow...I'm really glad I left my position when I did O_O  The mod team/forum is going to hell (too many cooks spoil the soup, you know?).
> 
> NN...rule the place with an iron fist...now >_>




Must we resort to such harsh measures


----------



## Raptor (Feb 7, 2006)

Does it really matters??   I mean he can be anoying with his Uchiha-fanboyism, but then again most fanboys-girls are.   Just ignore the guy if u don't like him.


----------



## Tousenz (Feb 8, 2006)

> Just ignore the guy if u don't like him.


 
Said that a couple of pages ago.


----------



## homer simpson (Feb 8, 2006)

this is the greatest thing i have ever read... like a soap opera (betralyal, back stabbing etc.)... you should publish it...

I never knew a forum, let me rephrase, a manga forum, has its own judicial system, i love it.

haha, no offence LoTu....what level of anger did you have, when you were typing up that "novel" on page 1? how much does this forum mean to you? (did you cry?, is this a joke to you?, are you doing this to kill time?)

not a flame, just a legitimate question


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Feb 8, 2006)

homer simpson said:
			
		

> this is the greatest thing i have ever read... like a soap opera (betralyal, back stabbing etc.)... you should publish it...
> 
> I never knew a forum, let me rephrase, a manga forum, has its own judicial system, i love it.
> 
> ...



all of the above...not!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## General Shino (Feb 8, 2006)

Haha, goodjob, Ill support you


----------



## Hansel (Feb 8, 2006)

I always thought it was unfair how you were gang beaten any time you said that Sasuke would be strong.  You have my vote.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 8, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Actually Shishou wasnt banned for that. He was banned for saying 1 thing and it wasnt about gays. -_-'


any man with eyebrows that furry should be banned on principle.

And YOU are LotU's antithesis, everyhwhere he is there YOU are fighting it out with him...if he's got to go, so should you.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 8, 2006)

Boner did you even READ my first reponse to this thread before you posted that response? You of all people should not be talking about what is going on. If you check some threads then you see that I havent argued with him as much as you said. What it sounds like if LotU is using me as an excuse to cry to some mods because they did something to him. Really I didnt do this and im not in the same boat. I didnt get any warnings. I didnt get banned for a month and come back on another account. 

Boner read the entire thing before you say stuff.


----------



## General Shino (Feb 8, 2006)

You people and your controversial subjects, love not hate


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Feb 8, 2006)

Eh, this might not even change anything, but I guess it will show how the forum community feels about the issue. 

As the admin said, this punishment is only temporary until something else can be thought of. As much as I dislike LotU's posting style when it comes to Itachi/Orochimaru/Sasuke (to the point where I'd avoid the thread, if you want the honest truth), the few posts I've seen of him away from the Avenue have been reasonable.

I guess this should have some type of conclusion to it, huh? I'm not too sure what I want to happen to him. I don't think a perm. ban from the Avenue is necessary, but it should probably serve as a warning (Not to say there haven't been other people who didn't deserve the same and haven't been punished), and anything after this shouldn't be tolerated.

But... full treatment across the board if so! What happened to the iron fist of the old days (Was there ever an iron fist? =P Maybe I'm just imagining things)?


----------



## General Shino (Feb 8, 2006)

Lawyer of the Uchihas said:
			
		

> Now lets talk about mods, the mods that are on my shit list that is.
> 
> Pek, is number one my list, although I would put them all in number one.
> *
> ...




I defintly agree with here, number on my list to, I have good reasons
1) NF hall of fame he listed me as his most hated member for no reason, when I asked him why he never responed to my pms... I can understand not liking me... but most hated member for nothing?
2) He has insulted me on several occasions even though I wasnt even talking to him or just saying hello, I believe this is because he saw I high rep at the time and didnt like it since he didnt know me well or hardly see me around, but the same applies for me towards him too.. I never saw him around.... i never cared much for rep and did not beg for rep and did very much earn this so he doesnt have to be a bitch...


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Feb 8, 2006)

i do'nt mind lotu he's not the worst fan on here that's for sure. anyways, i don't know the whole story, so i wont say much, other than the fact that he's pissed me off, yet his behavior in my eyes are not grounds for ban. anyways, my two cents are in.

edit* i voted that he be given full access, thought the probation was a little harsh.


----------



## Chazwind (Feb 8, 2006)

voted.

        good luck.


----------



## FFLN (Feb 8, 2006)

I don't see what the big deal has EVER been over LotU. It seems to me as though he's just been stating his opinion. If you don't want to read something that someone's posted, just skip over it. It's not as though you're being physically forced to pore(think very hard about) over his every word and thought. It seems like his posts are the same as many other members on this forum. At times they may be long, at other times short. They may make sense, or they may just be BS. Still, it's the same as many others do on the forums. Obviously, I don't check every thread, but from the posts that I have read, I haven't found myself to be offended by his comments. Just live and let live, folks.

I haven't read this entire thread, but it just seems silly that he's being banned because people complain of his stern defense or obsession over the Uchihas. If you're annoyed by his comments, just ignore them. It's easy enough to do especially since he isn't physically in your face and trying to shove his words down your throat. Just a swivel of the scroll button and VOILA! it's gone and another post has appeared.


----------



## homer simpson (Feb 8, 2006)

umm, could someone like cancel my vote?..... if not, its ok


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 8, 2006)

Half the people who voted No  are people who been here for a few months lol  i find that kinda funny.

But honestly why post here? ( why am i lol)  a good majority of the old crew see how he acts in the battledome and see's how he pulls stuff out of his A@# and trys to turn it into facts. Hey we all do it here and their but he does it to the extreame. 

whats next is LOTU going to say that Itachi sealed kybuii? will he say Saskue is the next hokage? proably so!

Honestly anymore i just skip whatever he say's. He is like most people here who try to make something up or pull something from the show and turn it around so much its not even funny. So thats why i dont even discuss acucly its not even discussions its just LOTU ( the instegator over 75% of the time) trying to pull stuff out of his butt. 

So people who are reading this and are new just skip over whatever he says in the battledome or what not really. Unless its serious and acculy true facts behind it ( happens 25% of the time so hey where on a role eh?) until then just look at him as . *LOTU ( Largely Obese Terets Uchia)*


----------



## Manetheren (Feb 8, 2006)

Seriously, just reading the first post made me vote for ban.

Edit:

and how the hell is a open forum vote a viable opinion of the community?

There are soooo many ways to offset a vote on one of these that it isnt even funny.  Any number of alternate accounts could be used in the process one way or the other.

------------

My personal opinion is let the Mods handle it as they see fit, as a decision amongst all of them.

There is a reason that they are mods.


----------



## Anwyn (Feb 8, 2006)

I dont post too much, but i have been reading this forums since the ANTI-LOTU club, and i can say that LOTU is one of the reasons i read this forums. His opinion is way too biased with uchihatard fanboism, however, it makes me laugh so hard when i read his post.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 8, 2006)

You fucking attentionwhore. You're only on NF so you can flame. Actually, let me rephrase that, you're only on the _internet_ you can pratice your favourite hobby without the risk of getting your ass kicked. 

What are you going to do when there's no one left to fight?


----------



## Master Scorpion (Feb 8, 2006)

Shino4eva said:
			
		

> I defintly agree with here, number on my list to, I have good reasons
> 1) NF hall of fame he listed me as his most hated member for no reason, when I asked him why he never responed to my pms...* I can understand not liking me... but most hated member for nothing?*
> 2) He has insulted me on several occasions even though I wasnt even talking to him or just saying hello, I believe this is because he saw I high rep at the time and didnt like it since he didnt know me well or hardly see me around, but the same applies for me towards him too.. I never saw him around.... i never cared much for rep and did not beg for rep and did very much earn this so he doesnt have to be a bitch...



and I agree with you on this..
before I PM-ed Knk just wanted to know who neg-repped me, and I didn't get reply from her, and then I PM-ed Vash to ask him to trash my thread, and also asking him about the neg-reppers and he did trash my thread without answering and replaying the second question.

But from now I don't mind about it.  
I found it funny, when someone made a complain thread about neg-reps the mods/admins always gave them this advice before the thread being trashed " just PM the admins or mods if you want to know the person who neg-repped you"


----------



## Devilguy (Feb 8, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> If you check some threads then you see that I havent argued with him as much as you said.


It's true that you probably post a bit less and in a less harsh manner than you once used to. But with so many fellow narutards ganging up it's easy not to get too emotional. Especially when others do the name calling for you.



			
				Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> What it sounds like if LotU is using me as an excuse to cry to some mods because they did something to him.


It's the pot calling the kettle black! Everyone knows you are the one who constantly goes crying to his mod friends whenever a thread doesn't turn out as he wishes.


			
				Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Really I didnt do this and im not in the same boat. I didnt get any warnings. I didnt get banned for a month and come back on another account.


Of course you are not threatened. That's exactly one of the things many people have been pinpointing in this thread.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 8, 2006)

Devilguy said:
			
		

> It's true that you probably post a bit less and in a less harsh manner than you once used to. But with so many fellow narutards ganging up it's easy not to get too emotional. Especially when others do the name calling for you.



Actually Id like you to find this for me since my attiude and posting style is exactly the same as its once been and Ive been posting more then ever. I havent changed. 





> It's the pot calling the kettle black! Everyone knows you are the one who constantly goes crying to his mod friends whenever a thread doesn't turn out as he wishes.



This is where your wrong. Tell me where I have done this and actually give me proof? I actually dont do this. You are being stereotypical right now since youve given no proof and I actually havent done this like LotU and Yakushi Kabuto have. When have you ever seen me getting mods when a threads messed up and I complain about a thread not going my way? Seriously, your just assuming thats what happened because LotU said it when it didnt happen. This is also the same guy that said Sasuke was smarter then Shikamaru. 

Good job believing this guy bud. I have done no such thing. 


> Of course you are not threatened. That's exactly one of the things many people have been pinpointing in this thread.



Threatened for what? 

Give me 10 posts where ive done something to be threatened about. Or even 5 posts. Just give me some proof somehow since theres nothing that I didnt need to be threatened for on the forum at all besides the whole Anti-LotU fc thing and the incident with Dyro about the predictions thread which I didnt flame in. 

Devilguy, do you actually have any proof for anything that your claiming right now? You are just shouting things without any proof of what your saying so I can easily defend myself since they arent true.


----------



## Devilguy (Feb 8, 2006)

With the rate at which you are posting you perfectly know that noone will ever bother checking your "history" in the archive, which doesn't even cover that much.
You are friends with mods, you told it several times to make the commoners understand your special situation. Besides, how could there be any proof left that you went crying to them? Private messages are meant for that.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 8, 2006)

LOL!  I'd rather spend my time masturbating than having to type a freaking dissertation about being hated on in an anime forum of all things.  This is really lame.  XD


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 8, 2006)

Devilguy said:
			
		

> With the rate at which you are posting you perfectly know that noone will ever bother checking your "history" in the archive, which doesn't even cover that much.
> You are friends with mods, you told it several times to make the commoners understand your special situation. Besides, how could there be any proof left that you went crying to them? Private messages are meant for that.



Come again sir? So your saying that I checked my posting history in the archive and made sure that it wasnt alot just to win an argument? 

Devilguy, your kidding yourself. I bet you that even if you spent hours checking my posts in my archive you still wouldnt find anything. I post but dont kid yourself. I wouldnt check something like this to make sure I do this because I know I dont. You honestly dont know me well enough to say anything. You think im just a Naruto fan and you assume that I do this because Im a Naruto fan. Ask about the forum to see what ive done. You can even make a thread about what people think about me. I dont care. I contibute, I help out, I post well and I also do all sorts of things. LotU doesnt even do anything like that. He has biased opinions (which is fine) but his flaming the attitude to force them down your throat is what makes the mods want to ban him. You dont even have proof for what I do. Make a thread about me if you want or ask around. Do something. Just next time have proof before you say things. 

So now your blaming things on private messages? Stop trying to fool yourself into believing that really do that. You are just trying to find a way that I can be comparable to LotU but there isnt one. He was banned for a month for his trolling. He came back on a new name and was told to stop and he started again. I however didnt do anything of the sort. I wasnt trolling at all. Really all you have going for you is LotU's comments and we all know how he loves to stretch the truth. 

There is no special situation. Find a post from me that proves that. You sir have nothing that even suggests that I do these sorts of things and now your blaming it on something else when you still have no proof to what your saying. Just like I thought, you are just saying it and being stereotypical again like always. Dont you think that if the mods would help me on certain things that I would end up being a mod now? Where do you get this crap from buddy? 

Again, you have no proof and your opinion will be ignored because (ill say it again) you have no proof. 

Please, next time you say I do something then atleast have some proof. We have people vouching that LotU's been acting this way including mods with proof and I have none and then you say "Oh KN's been doing the same thing". Silly


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 8, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Again, you have no proof and your opinion will be ignored because (ill say it again) you have no proof.





			
				Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Try to complain about my thread again and see what happens. I already have a mod on it incase you do something since this thread is acceptable so get over it,  walk out of my thread or stop bitching.



_From this thread, click here. You have Fanboy written all over your posts and now you're also threatening members, who are you trying to fool? Whatever actions are taken against LOTU should be taken against you immediately._


----------



## Dionysus (Feb 8, 2006)

OMG.  The whole world will be watching this event.  The outcome of this public trial will set a thunderous precedent for Internet Justice and how it's meted out.  Internet Justice will never be the same.


----------



## Woofie (Feb 8, 2006)

_Anyway..._ 

I don't think Naruto Avenue would be a better place without LotU, so I voted innocent. 'Innocent' probably isn't quite right, since his comments can come across rather aggressive sometimes, and border on trolling and flaming... I don't mind that so much, but it has contributed quite greatly to most of the forum hating LotU's favourite characters.  But still, I think he contributes positively as well - he does make some good arguments at times, and I think it's an advantage to have _someone_ to defend the Uchihas when most of their fans couldn't be bothered anymore (just because of the sheer numbers of Naruto/anti-Uchiha fans). And just as importantly, he does add a sense of entertainment and character to the forum where otherwise there would be quite little.

So yeah... I wish he didn't need to append some kind of semi-insulting comment to half of his posts, but surely no one is bothered or affected by that after all this time. >_> And besides that, I don't think he has a negative effect on the forums.


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Feb 8, 2006)

In the eyes of God, we all are guilty, the only difference is the size of our penalty.

I belive that banning on or two flamers of LotU caliber will be a good idea. But if you are banning him you should be fair and ban also his "friends" from anti-lotu fc. Otherwise there always would be a place for complainment. All shall be equal for the law.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 8, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> _From this thread, click here. You have Fanboy written all over your posts and now you're also threatening members, who are you trying to fool? Whatever actions are taken against LOTU should be taken against you immediately._



Read post 189. Now read 194 (my post). 

Now, who here said they were getting mods first or not? I hope you actually understand how threads go. Let me lay it out for you. 

1.) Thread is created
2.) People post
3.) Fights start
4.) Mod comes and trashs thread

I made that thread as a harmless thread about what Naruto did to Kabuto. If you actually read through the thread then you would know it was already a mess before I said that, Konohamaru-dono. Threatening members? What is threatening? Telling people to calm down because my thread was having a flamewar? Last I checked thats telling people to "calm down". LotU has been saying all this stuff while flaming people. Do you even know what flaming is? 

Not only that but I said give me 5 posts where I said something. That was only 1 of course. Im sure you can find the difference between 1 or 5. LotU is clearly complaining to mods about a thread and you get onto me. Let me check around for a bit. 



			
				Orochimaru said:
			
		

> _I'd have to agree on that one. Some can't be themselves on the internet and some can't be themselves in real life.
> 
> As for LOTU and his behaviour on the forums, I don't see what's so bad about it. He would never attack you unless you attack *his favorite character (and mine) Uchiha Sasuke*. *There are so many Narutards out there*, I don't see what's so bad about having a Sasutard as well._



Heh, I guess this says it all doesnt it?  

Whats funny is you, Devilguy and LotU are all Sasuke fans. Even worse saying "You have fanboy written all over your posts"? Funny again. Of course, you dont have room to talk as you should have been banned a while back when you were posting images and begging for rep and then getting pissed at it. Now that I remember, I was in that thread saying it was wrong. Doesnt surprise me. 

Even worse, you had the sheer audacity to neg-rep me saying "Unlike LOTU .. you're a pathetic fanboy". When you posted 3=4 huge pictures came up since for some reason you thought that was funny/annoying/ect. Which is pretty much breaking the rules on NF since your arent supposed to do that but its gone now. That just means you think im below LotU throwing your entire "whatever happens to him should happen to you immediately" comment for a loop in itself. Your comment just proves you like LotU, you dont like me, and you have sort of a grudge against me, even worse since I dont know or care who you are. 

Good job adding to the cause buddy. Next time please try to say something without holding a grudge and make sure you actually know what your talking about.


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 8, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Good job adding to the cause buddy. Next time please try to say something without holding a grudge and make sure you actually know what your talking about.



_You're mistaken if you think I hold any grudge. You're making fun of LOTU when you're no better than him, that's why I feel compelled to reply back to your bullshit. 



			
				Kyuubi Naruto to LOTU said:
			
		


			Im going to go and laugh now since its a cry for help coming from your part. Have fun buddy. 

Click to expand...


Also, I would suggest that you pay attention to what you're saying before you shoot yourself in the foot *again* like you just did ..



			
				Blue to ALCON said:
			
		


			Poll added; it occurs to me that there's no harm in having a public deliberation of his fate
		
Click to expand...

_


			
				Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> This is just stupid to me, a public opinion? Please, this is a joke.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 8, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> You're mistaken if you think I hold any grudge. You're making fun of LOTU when you're no better than him, that's why I feel compelled to reply back to your bullshit.



Making fun of him? Its the facts. He's been flaming, shouting insults over and over, been given warning and still been complaining and starting fights all over the forum. That's not making fun of him, its the facts. 

Keep replying since its actually fun to see you waste your time when you dont know much about this. I think you hold a grudge. You negged me with that comment and included 3-4 HUGE pictures when you arent supposed to do that and you obviously did it to annoy me for some weird reason, hence a grudge. If you didnt have one then I dont think youd ever do that at all since it was childish and inconsiderate. 

Its not bullshit. If it was then there wouldnt even be a trail in the first place and there wouldnt be any people against LotU. LotU has been complaining over and over to mods, pming ppl to rep for him, repping ppl for help, its just been like this over and over. 

You can say im not better then LotU but next time make sure you read through our posting history, see what I have contibuted and what he has contributed (if he has done anything) and then say what you have to say. Until then like I said earlier, make sure you know what your talking about next time before you make a bogus post.  



> Also, I would suggest that you pay attention to what you're saying before you shoot yourself in the foot *again* like you just did ..



A public opinion based on LotU's fate when its supposed to be something that only the mods should have a conversation about? Yeah I think its a dumb poll, so what? Is there any problem with that? There's nothing wrong with me thinking its dumb.


----------



## Woofie (Feb 8, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> I swear, everytime a Sasuke fan posts it makes them look like a 5 year old child. The only good Sasuke fan in debates is Sho and you saying this proves it.


 [_here_
So, KN is having an argument with one Sasuke fan, and takes the opportunity to insult all Sasuke fans in general. Nice! 

Not that I think KN should be banned or anything, but I think he's just as annoying to Uchiha fans as LotU is to Naruto fans. Well, maybe not _quite_, but it's close. *shrugs*

(Gxzero was being pretty bad in that topic too... which just goes to show that there are a *lot* of fanboys, and most of them make stupid comments like this at times. LotU shouldn't be singled out)


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 8, 2006)

Woofie said:
			
		

> [_here_
> So, KN is having an argument with one Sasuke fan, and takes the opportunity to insult all Sasuke fans in general. Nice!
> 
> Not that I think KN should be banned or anything, but I think he's just as annoying to Uchiha fans as LotU is to Naruto fans. Well, maybe not _quite_, but it's close. *shrugs*



Woofie......did you read what he said and then read everything I said? Why didnt you just post the whole thing? :S


----------



## Woofie (Feb 8, 2006)

Actually, I edited my post before you replied. Gxzero was in the wrong too, of course, but I think that just goes to show that LotU shouldn't be singled out. There are a lot of fanboys on the forum, and some of them can be a lot more serious in their aggression than LotU.

And no matter how bad Gxzero was, there's no reason for you to essentially say "all Sasuke fans are like 5 year olds".


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 8, 2006)

Would that even be classfied as a flame? 

He said he didnt expect better from "Narutards", said we didnt understand shit, and he said he would try explaining in a way that even crackhead and even the worst "Narutards" will understand...unless we speak for mind problems or blindness. 

Now, was my "5 year old" comment really that bad compared to this? 

I actually apoligize for that comment. When I think of Sasuke fans I think of LotU, Crush!, Boner, Gxzero and Sho as hardcore Sasuke fans. Me and Sho are actually great friends, we talk all the time. Anyway thats offtopic.


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 8, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Keep replying since its actually fun to see you waste your time when you dont know much about this.



_Actually I'm not wasting my time, I'm just bringing you closer and closer to the spotlight, so people can see who you really are .. because otherwise you'd be lurking in the library neg repping and flaming anyone who would disagree with you on something in regards to Naruto. The more you talk, the more you reveal of your hateful self, you just called every Sasuke fan a 5 year old and you just said that our admin is dumb. Let's see what's next .. _


----------



## Woofie (Feb 8, 2006)

I don't think he's _hateful_... just, er, very dedicated to Naruto.  

I don't think there are many hateful fanboys here, actually (Crush! is a bit angry, but not hateful >_>)... maybe the place would be nicer without fanboys, but I can't think of any that deserve a ban (not on their own, anyway). Including LotU - a few "you just got pwned"s isn't worth banning someone for. 

@KN - yeah, it wasn't as bad as plenty of other things that go on here, but it was still a bit of a flame.  Still, you probably didn't mean it how it came across.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 8, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> _Actually I'm not wasting my time, I'm just bringing you closer and closer to the spotlight, so people can see who you really are .. because otherwise you'd be lurking in the library neg repping and flaming anyone who would disagree with you on something in regards to Naruto. The more you talk, the more you reveal of your hateful self, you just called every Sasuke fan a 5 year old and you just said that our admin is dumb. Let's see what's next .. _



What the-

I did not call the admin dumb. I just said the idea of a trial is. There is nothing wrong with that. At all and im sure others and mods agree with me. Gooba even said there shouldnt be a trail in the first place so he even sees the idea of a trial is dumb. Alot of people see the trial as dumb. You are honestly mistaking this for something else. You just misread what I was saying. 

Thats the thing, you dont know who I really am. If you want to know then ask around or make a thread or something since your being biased on your opinions. You didnt join that to long ago so what really would you know? Your just some guy who comes form nowhere, not that long ago, and assumes he knows everything and whats really going on but infact he doesnt know as much as he thinks he does. Alot more has happened. What exactly do you know about what ive done for NF? Really, answer that for me.  

I dont neg people alot at all. Usually I neg people for bogus comments and dumb things. I rarely do anything with rep. I also didnt call every Sasuke fan a 5 year old. I actually said Sho was different and not only that but I said they look like one, not that they actually are. I even corrected myself earlier. 

Konohamaru-dono, come on, read what your posting before you post. You just dont know whats going on and your being stereotypical without any proof of what your saying, again. 

By now the mods have most likely decided what they are going to do anyway.


----------



## Xeon5 (Feb 8, 2006)

Lynxe said:
			
		

> so how far is this going to go?
> 
> from what ive seen, not many mods and admins have actually took their time to reply on this.


what do you mean


----------



## homer simpson (Feb 8, 2006)

hey, how this for an idea... i think the public (esp newbs voting on this poll) needs to see thes incidents
could KN give us a link to some threads to show us how much of a dick Lotu is, 
or can Lotu send us thread/threads of the actual incident where he was unfairly ganged up on... 

or is it more political than this? is there way more that we the public cannot see.

I dont want to be too nosey, but if the poll decides the fate, then the public should be exposed to as much "evidence" as possible

Though i had read some, i am not convinced on either side of this arguement, i would try to search myself, but you all know how many uchiha/sasuke/itachi threads there are

(just trying to make things more dramatic ^_-)


----------



## Hiruma (Feb 8, 2006)

Going for innocence here. He isn't all that bad, but it's be nice if he could slightly less aggressive with his posting style and flames and what-not :/ The argument here isn't about how fanboyish the guy is, it's his posting style.


----------



## Nybarius (Feb 8, 2006)

So everything is relative except when our ideological opponents do it.

Then the mods should rule us with an iron fist.

Thanks, guys, now I get it.  I'm moving to North Korea right away.  I'd just feel so SAFE there -- that Kim Jong Il makes me feel so protected, he is great and just or else he would not be in power, he keeps the dissidents from talking too loudly.


----------



## Tautou (Feb 8, 2006)

Almost everything I've seen Nybarius say here has been correct. 

LoTU isn't just a troll. He's taken his troll-like qualities far, far past the stage where people just instantly write him off as a troll and such; he's actually managed to build a great sense of familiarity with the community. This would just be a forum without the people in it, but because there are people it's a community... in this case, LoTU is not part of the flow of this community, the community partly flows through him.

Trolls can be fun, but usually they don't reach a level where their potential to be entertaining can truly shine. This is a special case where someone pulled it off in such a great way. Why waste that? This is a troll that made it. This is a troll who's not truly a troll. 

I have mixed feelings about the people that complain about him. Very few are reasonable. The majority are petty, yet they're necessary to keep LoTU as entertaining as he is. I don't think he should be banned just because some people take him too seriously, or can't appreciate him. Their pains are pains that provide good results. Maybe LoTU will even positively influence their lives in the long run. You shouldn't concentrate on the negative aspects of pain all the time.

My conclusion, obviously, is that he should not be banned. I'm one of the people he believes he's owned (he had a fake quote by me in his sig, where I said he was amazing or some shit), so I take myself as an example of it not being his actions that are truly bad, as they're easy to see past, but people's reactions. Just compare him to Kyubi Naruto: both are fanboys, but Kyubi Naruto is one in such a way that has no redeeming side-effects. What's the point of this poll? There doesn't have to be one. It's LoTU.


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 8, 2006)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> So everything is relative except when our ideological opponents do it.
> 
> Then the mods should rule us with an iron fist.
> 
> Thanks, guys, now I get it.  I'm moving to North Korea right away.  I'd just feel so SAFE there -- that Kim Jong Il makes me feel so protected, he is great and just or else he would not be in power, he keeps the dissidents from talking too loudly.



_Haha, yes pretty much .. If you lick his balls and/or his staff's then you will be good to go. If you don't, then they'll just try to assasinate you without a public trial in front of a jury of your peers. _


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 8, 2006)

FFLN said:
			
		

> I don't see what the big deal has EVER been over LotU. It seems to me as though he's just been stating his opinion. If you don't want to read something that someone's posted, just skip over it. It's not as though you're being physically forced to pore(think very hard about) over his every word and thought. It seems like his posts are the same as many other members on this forum. At times they may be long, at other times short. They may make sense, or they may just be BS. Still, it's the same as many others do on the forums. Obviously, I don't check every thread, but from the posts that I have read, I haven't found myself to be offended by his comments. Just live and let live, folks.
> 
> I haven't read this entire thread, but it just seems silly that he's being banned because people complain of his stern defense or obsession over the Uchihas. If you're annoyed by his comments, just ignore them. It's easy enough to do especially since he isn't physically in your face and trying to shove his words down your throat. Just a swivel of the scroll button and VOILA! it's gone and another post has appeared.





No ones mad at him because of his favorite characters its how he responds with the pwning that annoys people.


----------



## Dionysus (Feb 8, 2006)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> Thanks, guys, now I get it.  I'm moving to North Korea right away.  I'd just feel so SAFE there -- that Kim Jong Il makes me feel so protected, he is great and just or else he would not be in power, he keeps the dissidents from talking too loudly.


Don't worry.  I'm sure the Ministry of Immigration and Citizenship of Narutopia has already started the expulsion proceedings.


----------



## Kamendex (Feb 8, 2006)

Chatulio said:
			
		

> No ones mad at him because of his favorite characters its how he responds with the pwning that annoys people.



I say let him attempt to pwn

Call the LoTu Rangers we will pwn him


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 8, 2006)

​


----------



## Crowe (Feb 8, 2006)

Orochimaru; Please go play funny in another thread.


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 8, 2006)

Kamendex said:
			
		

> I say let him attempt to pwn
> 
> Call the LoTu Rangers we will pwn him




 Go go LoTu Rangers


----------



## Yakushi~Kabuto (Feb 8, 2006)

To answer this thread:

*Spoiler*: __ 



*LotU > Mods*​


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 8, 2006)

Yakushi~Kabuto said:
			
		

> To answer this thread:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




You are not helping the situation


----------



## Yakushi~Kabuto (Feb 8, 2006)

Chatulio said:
			
		

> You are not helping the situation


What? I'm stating my opinion
LotU posts are far more interesting than any of the mods around here
mods who hardly post in the avenue anyway

that part of the forum is much less interesting without him, so I don't approve that mod decision


----------



## Nybarius (Feb 8, 2006)

Yakushi~Kabuto said:
			
		

> What? I'm stating my opinion
> LotU posts are far more interesting than any of the mods around here
> mods who hardly post in the avenue anyway
> therefore that part of the forum is less interesting without him


----------



## Yakushi~Kabuto (Feb 8, 2006)

And as a victim of *some* smod biased opinions myself I must take defense of all the members who are sued by the biased smod (I won't name then since they already know who they are)


----------



## Negative-Ion (Feb 8, 2006)

Only a few people post in NF anymore, regarding Naruto. Most post because they have no life and instead are trying to expand their e-life by making e-friends. Its the new age of Nf e-society. Yeah.... all started when Lotu was banned, and since then it has gone to crap. Bring down the e-society i say. yeah....


----------



## Reznor (Feb 8, 2006)

Wow. Lots of posts.


----------



## kapsi (Feb 8, 2006)

Yakushi~Kabuto said:
			
		

> What? I'm stating my opinion
> LotU posts are far more interesting than any of the mods around here
> mods who hardly post in the avenue anyway
> 
> that part of the forum is much less interesting without him, so I don't approve that mod decision


Sorry mods but what Yakushi~ said is very correct. I'd also like to request unbanning of 200IQ. TIA.


----------



## Reznor (Feb 8, 2006)

*removes self from above statement*


----------



## Nybarius (Feb 8, 2006)

Heh, Vash, real nice -- flame and call someone a moron in a thread in which the even-handedness of mods is coming into question.

Even if you're right, that's just stupid.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Feb 8, 2006)

Vash said:
			
		

> This is sheer lunacy.  We all believe you're a moron, which means that either a dozen people with significant experience are completely wrong or you're in denial.  Guess which one it is?



agreed, yakushi~kabuto has done nothing but piss people off and break the rules. there's a difference between lotu and this guy, what you ask? lotu atleast tries to use reason and some proof to show his stance, whereas yakushi~kabuto uses little common sense, no proof actually, and complete fangirlism to "prove" her statements. nothing serious should be taken from what this person says.


edit* you say vash breaks the rules? that's the pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 8, 2006)

i for one do not care...

i voted to keep the ban...since it seems, that many take this series/forum/life too damn seriously...

if for some reason i feel unconfortable here or anywere else, guess what? i leave...i did that with the moronic NF MIRC channel...

it is not worth it to spend so much time in a place you're not wanted...

even if this place is "public" in some way, it is directed by others(mods) and sadly/good it is their LAW...if you don't like it leave...i will do so when i feel the need too..


----------



## Rin <3 (Feb 8, 2006)

Yakushi~Kabuto said:
			
		

> To answer this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you were leaving NF?

-------
and I like  LotU...will support him ~votes 2nd choice D:~


----------



## damnhot (Feb 8, 2006)

I voted for 2nd choice to because I like what he posts

and keep up the good work ^^


----------



## Yakushi~Kabuto (Feb 8, 2006)

hayatehayabusa 
why do you have to disgrace this thread with your own pitiful war? this is called trolling. you should try to get a life.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Feb 8, 2006)

uhh, you're adding nothing to the conversation, you see how i related your nonsense to his? why don't you Flock off, and go rescue another kabuto thread. anyways, are you actually going to go by this poll or are you going to make a decision based on this poll?


----------



## Last of the Arrancar (Feb 8, 2006)

I voted the second option, LotU knows my reasons.


----------



## Rin <3 (Feb 8, 2006)

Negging me for my stupid useless post?





			
				Yakushi~Kabuto said:
			
		

> To answer this thread:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


THEN WHAT THE FUCK DO YOU CALL THIS?


----------



## Dionysus (Feb 8, 2006)

Sarada said:
			
		

> I voted the second option, LotU knows my reasons.


Perhaps it would benefit others to know why you feel this way, as his opinion hardly matters in this decision*.  But if you're lazy, don't bother.  I understand.

*Nor does mine


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Feb 8, 2006)

is this poll going to be considered as the verdict of is this just something so the mods can decide with the help of the poll? this is still unclear to me, if someone could please explain to me how this "trial" works.


----------



## Tousenz (Feb 8, 2006)

Its mostly a convo thread.


----------



## Yakushi~Kabuto (Feb 8, 2006)

this thread won't dictate mods behaviour obviously
it might influence them tho


----------



## Raptor (Feb 8, 2006)

Yeah right.  that's why he made this thing himself didn't he??  

Anyway i'll stick with what I said.  love him, hate him, ignore him, or talk to him like a civilized person.  if u can't just deal with it.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 8, 2006)

Personally i dont want him to be banned from avenue, him being there gives me someone to argue with.

Seriously, people need to toughen up, in threads where their is arguements let it be, when it gets serious like '' i hope you die'' excessive swearing, racial abuse, then i think it is time for a ban.

If it occurs to often that other posts can't be read then i think a ban or warning is necessary.

But in all honest, i don't dislike lotu as a member, i just have diffrent views to him, i find him quite funny at sometimes, and on certain threads he makes i agree with the principle behind it, not all of it, but the bare bones of it.


----------



## Aman (Feb 8, 2006)

The avanue is going down.


----------



## hello5 (Feb 8, 2006)

LotU's NF career:


?


----------



## Aman (Feb 8, 2006)

Too late, 55 % wants him back for some reason.


----------



## Woofie (Feb 8, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Too late, 55 % wants him back for some reason.


Most people have explained their reasons, it's not exactly a mystery.


----------



## Yakushi~Kabuto (Feb 8, 2006)

hello5 said:
			
		

> LotU's NF career:
> 
> 
> ?


hello5 is so fake
he joined only today and 5 out of his 5 posts are bashing LotU in the trial threads. and it's obvious from his posts he's not new here.
anyone to check this fake account?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Feb 8, 2006)

Did it ever occur to you that people might not have such a big problem with you if you showed even an iota of respect for _anyone_?

All you ever do is tell people "read the manga, read the databook", or you just laugh and say "yeah right", without posting real proof and then you go on to brag about how you "owned" that person when in fact you haven't done anything.

You have no respect for anyone with a differing opinion, anyone who disagrees with you is immediately labeled a fanboy, and regardless of what kind of proof they present to you, you simply label them a fanboy again and laugh, even if they're right. You're not even open to the possibility that you could be wrong, its really annoying talking to someone with that level of arrogance.

Did you think no one would mind you going around saying "I owned everyone on the forum, they all suck, I'm smarter than all of you". All that does is cause people to not take you seriously and want you to be gone, _thats_ why people created an anti fanclub for you, you annoyed the hell out of everyone with that arrogance of yours. Think about it, you were so bad to everyone that they not only _invented_ a fanclub against your very existence, but were able to get a shitload of people to join.

Hell even in your little plea here for your 'innocence' you pull that shit.



			
				Lotu said:
			
		

> This gang is officially called the *Anti-LotU FC gang *, or what I like to call them,* ?The gang pwned by LotU?. *


 
Instead of saying "what did I do to piss those people off _that_ much" you said "oh, they must just be jealous because I 'pwned' them, I'm so much smarter than they are".

Even if you are correct in a thread (and a lot of times your not, but sometimes you are), you need to present your view with some respect.  Everyone elses opinion is just as valid as yours and you have no right to immediately write them off as being nothing because they disagree with you.

It seems to me in a lot of threads like you intentionally try to piss people off, be it because it amuses you or to get attention I don't know, and frankly I don't care, you purposefully try to piss people off then wonder why they try to get you banned.

Well thats my two cents, I'm willing to let you back in for a while if you're willing to be a lot more humble and respectful.


----------



## Splintered (Feb 8, 2006)

After reading 90% of this thread I have come to the conclusion that this  thread is retarded.  The mods are going to do what the mods are going to do and saying ?You can?t do that!? is retarded.  Whining about getting negative reps and being ganged on when your comments are ?Naruto sux? and ?Sasuke is not a traitor? is retarded, of course lots of people are going to challenge that idea.  Thinking that people didn?t know you were LOTU part I before this post is retarded.  But I don?t think you should be banned because people have the right to act retarded; even at the expense of others mental health/

No, I don?t think LOTU dumb, in fact I thought many of his posts were actually quite good.  Yes he almost sickeningly biased and overzealous with his comments but in general he brings a good amount of flavor to the avenue.  Even if you don?t like his opinions he does bring about a favorable amount of good points.  He has something to add to Narutoforums and I think there is more good in that than harmful.  I don?t think there?s an opinion he has that is so dangerous that it can?t be voiced.

I can?t believe I actually voted.  This thread seems more like attention whoring than a complaint.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 8, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> LOL!  I'd rather spend my time masturbating than having to type a freaking dissertation about being hated on in an anime forum of all things.  This is really lame.  XD



Seconded! 



			
				organizedcrime said:
			
		

> What do you mean joked about it? He was right. Complaining about someone's grammar should only be taken into effect if you literally can't read what they're saying.



Humor is wasted on the bland.  

@ Beyonder : Did I hurt your feelings?



			
				Axass said:
			
		

> He got warned _now_. Thanks for pointing it out.



See above.



			
				Nybarius said:
			
		

> I don't think dre should be warned, or banned, any more than LotU should.  However the existence of a thread where a mod is joking right beneath "flaming" comparable to / worse than what got LotU in hot water fairly proves my point, which is that ill-defined and over-broad rules lead to selective enforcement, and selective enforcement leads to scapegoating and injustice.
> 
> By the way, I'd put it this way: if you reach transcendent or are chummy with the mods, it's unlikely you'd be banned anyway.  I think I probably have some sort of special status, because I've certainly gotten away with some banworthy (under the current regime) offenses.  In a sense, maybe I want to be caught
> 
> I need to go to sleep soon, but it has been a pleasure discussing this with all of you.  I think this conversation, if it is kept as level headed and productive as parts of it has been, could be very good for this community.  Let's make it happen fellerz



Testify? 

On the matter of this thread : I voted probation! =D


----------



## Aman (Feb 8, 2006)

Tsukiyomi said:
			
		

> Did it ever occur to you that people might not have such a big problem with you if you showed even an iota of respect for _anyone_?
> 
> All you ever do is tell people "read the manga, read the databook", or you just laugh and say "yeah right", without posting real proof and then you go on to brag about how you "owned" that person when in fact you haven't done anything.
> 
> ...


Yay, finally a post from you that i agree with!


----------



## Nice Gai (Feb 8, 2006)

I think this is first post all of us can possibly agree on and not go at each others throat. Thats another reason why, he brought all us together for this topic!


----------



## Wrath (Feb 8, 2006)

I almost thought LotU had a point until he turned the starting posts into nothing but flames at certain people.

You want your complaint to be taken seriously, it's a good idea not to compromise your moral position.


----------



## TheMexicanKingVII (Feb 8, 2006)

Well none of us can dictate what MODS can or can't do with their members. Since this isn't an official trial it seems pointless to even vote. Personally from what I have read and witness  a Thread could be discussing something completely different and for some reason it would end up into a Itachi Vs the World thread, with most of the time no real proof being brought in to support your points or  theories. I do believe however that there should be fair conduct given to all. If you hate Naruto and or Sasuke then let them get it out, but don't play the sides. I don't get the whole fanboy thing going on, I mean there are some real cool characters but is it necessary to fight over who is stronger which again is moot. If it hasn't happened we can't go on the A>B means A>D theory. I think this is what a majority of the debates end up being either way.

As a person you don't seem like a bad guy but if you’re trying to get back in the section I would go with what Tsukiyomi said and try to show some respect, even if you hate those people you have a better chance of winning people to your side if you’re not calling them retarded and completely fucked up. Even in the case that is true, if this was posted in a more mature and calm manor it would be easier to deliberate my choice of what you deserve but again like I said. I'm just a member _for now_ so I have no real hold with my posts. Understandable you are quite pissed about what is going on, and I do agree that those who jumped and attacked you were wrong and that if a few of them became mods it would be messed up. Yet again I don't really *know* how they are, a few incidents isn't going to dismiss you from becoming a mod because Mods are also members so they too can express their selves just as we can.

I'm going to say, that you should be given 1 last chance and if you blow it then it is up on your own stupidity. It's not hard to post without getting into an argument.


----------



## Yakushi~Kabuto (Feb 8, 2006)

bettymae said:
			
		

> Negging me for my stupid useless post?THEN WHAT THE FUCK DO YOU CALL THIS?


I didn't neg rep you, why not asking mod before jumping to false conclusions?
but i can see you neg repped me lol now that's brillant


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Feb 8, 2006)

Voted to come back..why??? First i don't know him or his history (lotu etc..) but to write such a book is a sign that nf means alot to him.


----------



## General Shino (Feb 8, 2006)

FFLN said:
			
		

> I don't see what the big deal has EVER been over LotU. It seems to me as though he's just been stating his opinion. If you don't want to read something that someone's posted, just skip over it. It's not as though you're being physically forced to pore(think very hard about) over his every word and thought. It seems like his posts are the same as many other members on this forum. At times they may be long, at other times short. They may make sense, or they may just be BS. Still, it's the same as many others do on the forums. Obviously, I don't check every thread, but from the posts that I have read, I haven't found myself to be offended by his comments. Just live and let live, folks.
> 
> I haven't read this entire thread, but it just seems silly that he's being banned because people complain of his stern defense or obsession over the Uchihas. If you're annoyed by his comments, just ignore them. It's easy enough to do especially since he isn't physically in your face and trying to shove his words down your throat. Just a swivel of the scroll button and VOILA! it's gone and another post has appeared.





He is entitled to his opinions not matter how blatantly right or wrong they are....if they are blatatly wrong then ignore them, i have to tolerate stupidity here and there too... I See no reason for banning here.....


----------



## Nice Gai (Feb 8, 2006)

Well can someone name just one good thing he has done or said? From what i hear he needs one last chance like someone else says then if he acts up I wont voice my opinion in the matter! He is on his own!


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Feb 8, 2006)

I vote for innocent. I don't agree much with LotU on a lot of his opinions of the characters, being that I don't really like Sasuke at all, but I think he's an interesting poster, and he hasn't done anything worse then plenty of other people, be they Sasuke Fans, Naruto Fans, Tsunade Fans, Kabuto Fans, Neji Fans, or what not.

Also, I'd like to appologize to Lotu for being rather rude to him on one occasion a few months ago, and taking a comment too seriously. My appologies on that.

If he's getting banned, there are 100s of other posters that probably should as well.

Feeling passion for your faves is a good thing, folks.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 8, 2006)

knightz1033 said:
			
		

> Well can someone name just one good thing he has done or said? From what i hear he needs one last chance like someone else says then if he acts up I wont voice my opinion in the matter! He is on his own!




Hirashin 101 was a good thread when you stripped down the principles, it explained how hirashin worked.

Parts i didnt agree with, is ways in which he thought it was weak or what ever, but still it counts as one for me.

He gives humour to me, reading some of his posts actually lighten the tense mood sometimes, like in some threads, where everyone is like this person will win, he will be the person with a diffrent oppinion causing a debate.

Seriously, on this thread, i think there has been only one person i truely dislike, i think his name was akatsuki_spy, other than that, you get some annoying members, kabuto will be the final villain, and you get some funny members-lotu, nybz,vash, etc.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 8, 2006)

homer simpson said:
			
		

> hey, how this for an idea... i think the public (esp newbs voting on this poll) needs to see thes incidents
> could KN give us a link to some threads to show us how much of a dick Lotu is,
> or can Lotu send us thread/threads of the actual incident where he was unfairly ganged up on...
> 
> ...



Well, he was banned for a month and even the rules state if said person continues flaming after a ban like that they will be banned perm. It also says that it will be taken seriously. If we go by the rules then there shouldnt have been a trial in the first place. 

Hmm, well you can see the Sasuke vs Kyuubi debate where he goes on and flames over and over. Even a mod was there and it was called flamebaiting. 

this

I guess rules mean nothing anymore. Well if he can flame then I dont see whats stopping others from it. Y~K was atleast banned for her flaming. *Sigh*


----------



## Anthriel (Feb 8, 2006)

> Feeling passion for your faves is a good thing, folks.


I very much disagree.
"Passion" results in completely stupid posts, which can screw over complete threads. Extreme fanboys, like LotU, divide the forum in different camps, which will from then on wage flamewars against one another. The Battledome couldn't not even be used, back in the day when LotU was active.

If we had a flamewar section, then LotU would be the most important member, but without it, I don't think he belongs on this board.

Arguably, there are others who are bad in their own right, but no one matches LotU. If one should be banned, then him.


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Feb 8, 2006)

Anthriel said:
			
		

> I very much disagree.
> "Passion" results in completely stupid posts, which can screw over complete threads. Extreme fanboys, like LotU, divide the forum in different camps, which will from then on wage flamewars against one another.
> 
> If we had a flamewar section, then LotU would be the most important member, but without it, I don't think he belongs on this board.
> ...


As long as people keep from letting other people's opinions piss them off(if I got too caught up in that, I would have probably been banned by now), its okay.

You can take things too far, but I don't think LotU does it anymoreso then certain other posters. And he has made some pretty good posts, too.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 8, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Well, he was banned for a month and even the rules state if said person continues flaming after a ban like that they will be banned perm. It also says that it will be taken seriously. If we go by the rules then there shouldnt have been a trial in the first place.
> 
> Hmm, well you can see the Sasuke vs Kyuubi debate where he goes on and flames over and over. Even a mod was there and it was called flamebaiting.
> 
> ...




In fairness, i didnt think that thread was bad for flaming, i found it quite amusing to tell the truth.

---------

Personally, i dont think that thread was worth him being banned from the avenue, i admit that he put his opinion through in his usual style, but that to me is what makes everything interesting to read, i mean that thread was boring until he came in with his bias opinion, i made me want to reply somewhat, to try and put him straight.


----------



## Anthriel (Feb 8, 2006)

Hinata's Fan said:
			
		

> As long as people keep from letting other people's opinions piss them off(if I got too caught up in that, I would have probably been banned by now), its okay.


It's not so much that I would take offense and then try to argue with him for dozens of pages. It's that there a bound to be a lot of other people who will definately do. And this wrecks threads and makes them pointless and stupid.

Granted, long debates can happen even without him around, but everyone else is less biased than him, so the debates will usually be worth anything. If someone reasonable, or worse yet, a fanboy of a different faction, starts arguing with someone who will never ever vote or argue against his favorite characters, then the debate will be completely worthless.
A wall is a way more interesting conversation partner.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 8, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> In fairness, i didnt think that thread was bad for flaming, i found it quite amusing to tell the truth.
> 
> ---------
> 
> Personally, i dont think that thread was worth him being banned from the avenue, i admit that he put his opinion through in his usual style, but that to me is what makes everything interesting to read, i mean that thread was boring until he came in with his bias opinion, i made me want to reply somewhat, to try and put him straight.



The rules state that after a ban that long if they continue flaming then they will no doubt be permanently banned. LotU got off on this and came back on another name (which shouldnt have happened at all)

He also continued flaming and for some reason they joined both his accounts. The rules state that he should be permantly banned right now. We all know he isnt. Y~K was banned for 3 days for her flaming. Shishou is banned for a month for whatever he did. 

Its mixed.


----------



## Devilguy (Feb 8, 2006)

You sure are very well informed...


----------



## Neji48972 (Feb 8, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Well, he was banned for a month and even the rules state if said person continues flaming after a ban like that they will be banned perm. It also says that it will be taken seriously. If we go by the rules then there shouldnt have been a trial in the first place.
> 
> Hmm, well you can see the Sasuke vs Kyuubi debate where he goes on and flames over and over. Even a mod was there and it was called flamebaiting.
> 
> ...



LotU's posts on that thread clearly broke at least a couple of rules. Going strictly by the rules, he should be banned.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 8, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> The rules state that after a ban that long if they continue flaming then they will no doubt be permanently banned. LotU got off on this and came back on another name (which shouldnt have happened at all)
> 
> He also continued flaming and for some reason they joined both his accounts. The rules state that he should be permantly banned right now. We all know he isnt. Y~K was banned for 3 days for her flaming. Shishou is banned for a month for whatever he did.
> 
> Its mixed.



I understand in that sense.

But my views on flaming are slightly diffrent, it ony pisses me off when the person spams the thread with 100% of topic posts or something, racial remarks or really personal comments.

Otherwise, i see it as the same way i chat football/soccer with my freinds, i will always suport arsenal, i admit when they play crap, and my freinds suport manu, chelsea what ever, a lot of the time bias comments are made, but i dont really care.

If it really annoys some people, then they could put him on the ignore list, that way his posts wouldnt be showed.


----------



## General Shino (Feb 8, 2006)

wait...theres a ignore list.....-_-...well anyways it would make understanding various topics difficult for the member


----------



## Devilguy (Feb 8, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> But my views on flaming are slightly diffrent, it ony pisses me off when the person spams the thread with 100% of topic posts or something, *racial remarks *or really personal comments.


Then you probably know who should have been banned... Yes, a mod...


----------



## TDM (Feb 8, 2006)

> Then you probably know who should have been banned...


Oh for the love of God, we settled that a _long_ time ago, after it was already revived, too.

edit (OT): Haha, Hinata's Fan, your name is very misleading.


----------



## Neji48972 (Feb 8, 2006)

About the "just use the "ignore" function" excuse: ... then nobody should be banned (no matter how many rules they repeatedly broke) since there is the trusty "ignore function".


----------



## Gunners (Feb 8, 2006)

Devilguy said:
			
		

> Then you probably know who should have been banned... Yes, a mod...




Ohhh you mean vash, yeh under normal circumstance he should have been banned.

In my opinion that would have been a slightly harsh as he was fooling around.

With lotu, i think the sameway, it would be harsh to give him a perm ban as no one after seeing his post should hold it on their head getting stressed over it in their sleep.


----------



## Woofie (Feb 8, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Hmm, well you can see the Sasuke vs Kyuubi debate where he goes on and flames over and over. Even a mod was there and it was called flamebaiting.
> 
> Link removed
> 
> I guess rules mean nothing anymore. Well if he can flame then I dont see whats stopping others from it. Y~K was atleast banned for her flaming. *Sigh*


You can't blame him for taking the bait. And that's exactly what that thread was, LotU-bait. 

In fact, he's probably been on the receiving end of this kind of stuff more than every other member combined.


----------



## De Monies (Feb 8, 2006)

> Not to mention that it is infact Naruto who has shown more "homosexual" tendencies than ANYBODY ELSE.


 >.> care to explain to me the tendenceis.. (please ) xDD


----------



## Neji48972 (Feb 8, 2006)

Woofie said:
			
		

> You can't blame him for taking the bait. And that's exactly what that thread was, LotU-bait.
> 
> In fact, he's probably been on the receiving end of this kind of stuff more than every other member combined.


You make it sound like that was the only time he went berserk over a topic. It actually seems to me that he flips *every time* his precious Uchihas get the slightest criticism.


----------



## Woofie (Feb 8, 2006)

Neji48972 said:
			
		

> You make it sound like that was the only time he went berserk over a topic. It actually seems to me that he flips *every time* his precious Uchihas get the slightest criticism.


Nope, I'm just debating the evidence which was put forward by KN... if he has evidence from more reasonable circumstances, then so be it.  I wouldn't call it 'flipping out', though... I can't say I ever saw him as being genuinely angry or anything.

It _is_ true that he gets baited a hell of a lot, though. He has for as long as I can remember - it was getting to the point of being ridiculous just before his first ban.


----------



## Zang3tsu (Feb 8, 2006)

DEATHwisher said:
			
		

> lotu was a hardcore sasuke fan, and he considers pwning as in:
> 
> "ur a fucktard. end of discussion"
> u got pwned b!tch!



lol well...

That statement only works if its the obvious or commonly known.

If he was right, he would be an ass.
If he was wrong, he would be ignorant.

I doubt those are bannable offenses.


----------



## Aman (Feb 8, 2006)

Woofie said:
			
		

> You can't blame him for taking the bait. And that's exactly what that thread was, LotU-bait.
> 
> In fact, he's probably been on the receiving end of this kind of stuff more than every other member combined.


I doubt that since i believe that kapsi is an Itachi fan aswell.


----------



## Tousenz (Feb 8, 2006)

> I doubt that since i believe that kapsi is an Itachi fan aswell.


 
Theres non-Itachi fans!!!


----------



## Crowe (Feb 8, 2006)

Please members, think for a second. Do you actually believe that we banned him for loving Uchiha? Seriously? Stop being so god damn pathetic, we banned Yakushi Kabuto and Jiraiya Sama a while ago, Kabuto and Jiraiya fanboys as nick says.We could care less about their opinions, what bother us is the attitude and arrogance. If you are actually going to believe the first/second post which also is full of nothing more than random bullshit which is being kept together by a thin thread, then I ask of you to take reconsider reading ours to. Anyway, I see that many here who don't even care about Naruto section and doesnt even go there give comments in which they try to get hit by the attention light, instead of doing that and rather looking pretty pathetic would you mind run of this thread and let the real NA members discuss this issue? anyway, my last post in this thread and my last post about this issue.


----------



## Nybarius (Feb 8, 2006)

You never should have banned jiraiya_sam or kabuto, either.


----------



## Tousenz (Feb 8, 2006)

> Anyway, I see that many here who don't even care about Naruto section and doesnt even go there give comments in which they try to get hit by the attention light, instead of doing that and rather looking pretty pathetic would you mind run of this thread and let the real NA members discuss this issue? anyway, my last post in this thread and my last post about this issue.


 
Who doesnt go to the avenue? Besides nibbles <.<


----------



## Aman (Feb 8, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> Please members, think for a second. Do you actually believe that we banned him for loving Uchiha? Seriously? Stop being so god damn pathetic, we banned Yakushi Kabuto and Jiraiya Sama a while ago, Kabuto and Jiraiya fanboys as nick says.We could care less about their opinions, what bother us is the attitude and arrogance. If you are actually going to believe the first/second post which also is full of nothing more than random bullshit which is being kept together by a thin thread, then I ask of you to take reconsider reading ours to. Anyway, I see that many here who don't even care about Naruto section and doesnt even go there give comments in which they try to get hit by the attention light, instead of doing that and rather looking pretty pathetic would you mind run of this thread and let the real NA members discuss this issue? anyway, my last post in this thread and my last post about this issue.


People just don't get it.


----------



## Kamendex (Feb 8, 2006)

Why does anyone care what happens to Lotu?

This thread is a joke in itself


----------



## Tousenz (Feb 8, 2006)

> Why does anyone care what happens to Lotu?


 
Everyone cares one way or another even if its slightly.

Whether you dont want to see his posts again or you hate the fact someone can get banned because other people are too lazy to(edit: too See I learned something Dre  ) ignore him.


----------



## Ulquiorra Schiffer (Feb 8, 2006)

*I think that LotU should be aquitted...LOL...Afterall it's not his fault that he feels passionately about the Uchihas. If anyone is to blame in this whole situation it's the baiters that lure us in and make us lash out at them. I've been a victim of the baiters as well and my rep suffered for it... I speak for only myself, but Sho, Sasuke3759, LotU, Devilguy, Tousen, and myself at least have been dragged in that way...It's an injustice to the Uchihas that we try to end. You don't see "Sasuke is gay" threads being trashed. But LotU makes a thread about Naruto being gay and it's trashed within three seconds. I stand behind LotU and the rest of the Uchiha fans. It's not fair and we try to solve that problem. 

LotU keep doing what you're doing...We, the Uchiha fans, stand behind you. Lead us into a new age of the forums. Where people aren't afraid to be a fan of Sasuke or Itachi.  

EDIT: Sorry Tousen...Momentary lapse...LOL*


----------



## Tousenz (Feb 8, 2006)

What how am I not a uchiha fan. Adds himself to the fray*


----------



## Yakushi~Kabuto (Feb 8, 2006)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> You never should have banned jiraiya_sam or kabuto, either.


thanks ^^
banning LotU & Jiraiya sama was so pathetic
they ban the most aclive/lively users and they wonder why there are less and less life/posts in the avenue

back on topic
I call for KnK to reason everyone, please even if you must go against another staff decision, you know banning LotU from avenue was an abuse of power. Many large forums died from power abuse from kiddies mod. At this rate...


----------



## Nybarius (Feb 8, 2006)

Psht, that's BS, I go to the avenue.


----------



## Tousenz (Feb 8, 2006)

> Psht, that's BS, I go to the avenue.


 
But rarely, if ever post.


----------



## kapsi (Feb 8, 2006)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> You never should have banned jiraiya_sam or kabuto, either.


That's the point, people like them make me come back to these forums  



> I doubt that since i believe that kapsi is an Itachi fan aswell.


not as much as anti-sannin, lol


----------



## Chi (Feb 8, 2006)

Yakushi~Kabuto said:
			
		

> thanks ^^
> banning LotU & Jiraiya sama was so pathetic
> they ban the most aclive/lively users and they wonder why there are less and less life/posts in the avenue



You named only 2 

Anyway.. Because of such people, I now trying to stay away from library.. Believe me. I'm not the only one who is tired of witnessing countless flame wars and insults.

I was here since the beginning of the 2005 (I only registered and started posting in July) and till september there was only link to "Konoha Library" in my browser favourites...

I would better read less posts, but with "normal" content, than ignoring a lot with guys pushing their ideas like you..
Quality over quantity so to say...


----------



## kapsi (Feb 8, 2006)

This thread is so full of nazis


----------



## Yakushi~Kabuto (Feb 8, 2006)

yeah more and more nazis around... 
sad


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 8, 2006)

Tautou said:
			
		

> Just compare him to Kyubi Naruto: both are fanboys, but Kyubi Naruto is one in such a way that has no redeeming side-effects.


thats what i, and many other people see but apparently has escaped the notice of many including the moderators.

LotU is a fanboy, no doubt, but atleast he brings a familiarity and entertainment to the forum. KN (and others) has no right to make any such claims, he's a fanboy pure and simple.

The forum overall would be a less entertaining place with out Last of the Uchiha...if KN were gone, someone else (say 9tail hokage or someone) could EASILY replace him and none would bat an eyelash.

LotU > KN

and if LotU has to be banned so should the Anti-LotU FC (honestly, who else has an ANTI fanclub dedicated to them anyway?)


----------



## Keramachi (Feb 8, 2006)

I don't think you should be banned from Naruto Avenue. But all this shit about trying to prove a point? Show some class, man. Why are you trying to portray yourself as some lone warrior against the hordes of Asia? We all know there are plenty of people who agree with you. From what I can see in your sig, you're a total hypocrite. You viciously defend your right to be a Sasuke fanboy, but your sig reads "keeping Naruto fanboys off the streets." So write all the essays you want. In the end, the only thing that matters is the manga. Will you stop reading and invest your writing talent in fanfics if Naruto wins his next fight against Sasuke? The only, I repeat, _the only_ thing that will vindicate you is the manga. No well-supported essay, nor a high post count, nor any amount of reputation can take the place of Kishimoto.


----------



## DEATHwisher (Feb 8, 2006)

~RAGING BONER~ said:
			
		

> thats what i, and many other people see but apparently has escaped the notice of many including the moderators.
> 
> LotU is a fanboy, no doubt, but atleast he brings a familiarity and entertainment to the forum. KN (and others) has no right to make any such claims, he's a fanboy pure and simple.
> 
> ...




banned lotu = 0 = the new lotu = which is still 0

anit-fanclubs should not be banned, the anti fanclubs hates and make fun of made up characters while the lotu do the samething to people, he lasted quite a while untill he finally got so ignorent he just post the so called "pwning" posts like:
*
shut the fuck up cuz I just ripped all ur senses apart!
u just got ur ass pwned back to hell*


----------



## Tousenz (Feb 8, 2006)

*



shut the fuck up cuz I just ripped all ur senses apart!
u just got ur ass pwned back to hell

Click to expand...

* 
*You do know theres an ignore option for every last member. Theres no reason for anyone to see any members post that they dont want to see. I still have that crazy avatar dude ignored.*


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 8, 2006)

~RAGING BONER~ said:
			
		

> Tautou said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_ We totally agree, but I must say that it has *deliberately* escaped the notice of the "mods". This favoritism is eventually going to expedite the inevitable ? the migration of members to other forums._


----------



## Yakushi~Kabuto (Feb 8, 2006)

~RAGING BONER~ said:
			
		

> thats what i, and many other people see but apparently has escaped the notice of many including the moderators.
> 
> LotU is a fanboy, no doubt, but atleast he brings a familiarity and entertainment to the forum. KN (and others) has no right to make any such claims, he's a fanboy pure and simple.
> 
> ...


I agree
I just hope you don't put me in the likes of KN
I'm not as gross as him always screaming "how badass!! zfuxck1111"

favoritism among the mods is an acquired fact and it's so sad, I suffered a lot from it. the two times I got temp-banned by mods was because of KN


----------



## Shogun (Feb 8, 2006)

well, it is only natural that kabuto post's after orochimaru. sorry about that.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 8, 2006)

~RAGING BONER~ said:
			
		

> thats what i, and many other people see but apparently has escaped the notice of many including the moderators.
> 
> LotU is a fanboy, no doubt, but atleast he brings a familiarity and entertainment to the forum. KN (and others) has no right to make any such claims, he's a fanboy pure and simple.
> 
> ...



Not really, with LotU gone from the avenue we would have more enjoyable debates and debates that would actually mean much more then some guy coming in and derailing the thread with nonsense while flaming the forums members. He makes the forum look differently at Sasuke fans. I used to like Itachi until he said the stuff he said. 

Not really, the Anti-LotU fc stuff was done with early last year when Spectrum and the other mods stopped it while also saying they didnt want to hear anything else about it and from it. Yet LotU complains over and over and whines, crys and bitches about something that should have been done then. 

LotU can be easily replaced. I dont know about anyone else but I love reading Sho and even Crush!'s posts. Crush!'s posts are actually fun and exciting to read and he actually gives credit to characters where credit is due. LotU hasnt said anything even remsembling a compliment to characters that are usually paired against Sasuke.  

About me being replaced, funny. 9tail is more comparable to TO then to me (TO is a great guy too). The fact that you try to say "LotU>KN" proves your post doesnt show any sign of intellectual intelligence. 

No one is saying this about LotU because he likes Sasuke, Itachi and Orochimaru. I think Orochimaru is cool and I know Sasuke and Itachi are strong. However with the attitude and posting style that he forces his opinions down your throat along with him flaming characters and members on the forum should not be something to dismiss.


----------



## Yakushi~Kabuto (Feb 8, 2006)

LotU >>>>>> KN /period


----------



## Chi (Feb 8, 2006)

Yakushi~Kabuto said:
			
		

> I agree
> I'm not as gross as him always screaming "how badass!! zfuxck1111"



Hahahaa 
That's hilarious  Do you actually believe yourself??
Oh god, there wasn't a day without you praising Kabuto..


----------



## Shogun (Feb 8, 2006)

this really isn't much of a trail. Will LotU be reinstated or not based on the comments made here? probably not, right. This is more like saying who is on his side. Or not as the case may be for some (looks at Kyuubi Naruto).


----------



## Yakushi~Kabuto (Feb 8, 2006)

Chi said:
			
		

> Hahahaa
> That's hilarious  Do you actually believe yourself??
> Oh god, there wasn't a day without you praising Kabuto..


I praise him in a more elegant looking way


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 8, 2006)

Funny coming from a woman who was banned because of her flaming 

Ontopic, the mods did say that this was just a harmless poll. I guess they wanted opinions and they wont be swayed by whatever is posted. No one knows.


----------



## Shiron (Feb 8, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Funny coming from a woman who was banned because of her flaming


Predicts post being called flame bait in 3.. 2.. 1..
Anyways, it really is annoying that we have two topics on this. Shouldn't one of them be locked? :S


----------



## Chi (Feb 8, 2006)

Yes.. KN isn't LotU

Yes they are both fanboys. But at least i never saw KN insulting other charecters.
That's actually is the main difference.. 
While KN spends his time praising his favourite charecter (which is understandable), LotU spends his time insulting Naruto.
It just seems, that LotU is motivated by hate..

KN can get annoying at most. I never actually saw him insulting someone (well.. It maybe happened few times though).
He's completely different from LotU...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 8, 2006)

2 threads?

Well it depends how you look at it. Do you mean the thread in the avenue? Idk, I guess it was there to attract viewers. People are still voting though so its atleast fun for them.


----------



## Yakushi~Kabuto (Feb 8, 2006)

> While KN spends his time praising his favourite charecter (which is understandable), LotU spends his time insulting Naruto.
> It just seems, that LotU is motivated by hate..



KN opened "the official how bad kabuto was PWNed" which certainly isn't insulting & bashing a character he doesn't like. He certainly isn't motivated by hatred.
The word he uses the most often "badass" is so gross and ridiculously idiot. 
It certainly hurts me a lot more than LotU funny & interesting posts.


----------



## Cytokinesis (Feb 8, 2006)

Chi said:
			
		

> Yes.. KN isn't LotU
> 
> Yes they are both fanboys. But at least i never saw KN insulting other charecters.
> That's actually is the main difference..
> ...



Your right!  Lotu spends his time insulting Naruto, a fictionary person, while KN spends his time insulting REAL people!

What a breakthrough!  

I would rather have my favorite character insulted then be insulted by an anonamous random person on the internet who in no way knows who I am or what I am like besides the words I post.  At least the Lotu it's his opinion on a character we all know.  While in the other case its just a statement based on (mostly) irrelevant information, ignorance, and a generally bad attitude that prompts the person to insult another, to say make himself/herself feel stronger/better then they are in real life (Or they could just generally mean).


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 8, 2006)

Yeah I opened up a thread titled "(292) How bad was Kabuto pwned?" or something like that. Then the mods merged with with another Kabuto pwned thread. Kabuto was pwned in 292. I mean really, whats wrong with that? 

Y~K you can keep carrying a grudge with me as long as you want but if you want the truth then here it goes. I dont like you, your an obssessed fangirl that is stuck on Kabuto and you stalk me and Sho. I dont want you talking to me, being around me, ect. No this isnt a flame, im just saying what I think.

I rarely ever flame people at all or even Naruto characters. LotU does both. Wheres the difference in this? I mean really, show me where I come into a thread, derail it by flaming and then insult someone in it in that matter. Its just not there.


----------



## Shiron (Feb 8, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> 2 threads?
> 
> Well it depends how you look at it. Do you mean the thread in the avenue? Idk, I guess it was there to attract viewers. People are still voting though so its atleast fun for them.


 Yes, that's the one I was talking about. So, IMO, this one should be moved to the HoU and the other one should be closed. It's just annoying to have two threads on this topic, when that isn't necessary at all.


----------



## Anthriel (Feb 8, 2006)

Chi said:
			
		

> Yes.. KN isn't LotU
> 
> Yes they are both fanboys. But at least i never saw KN insulting other charecters.
> That's actually is the main difference..
> ...


I very much agree.

KN did post flamebait a couple of times and he is definately biased.
But he never destroyed whole threads. And unlike LotU, it's quite possible to argue with him. With LotU, he will just tell you Itachi and Sasuke are better than everyone else, no matter the conditions. KN will merely defend Naruto whenever it is halfway reasonable. There are lot of worse Naruto fanboys out there, they just don't post as often.

LotU single-handedly managed to drive the reputation of the characters he "defends" into the ground. No one else has accomplished something like that yet. (Though Yakushi Kabuto is certainly trying)

I acknowledge LotU's amusement and legend factor, but he really doesn't belong into a forum. Unless it's a flamewar forum, of course.


----------



## ZE (Feb 8, 2006)

Yakushi~Kabuto said:
			
		

> KN opened "the official how bad kabuto was PWNed" which certainly isn't insulting & bashing a character he doesn't like. He certainly isn't motivated by hatred.
> The word he uses the most often "badass" is so gross and ridiculously idiot.
> It certainly hurts me a lot more than LotU funny & interesting posts.



He made that thread for the good of the community. So we can laugh of kabuto?s face.


----------



## Chi (Feb 8, 2006)

Yakushi~Kabuto said:
			
		

> KN opened "the official how bad kabuto was PWNed" which certainly isn't insulting & bashing a character he doesn't like. He certainly isn't motivated by hatred.
> The word he uses the most often "badass" is so gross and ridiculously idiot.
> It certainly hurts me a lot more than LotU funny & interesting posts.



Oh come on.. Even I would open such thread after your annoying praises..

In fact.. KN has some facts at least to support his opinion. You just pull things out of your ass. 
And i didn't saw him puting his ideas in every thread..
Don't act so innocent.. 
In fact.. i think you are much more worse fanboy than LotU just because of your ignorance and annoying attitude..


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 8, 2006)

Meijin no Kori said:
			
		

> Yes, that's the one I was talking about. So, IMO, this one should be moved to the HoU and the other one should be closed. It's just annoying to have two threads on this topic, when that isn't necessary at all.



Yeah I agree or maybe just put a link from there to here (or viseversa). I think its up to the Avenue people to decide what should happen. Maybe it is best if they just move it there.


----------



## Yakushi~Kabuto (Feb 8, 2006)

Cytokinesis said:
			
		

> Your right!  Lotu spends his time insulting Naruto, a fictionary person, while KN spends his time insulting REAL people!
> 
> What a breakthrough!
> 
> I would rather have my favorite character insulted then be insulted by an anonamous random person on the internet who in no way knows who I am or what I am like besides the words I post.  At least the Lotu it's his opinion on a character we all know.  While in the other case its just a statement based on (mostly) irrelevant information, ignorance, and a generally bad attitude that prompts the person to insult another, to say make himself/herself feel stronger/better then they are in real life (Or they could just generally mean).


yes KN is insulting people a lot actually.
He offended me a lot like in the above post.
I don't understand why the mods wrath strikes only pleasant members like LotU and spares real sc*** like KN. This is so sad


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 8, 2006)

Yakushi~Kabuto said:
			
		

> yes KN is insulting people a lot actually.
> He offended me a lot like in the above post.
> I don't understand why the mods wrath strikes only pleasant members like LotU and spares real sc*** like KN. This is so sad





			
				Me said:
			
		

> Y~K you can keep carrying a grudge with me as long as you want but if you want the truth then here it goes. I dont like you, your an obssessed fangirl that is stuck on Kabuto and you stalk me and Sho. I dont want you talking to me, being around me, ect. No this isnt a flame, im just saying what I think.



I wasnt insulting you, everything I said was true. Sho even said you were stalking him with neg reps and comments in threads. Also given the amount of threads and attention that youve given me I can clearly see that you are doing the same to me or similar to it. 

I dont see how I was insulting you if everything I said was true.


----------



## Chi (Feb 8, 2006)

I think it can't be just moved to the HoU section.
LotU is banned there and this thread is all about him, so it will be kinda nonsense...


----------



## Yakushi~Kabuto (Feb 8, 2006)

lol this is so ridiculous, why would anyone stalk someone like KN? I really can't see that happening.

Sho is 1000 times more interesting and polite than KN. Have mercy for Sho  and don't even try to compare Sho and KN please....


*This thread moved to HoU!!! Brillant!!! so that LotU can't see you bashing him?*


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 8, 2006)

Yeah Chi, I just thought about that. I guess it stays here then. I just hope that the threads get merged and a link is put in place of the avenue one. 

Y~K going by your opinion of Sho then I guess what I said was right. Also stop making threads about me and leave me alone. I want nothing to do with you. At all. Let me my mind own business and continue to do what you do when your not talking, thinking or making threads about me. Let me live my life. Thank you.


----------



## Chi (Feb 8, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Y~K going by your opinion of Sho then I guess what I said was right. Also stop making threads about me and leave me alone. I want nothing to do with you. At all. Let me my mind own business and continue to do what you do when your not talking, thinking or making threads about me. Let me live my life. Thank you.



Silly.. It's called *LOVE*


----------



## Shiron (Feb 8, 2006)

Yakushi~Kabuto said:
			
		

> *This thread moved to HoU!!! Brillant!!! so that LotU can't see you bashing him?*


Sorry, didn't think about that. >_< But then, the one in HoU should be closed, with the first post only having a link to this thread. Then again, maybe that would work better as an announcemet on NA.


----------



## ZE (Feb 8, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Yeah Chi, I just thought about that. I guess it stays here then. I just hope that the threads get merged and a link is put in place of the avenue one.
> 
> Y~K going by your opinion of Sho then I guess what I said was right. Also stop making threads about me and leave me alone. I want nothing to do with you. At all. Let me my mind own business and continue to do what you do when your not talking, thinking or making threads about me. Let me live my life. Thank you.



Do you have any proof that he/she is a girl al least?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 8, 2006)

Look in her profile


----------



## Wrath (Feb 8, 2006)

> KN opened "the official how bad kabuto was PWNed" which certainly isn't insulting & bashing a character he doesn't like. He certainly isn't motivated by hatred.
> The word he uses the most often "badass" is so gross and ridiculously idiot.
> It certainly hurts me a lot more than LotU funny & interesting posts.


You don't seem to grasp the rather large difference here.

KN posted that thread? Sure. But it wasn't an attack on Kabuto, it was a celebration of Naruto. It's the difference between saying "OMG Naruto pwned Kabuto, he rocks!" and saying "OMG Kabuto got pwned, he sucks!"

We all know KN loves Naruto. Should be obvious. So for him to be excited about 292 only proves that he respects Kabuto's strength, because it's not like anyone would be excited if Orochimaru beat Konohamaru.

So just because your favourite character lost a fight, don't project an attitude on someone when it doesn't exist.


----------



## kupah (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm with you LotU


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Feb 8, 2006)

Chi said:
			
		

> Yes.. KN isn't LotU
> 
> Yes they are both fanboys. But at least i never saw KN insulting other charecters.



You must be new, check out his threads/posts.



> That's actually is the main difference..




false



> While KN spends his time praising his favourite charecter (which is understandable), LotU spends his time insulting Naruto.
> It just seems, that LotU is motivated by hate..



Nope, you don't get me at all.

I degrade when they degrade.

Look at the threads and look at their comment, and finally, look at my comments.



> KN can get annoying at most. I never actually saw him insulting someone (well.. It maybe happened few times though).
> He's completely different from LotU...



Few?

You are obviously new.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 8, 2006)

Well well well...

You said Sasuke was smarter then Shikamaru. Now that is going far beyond the line that shouldnt have been crossed in the first place. 

Actually, Id like you to check my posts for this and my threads since you seem to think I do the same things you do. 

Really, dont compare me to you or try to. Anyone can see I dont flame characters like you do. Check my threads, go ahead. I want to say that using my name over and over is just a sad attempt on your part. Really, dont compare me to you at all. I dont know whether you see me as a threat to you, you find me intimidating (or others that dont like me) and frankly I dont care. I do care about if you say false facts so until you have some proof, I think thats all that needs to be said on my part. 

*Sigh*

Anyway, this trial isnt even about me. A lawyer is in court.......ehhh, no comment. Really, I just want to know this. Do you actually see yourself as the person you percieve in your posts? Do you know your really distorting whats going on?


----------



## ZE (Feb 8, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Well well well...
> 
> You said Sasuke was smarter then Shikamaru. Now that is going far beyond the line that shouldnt have been crossed in the first place.
> 
> ...




In the end he knows that yondaime is stronger than itachi, and that shika is smarter than sasuke, but he is too proud to admit that, and he is just defending characters, just like you are proud and do not admit that sasuke defeated naruto in their last encounter (I don?t know, maybe lol)


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Feb 8, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto, you were just as bad towards Kabuto as LotU is towards Naruto. Not only did you start a 'pwning thread', but when people like myself, Yakushi, Itadakimasu, and code posted with differing opinions, you compained that we were taking 'your thread'(its actually the communities, not yours) off topic(when we were merely debating your claims), and started threatening mod intervention.

Also, did you not say Sasuke can't stand up to Naruto, despite manga evidence otherwise? You might not be as bad as Shishou posting 'Sasgay' every post, but you still have no right to claim that you don't character bash.

You're the pot, and LotU is the kettle. M'kay?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 8, 2006)

the difference  between LotU and KN is the manner in which they conduct themselves.
LotU will call you and Naruto a ratbastard to your face and will welcome any reprisal you have to offer.
KN on the other hand will smile when you challenge his beliefs, politely insult you in some way and then sic the mods on your ass. He's the kind of guy who while smiling and shaking your hand, puts the knife in your back.

LotU is indeed evil and a BAMF, but KN is the sneaky evil, the poison that takes a while before it destroys you and will never admit to it. I know the type well enough to recognize his style.
KN = Satan


----------



## Bloody_Shikamaru (Feb 8, 2006)

Lawyer of the Uchihas said:
			
		

> You must be new, check out his threads/posts.
> .



Being an old member..who doesn't post much but who is always camping around here and reading..I am here to comfirm the fact that LotU was in fact the one getting abused by others. He may have short temper..but I understand that because he always was the scapegoat.....I feel sorry for the new members who weren't there to witness the facts.

By the way KN.. I think you get too defensive at times...and sometimes tends to get harsh with the ones who doesn't agree with you. Especially when it involves Naruto. Don't ask me to show you some proof....It's too troublesome to do.

Anyways...I want Last of the Uchiha to stay !!


----------



## Tousenz (Feb 8, 2006)

> enough to recognize his style.
> KN = Satan


'

I thought Kyuubi naruto was a fox.


----------



## Rin <3 (Feb 8, 2006)

Yakushi~Kabuto said:
			
		

> I didn't neg rep you, why not asking mod before jumping to false conclusions?
> but i can see you neg repped me lol now that's brillant


Dude I didnt negged you

and sorry if I'm mistaken, it did mention the name Kabuto on the rep D:


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 8, 2006)

~RAGING BONER~ said:
			
		

> KN on the other hand will smile when you challenge his beliefs, politely insult you in some way and then sic the mods on your ass. He's the kind of guy who while smiling and shaking your hand, puts the knife in your back.
> 
> LotU is indeed evil and a BAMF, but KN is the sneaky evil, the poison that takes a while before it destroys you and will never admit to it. I know the type well enough to recognize his style.



_I find myself agreeing with you a lot today. It is exactly as you said. The only thing we disagree on is that KN=Satan. It should've been KN=coward, because those are the ways of a coward._


----------



## ZE (Feb 8, 2006)

~RAGING BONER~ said:
			
		

> KN = Satan



You are saying KN is a good guy. Satan is a good guy.


----------



## Tousenz (Feb 8, 2006)

This is the best trial ever. Dont we get intermission?


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Feb 8, 2006)

Why am I not surprised this thread lost all credibility so soon?


----------



## Wrath (Feb 8, 2006)

> By the way KN.. I think you get too defensive at times.


Based on the starting posts of this thread, can you blame him?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 8, 2006)

Tousen said:
			
		

> '
> 
> I thought Kyuubi naruto was a fox.


more like a snake...


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Feb 8, 2006)

omsatfilhodaputa said:
			
		

> In the end he knows that yondaime is stronger than itachi, and that shika is smarter than sasuke, but he is too proud to admit that, and he is just defending characters, just like you are proud and do not admit that sasuke defeated naruto in their last encounter (I don?t know, maybe lol)




Its that what KN wrote?

I can't tell, since i have him on my ignore list for a long time already.

My Sasuke comment on intelligence was me saying that, DUE TO WHAT THE MANGA SHOWN (Uchiha flashbacks), Sasuke was number one in everything, even tactics, as the mnaga prove.

The Itachi > Yondaime, i stand by it.

There is no evidence that Yondaime is superior to Itachi, while there is evidence that Yondaime was either inferior to Oro or Equal,and that's a sarutobi that didn't take into consideration Oro's age and Edo Tensei.

All of this is back up by the manga.

At least i look at facts and accept people being stronger than Itachi

As i have said, and admited countless of times, that

Prime Sarutobi > Itachi

Danzou > Itachi

Itachi >=Sakumo

Itachi > Oro >= Yondaime

The manga has clearly stated that Prime Sarutobi, as the strongest Hokage ever, and the God of the Shinobi, NOT YONDAIME

The Yondaime Fanboys, which are the same as Naruto/jiraiya/anti Uchihas Fanboys, say that Yondaime > anyone.



I look at facts/hints shown in the manga NOT ANIME.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 8, 2006)

~RAGING BONER~ said:
			
		

> more like a snake...



_Hey now, don't be insulting the snake._


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 8, 2006)

Yakushi~Kabuto said:
			
		

> thanks ^^
> banning LotU & *Jiraiya sama* was so pathetic
> they ban the most aclive/lively users and they wonder why there are less and less life/posts in the avenue



Really, don't talk about yourself in the third person. It's weird.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 8, 2006)

omsatfilhodaputa said:
			
		

> In the end he knows that yondaime is stronger than itachi, and that shika is smarter than sasuke, but he is too proud to admit that, and he is just defending characters, just like you are proud and do not admit that sasuke defeated naruto in their last encounter (I don?t know, maybe lol)



Wtf  



			
				Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> *
> Best friend against best friend ended with Sasuke standing and Naruto down*. Not wanting to do what Itachi said, Sasuke leaves and enters Orochimaru's castle yearning for the power to defeat his brother.



Ive said constanly that Sasuke beat Naruto. :S



> Kyuubi Naruto, you were just as bad towards Kabuto as LotU is towards Naruto. Not only did you start a 'pwning thread', but when people like myself, Yakushi, Itadakimasu, and code posted with differing opinions, you compained that we were taking 'your thread'(its actually the communities, not yours) off topic(when we were merely debating your claims), and started threatening mod intervention.
> *
> Also, did you not say Sasuke can't stand up to Naruto, despite manga evidence otherwise? *You might not be as bad as Shishou posting 'Sasgay' every post, but you still have no right to claim that you don't character bash.
> 
> You're the pot, and LotU is the kettle. M'kay?



We were talking post-timeskip and I said that Sasuke could not stand up to Naruto with what he had. That point is still in play to this moment. So far Sasuke cant stand up to Naruto until he gets something else like a powerup. So far my point hasnt been broken and theres no evidence against it. 

And you did destroy the thread. Many many members even commented on it. Unless we were wrong (which we werent) the thread was about what Naruto did to Kabuto in that chapter. Now, as of that chapter, Kabuto was pwned. He didnt get up, he was down. In 292 Kabuto was pwned. All in all, my point was right again. Even the topic title said 292 on it. You make it seem like you all didnt do anything wrong at all. Which you did, you completely ignored our points. We were merely saying Kabuto was pwned in 292. He was knocked easily and he was owned easily. He didnt get up. Where is the evidence against Kabuto not getting pwned in 292? 

Again, I still go by what I said earlier. How is it bashing Kabuto if that is exactly what happened in the chapter? 

Boner, we still have some replies that you need to answer around a page-few pages back. I havent told any mods about anything like this at all. The only time I remember was when I asked a mod about UC#1. Orochimaru, the same for you. You still havent responded to my other post. I dont know if youve missed it or not but calling someone a coward when you havent even responded to my last post and you go on and post something is being a hypocrite. The irony in that huh? 

I just dont see whats wrong with it. Its like this.

If LotU isnt banned from the avenue or at all = The rules will be broken

If he is banned = The rules will stay intact

The rules state that after a ban that long if he does it again (he has) he should be permanelty banned. Whether its that hard to understand or not to understand, I dont know, I got it easily. He was warned, he kept going. There should be a penalty. Is there a way to stop everything he is doing/has done? He has been given warnings, yes we know this. Should we break the rules just because of one guy when others have been punished for what they have done?


----------



## Bloody_Shikamaru (Feb 8, 2006)

Wrath said:
			
		

> Based on the starting posts of this thread, can you blame him?



I am not only talking about this thread in particular...And I was just pointing a little thought I had on him. Well anyway, we'll leave it like this, since I am not willing to prove my points..and they are unneccessary to this thread..since it concern Lotu.


----------



## Wrath (Feb 8, 2006)

~RAGING BONER~ said:
			
		

> the difference  between LotU and KN is the manner in which they conduct themselves.
> LotU will call you and Naruto a ratbastard to your face and will welcome any reprisal you have to offer.
> KN on the other hand will smile when you challenge his beliefs, politely insult you in some way and then sic the mods on your ass. He's the kind of guy who while smiling and shaking your hand, puts the knife in your back.
> 
> ...


Look, I know KN, and the last word I'd use to describe him is sneaky. In our friendship, the sneaky one is definitely me. So this is just ridiculous. As is the implication that he has influence over the mods.



> Really, don't talk about yourself in the third person. It's weird.


Especially since we've all known since day one.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Feb 8, 2006)

ooh some double accounts are being exposed onced again.

damn when am i going to get my dub account.


----------



## Bloody_Shikamaru (Feb 8, 2006)

Negative-Ion said:
			
		

> ooh some double accounts are being exposed onced again.
> 
> damn when am i going to get my dub account.


I sure hope you're not talking about me man.

(Off topic)...By the way, how do we turn off the reputation gauge...I don't want this crap.


----------



## Tousenz (Feb 8, 2006)

everyone knew Yk was sichibi and jiraiyasama though <.<ll


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Feb 8, 2006)

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Kyuubi Naruto, you were just as bad towards Kabuto as LotU is towards Naruto. Not only did you start a 'pwning thread', but when people like myself, Yakushi, Itadakimasu, and code posted with differing opinions, you compained that we were taking 'your thread'(its actually the communities, not yours) off topic(when we were merely debating your claims), and started threatening mod intervention.
> 
> ...



Your the fanboy, and Kabuto is the fanlord. M'kay? >_> Need I explain why?


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Feb 8, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> We were talking post-timeskip and I said that Sasuke could not stand up to Naruto with what he had. That point is still in play to this moment. So far Sasuke cant stand up to Naruto until he gets something else like a powerup. So far my point hasnt been broken and theres no evidence against it.


Aside from you know, Orochimaru saying Sasuke is much stronger. This is a shounen fighting series, when statements like that are made(Itachi>Orochimaru, Jiraiya>Itachi and Kisame, Orochimaru>Jiraiya, etc) they're true. If you continue claiming Sasuke is weaker, then that is fanboyism(and I rank Naruto as one of my favorites and Sasuke as my least favorite, but I can see Sasuke>Naruto for now.


> And you did destroy the thread. Many many members even commented on it.


Darn me destroying the thread by politely disagreeing with you guys and rebuking your points, while you guys were all "lol, Kabuto got pwnzored. Shut up stupid idiot retard fanboys who are gay little idiots lol!".

Clearly I destroyed that thread. 


> Unless we were wrong (which we werent) the thread was about what Naruto did to Kabuto in that chapter. Now, as of that chapter, Kabuto was pwned. He didnt get up, he was down. In 292 Kabuto was pwned. All in all, my point was right again. Even the topic title said 292 on it. You make it seem like you all didnt do anything wrong at all. Which you did, you completely ignored our points. We were merely saying Kabuto was pwned in 292. He was knocked easily and he was owned easily. He didnt get up. Where is the evidence against Kabuto not getting pwned in 292?


The fact that he wasnt owned.

You're only owned if you stay down. There was no evidence that Kabuto was staying down because the last thing we saw was him smirking, and then the focus changed.

Whatever, this is old news. Myself and the others were proven right, you guys were wrong, its all history now.


> Again, I still go by what I said earlier. How is it bashing Kabuto if that is exactly what happened in the chapter?


It was flamebaiting. Every time a Kabuto fan defended him and pointed out that he was only knocked back, not pwned, you and your posse responded with your little "Shut up Kabutards, he's pwned lol, u guys are pwned!" retorts.

It was a thread ment to lure me and Yakushi into a flame war. You can deny it all you want, that's what you were trying to do. I know you're going to continue denying it, but everyone knows that was your goal.


----------



## ZE (Feb 8, 2006)

Lawyer of the Uchihas said:
			
		

> Its that what KN wrote?
> 
> I can't tell, since i have him on my ignore list for a long time already.
> 
> ...



You do realize that not all yondaime fanboys are anti-uchihas, I?m a yondaime fanboy myself, and one of my favorite?s episodes in the anime is the sasuke flashback when itachi shows for the first time his mangenku sharingan, and I like itachi a little, did you notice that itachi attitude is a bit like yondaime, serious and professional? 

And do you know why yondaime>everyone? Its because kishi created yondaime with the purpose of putting limits of what one ninja can reach, yondaime is the top, to kishi yondaime is the strongest. 
But this is not the place and the time to argue about that.




			
				Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Best friend against best friend ended with Sasuke standing and Naruto down.



Lol, Sorry for that, maybe you are not so tard like some say.


----------



## Anko-san (Feb 8, 2006)

I still remember how LotU's posts made me smile back in the day. 

INNOCENT I SAY!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 8, 2006)

Lawyer of the Uchihas said:
			
		

> Its that what KN wrote?
> 
> I can't tell, since i have him on my ignore list for a long time already.








			
				LotU's comment to a thread I created said:
			
		

> lol, he forgot a lot of shit and made up a lot of shit.
> 
> All Uchihas were considered geniuses, elite, and superior.
> 
> Not to mention that they were the strongest, feared and greatest clan of all.



Heart of Sand

Ehh, alot of skeletons are coming out of the closet today. 

Omsatfilhodaputa its fine. Stereotypes I guess. 



			
				Hinata's Fan said:
			
		

> Aside from you know, Orochimaru saying Sasuke is much stronger. This is a shounen fighting series, when statements like that are made(Itachi>Orochimaru, Jiraiya>Itachi and Kisame, Orochimaru>Jiraiya, etc) they're true. If you continue claiming Sasuke is weaker, then that is fanboyism(and I rank Naruto as one of my favorites and Sasuke as my least favorite, but I can see Sasuke>Naruto for now.
> 
> Darn me destroying the thread by politely disagreeing with you guys and rebuking your points, while you guys were all "lol, Kabuto got pwnzored. Shut up stupid idiot retard fanboys who are gay little idiots lol!".
> 
> ...



Ehhh, you also see Kabuto as the final villain. 

You are missing the point. In 292, Kabuto was owned. In 293 Kabuto got up. However in 292, he was clearly owned. You cant dispute this. The guy got up when Naruto and Oro was away. He was owned in 292 but he got up 293. I think its more of a miscommunications problem on your part. 

It wasnt flamebaiting. At all. You think it was because the people might have hurt your feeligns but it wasnt flamebaiting. Yes Kabuto was owned in 292. He was pwned. My posts didnt even say that or had that feel to it. I just responded since you guys didnt have anything to counter to it. 

No offense but when I think of you I dont think of Kabuto. I think of Hinata and Neji. I completely forget about you and when I made that thread, I just had to make that thread. Not to put down you or her, just to make it. What do you expect? Im a Naruto fanboy. I loved when Naruto sent Kabuto flying to the forest. Not only that but I wanted to make the thread because it was one of the chapter's highlights for me and it was better if I made it and posted it before anyone else did since I liked it so much. Honestly, I could care less what you 2 thought about Kabuto since I thought it showed Naruto's show of power and thats what it was aiming to do. 

You think I care about what you do on the forum but I dont want to sound mean (but I know it is going to sound mean) but I dont care. I just dont care what you do here. No offense again.


----------



## Michaelth (Feb 8, 2006)

one question, how long did it take u to write that..


----------



## tmmyc (Feb 8, 2006)

Minus his extremities, I find myself agreeing with the point that *~BONER~* is trying to get across. The difference between LotU and KN is that one revels in his NF attitude while the other plays innocent. To ban one should constitute the ban of the other, and I do not think either has done enough for a permanenet ban (from the Avenue).


----------



## Mibu Clan (Feb 8, 2006)

Alright, I want to ask!?

How many times have people made fun of LotU in a thread!? How mant times do multiple people make fun of him throughout threads!?

How many fucking times was he surrounded, negrepped and insulted in a thread!? And who was banned, LotU because he responded to *Insults!!*

As was said, when people said Sasuke was gay... Thread goes on, people laugh... Mods ignore.

When LotU made a Naruto is gay, or Jiraiya, threads were trased, people insulted him and he negrepped by many lots "_Dont provoke members like that, heres your warning_"... Something along those lines...

Infact, LotU provided more proof that Nartuto was gayer than Sasuke... But thats considered insulting a character, but of course Sasuke being taken to account its another story!!

Hypocrites!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 8, 2006)

tmmyc said:
			
		

> Minus his extremities, I find myself agreeing with the point that *~BONER~* is trying to get across. The difference between LotU and KN is that one revels in his NF attitude while the other plays innocent. To ban one should constitute the ban of the other, and I do not think either has done enough for a permanenet ban (from the Avenue).



Maybe if you gave my personality, NF posting style and attitude 180. 

Besides the fact that LotU was banned for a month, got a new account, flames characters and others constantly while I dont do that and I contribute (he doesnt do that), the fact that I like Naruto and he doesnt, I dont complain to mods and as you see he does, and also his constant use of Narutard then I guess we would be alike. Like above, thats a 180 degree turn. 

I havent even come close to being banned like LotU has. Not because im a Naruto fan, because I havent done anything close like that. All in all, after the incident with the predictions thread the mods dont like me and they even said I dont do that so saying I complain to mods (when LotU is complaining) is just an assumption. If I was even close to being banned then the mods would have done it by now as some of them hate me but I havent even come close. 

Gooba was right. 


If we go by the rules and the rule system then I should atleast get a warning for what you claim that ive done (if you can find anything that if even called flaming that deserves a warning). In his case then he should be banned, the rules say he should be banned since he was banned for a month and the next step is permanently banning him (from said area).


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Feb 8, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Ehhh, you also see Kabuto as the final villain.


And I've stated why several times.


> You are missing the point. In 292, Kabuto was owned. In 293 Kabuto got up. However in 292, he was clearly owned. You cant dispute this. The guy got up when Naruto and Oro was away. He was owned in 292 but he got up 293. I think its more of a miscommunications problem on your part.


You got pretty rude whenever we dared to say Kabuto wasn't owned. He wasn't, by the way. If your owned, you don't get back up, period.

Granted you weren't quite as bad as some of your posse, but not being as much of a jerk towards people as ssj3 Goku isn't exactly an accomplishment. That thread was a flame war waiting to happen, and your comments were clearly in the wrong, because Kabuto wasn't pwned.


> It wasnt flamebaiting. At all. You think it was because the people might have hurt your feeligns but it wasnt flamebaiting. Yes Kabuto was owned in 292. He was pwned. My posts didnt even say that or had that feel to it. I just responded since you guys didnt have anything to counter to it.


You got extremely anatogonistic about us daring to post with different opinions.
Heart of Sand


> No offense but when I think of you I dont think of Kabuto. I think of Hinata and Neji. I completely forget about you and when I made that thread, I just had to make that thread. Not to put down you or her, just to make it. What do you expect? Im a Naruto fanboy. I loved when Naruto sent Kabuto flying to the forest. Not only that but I wanted to make the thread because it was one of the chapter's highlights for me and it was better if I made it and posted it before anyone else did since I liked it so much. Honestly, I could care less what you 2 thought about Kabuto since I thought it showed Naruto's show of power and thats what it was aiming to do.


You talked on the thread about how 'you 2' made you dislike Kabuto, which I assume was me and Yakushi(can't think of who else). Unless that was directed at someone other then me. Regardless, it was clearly made with the intention of flamebaiting, you can deny it, but its true.

Heart of Sand
That post was a direct response to a post I made, as well. So, I'm not sure what you're saying, here.


> You think I care about what you do on the forum but I dont want to sound mean (but I know it is going to sound mean) but I dont care. I just dont care what you do here. No offense again.


Evidently me and Yakushi made you hate Kabuto, unless you were talking to some other rabid Kabutard with that post of yours.


----------



## Mibu Clan (Feb 8, 2006)

> And do you know why yondaime>everyone? Its because kishi created yondaime with the purpose of putting limits of what one ninja can reach, yondaime is the top, to kishi yondaime is the strongest.



Itachi was also made as the "top" for Sasuke, and storywise, because of this and Naruto and Sasuke being rivals, then by defenition Itachi= Yondaime. 



> Besides the fact that LotU was banned for a month, got a new account, flames characters and others constantly while I dont do that and I contribute (he doesnt do that), *the fact that I like Naruto and he doesnt*, I dont complain to mods and as you see he does, and also his constant use of Narutard then I guess we would be alike. Like above, thats a 180 degree turn.


So now not liking Naruto is reason for Ban!?


----------



## tmmyc (Feb 8, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Maybe if you gave my personality, NF posting style and attitude 180.
> 
> Besides the fact that LotU was banned for a month, got a new account, flames characters and others constantly while I dont do that and I contribute (he doesnt do that), the fact that I like Naruto and he doesnt, I dont complain to mods and as you see he does, and also his constant use of Narutard then I guess we would be alike. Like above, thats a 180 degree turn.
> 
> ...


Hence the "plays innocent". You have done your fill of flaming (mostly counter-flaming towards LotU). I for one have seen you piss off Vash and would not be surprised to see you banned by him if he gave a crap about the Avenue.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 8, 2006)

Hinata's Fan said:
			
		

> And I've stated why several times.
> 
> You got pretty rude whenever we dared to say Kabuto wasn't owned. He wasn't, by the way. If your owned, you don't get back up, period.
> 
> ...



Kabuto is not Aizen.....

The thread was not a flamebait. You can say I knew it was going to happen all you want but I really didnt. It was supposed to be a fun thread until you 3 went in there and did what you were doing. Now is this my fault you had to post in there? No it wasnt. It was your fault for posting in there. If Sasuke pwned Naruto I would say "Naruto was pwned by Sasuke". It sounds like your mixing up "Naruto knocked out Kabuto" with "Naruto pwned Kabuto". My point still rests. Do you think I would make the thread if Naruto owned Konohamaru? No I wouldnt at all. Kabuto is a strong person and Naruto doing what he did with just his chakra showed his strenth. Naruto strenth thread=Kyuubi Naruto im there. 

Did Kabuto get back up in 292? Yes or no. That is the answer to the Kabuto owning question. He didnt get back up in 292, he got back up in 293. Was he owned? Yes or no. Its just a yes or no. Its not flambaiting at all. If you didnt like the thread then dont like the thread. I will deny it and say its not flamebaiting all I want because I know it wasnt made out to be that way. Tell me this, what would have happened if you 3 didnt come to that thread? 

Everyone in that thread besides you 3 were having fun. If you come in and disagree and then constantly say we were wrong and thats not what happened when Kabuto did not get up in a "292" thread then somethings wrong here. 

Again, everyone was having fun until you 3 came in there. I dont see whats wrong with us having fun.


----------



## zizou (Feb 8, 2006)

I knew it! 

The thread is now about the absurd theory of kabuto and who is the stronger, itachi, jiraya, oro, etc...


----------



## Bloody_Shikamaru (Feb 8, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Besides the fact that LotU was banned for a month, got a new account, flames characters and others constantly while I dont do that and I contribute (he doesnt do that), the fact that I like Naruto and he doesnt, I dont complain to mods and as you see he does, and also his constant use of Narutard then I guess we would be alike. Like above, thats a 180 degree turn.


The same can be said about your use of Kabutards..


----------



## Duality (Feb 8, 2006)

Finished reading first post.Result by me: 
*Innocent of all charges; restore access.*



			
				Orochimaru said:
			
		

> LOTU .. I agree with you on two things;
> 
> 1) Sasuke > Itachi > Anyone/Anything
> 
> 2) If Kyuubi Naruto is allowed on the Naruto avenue, then so should you. If you were banned from the Naruto Avenue, then so should he.


I believe the same!Two sides of the same coin in their character liking and disliking and passion they defend them. Who is right or wrong is up to
everyone's judgement though.

Fact is well...even the ppl who hate him for their own reasons clearly see that its awesome that he makes things amusing and interesting.


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Feb 8, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Kabuto is not Aizen.....


Kabuto predates Aizen.

And Captain Kuro predates both of them.


> The thread was not a flamebait. You can say I knew it was going to happen all you want but I really didnt. It was supposed to be a fun thread until you 3 went in there and did what you were doing. Now is this my fault you had to post in there? No it wasnt. It was your fault for posting in there. If Sasuke pwned Naruto I would say "Naruto was pwned by Sasuke". It sounds like your mixing up "Naruto knocked out Kabuto" with "Naruto pwned Kabuto". My point still rests. Do you think I would make the thread if Naruto owned Konohamaru? No I wouldnt at all. Kabuto is a strong person and Naruto doing what he did with just his chakra showed his strenth. Naruto strenth thread=Kyuubi Naruto im there.
> 
> Did Kabuto get back up in 292? Yes or no. That is the answer to the Kabuto owning question. He didnt get back up in 292, he got back up in 293. Was he owned? Yes or no. Its just a yes or no. Its not flambaiting at all. If you didnt like the thread then dont like the thread. I will deny it and say its not flamebaiting all I want because I know it wasnt made out to be that way. Tell me this, what would have happened if you 3 didnt come to that thread?
> 
> ...


Having fun at the expense of another character is wrong. Its character bashing, and its highly frowned upon in most places. If you wanted to state in a constructive manner, fine. But you made a 'lol, Kabuto got pwned' thread, where you bashed him.

You were certainly not the worst person in that thread, but you're responsible for starting it, and you did know we would come.

Just like you know if a thread bashing Naruto was started you and plenty of other people(myself included), would be there to defend him.

If a thread was started to bash Sasuke, Lotu and the like would be there.

You can't start a bashing thread(saying a character got pwned is bashing, especially when it was just one hit, and stating it in the manner you did with 'lol, Kabuto got pwned, look at his face when he got hit, lol, lol, kabutards shut up or I'll sick mods on you, lol'), and then when the character's fans come in go 'huh, people don't like their characters being bashed, say wha?'.

Especially when you jump all over anyone who dares to even slightly underrate Naruto and say he might lose to a jounin.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 8, 2006)

Mibu Clan said:
			
		

> Itachi was also made as the "top" for Sasuke, and storywise, because of this and Naruto and Sasuke being rivals, then by defenition Itachi= Yondaime.
> 
> 
> So now not liking Naruto is reason for Ban!?



No I was just showing our differences. I could have put that I dont like Sasuke or Itachi but I figured putting Naruto would be better. 



			
				tmmyc said:
			
		

> Hence the "plays innocent". You have done your fill of flaming (mostly counter-flaming towards LotU). I for one have seen you piss off Vash and would not be surprised to see you banned by him if he gave a crap about the Avenue.



Yeah I pissed off Vash in that one thread. The mods said it wasnt even close to getting me banned. 

Where have I flamed LotU? Do you mean the entire Anti-LotU fc thing? Spectrum and the mods warned us (not a ban or anything, just warned us all including LotU) to stop and we did. Thats all that was it. As soon as we stopped he started up again. They said they didnt want to hear anything about it ever again and to act like it didnt happen at all. You yourself said "counter-flaming towards LotU". I dont see this. Please find this for me. All I see is his responding to my threads. 

About Kabutard, its not constant and it was only there for 1-2 threads at most. You dont see me derailing threads, entering them and then saying "Stupid Kabutards, Kabuto's for kids" or something like that. Or even worse threads like "Damn you Kabutards. Naruto>>>>>>>>>>Kabuto". Even the dreaded "Naruto is smarter then Kabuto". 

Really, there is a huge difference between me and LotU. The mods see it (why do you think im not the one on a trial here? the mods would instinctively know if I was in trouble ), other posters see it (they commented on it with comment on threads), and even I see if. If we all dont see it then whats saying its not true?




			
				Hinata's Fan said:
			
		

> Kabuto predates Aizen.
> 
> And Captain Kuro predates both of them.
> 
> ...



You make it seem like im a mind reader and I knew exactly what would happen when I didnt. Did you honestly think that I wouldnt make a thread about Naruto if someone like that happened? I mean really

I made the thread and it had a purpose. To show and talk about what happened to Kabuto. Now if you get mad at me then atleast get mad at everyone who agreed with me. I made the thread that was supposed to be about Naruto's strength as given how he pwned Kabuto. Everyone else agreed and we all had fun. If you get mad at me on this thread or get angry then atleast get angry at threads like "Sakura vs Kabuto's ass" (yeah its true)  or other threads of the sort. 

I made the thread because I liked what Naruto did. This is a message board is it not? Now whats saying that someone else wouldnt have made the thread? Someone else already did make the same thread and they merged them so really everyone else would have started all over again (see whos the first poster). If I didnt make one for myself then someone else would do it and the entire problem for you would start again. 

We all had fun in there and I dont see whats wrong with making a thread about Naruto shockwaving Kabuto when its all about what a forum is for. Theres nothing that says we couldnt make the thread and it was obviously fun for everyone (minus you 3). No one had any objections to it besides you all. Whether your point is ignored or whether the thread just annoyed you, no matter what you have to say I made the thread and you cannot get angry at me for creating a thread since thats what a forum is for.


----------



## Codde (Feb 8, 2006)

> You dont see me derailing threads, entering them and then saying "Stupid Kabutards, Kabuto's for kids" or something like that. Or even worse threads like "Damn you Kabutards. Naruto>>>>>>>>>>Kabuto". Even the dreaded "Naruto is smarter then Kabuto".


No, instead you create threads saying that, threads that don't get closed. Or at least stay open long enough... I believe a recent thread created that wasn't of a "Kabuto sucks" type of message was closed.


----------



## Shiron (Feb 8, 2006)

Code said:
			
		

> I believe a recent thread created that wasn't of a "Kabuto sucks" type of message was closed.


 Hmm, are you talking about the thread that Yakushi~Kabuto made, where she claimed that Naruto's chakra attack on Kabuto in 292 was actually a giant, super-powerful Rasengan? If so, that was TO's decision and KN had nothing to do with it.


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Feb 8, 2006)

Meijin no Kori said:
			
		

> Hmm, are you talking about the thread that Yakushi~Kabuto made, where she claimed that Naruto's chakra attack on Kabuto in 292 was actually a giant, super-powerful Rasengan? If so, that was TO's decision and KN had nothing to do with it.


Which would make it a little someting called a doulbe standard, right?

Post biased in favor of Kabuto=closed.
Post biased against Kabuto in a very childish 'lol Kabutards are teh s uck' manner=lasts 30 pages and never closed, with just a few minor warnings, allowing posters to freely insult anyone who likes Kabuto along the way

KN does worse then LotU a lot of the time.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 8, 2006)

Code said:
			
		

> No, instead you create threads saying that, threads that don't get closed. Or at least stay open long enough... I believe a recent thread created that wasn't of a "Kabuto sucks" type of message was closed.



The thread was created to show what Naruto did to Kabuto. Meaning it was showing how strong Naruto was compared to the "so called Kabuto who was as strong as Kakashi". If Naruto pwned Konohamaru then I wouldnt make a thread about that since its not an accomplishment but he did that to Kabuto and I decided " I better make a thread on this". 

My thread was merged with another "Naruto pwned Kabuto" thread. I dont know who's it was but if I didnt make it (if Naruto did it then id make it) then everyone would be all over that other thread and you would still have the same comments to that guy. 

You cant get angry about me making a thread since theres no rule against me making a thread showing what Naruto did to Kabuto. Sakura vs Kabuto's ass is a thread. So really my thread is acceptable. Dont get mad at me about threads closing, im not a mod and I dont do that. Its up to them, not me. If they didnt think it was right then they would have closed it.

I have nothing to do with threads staying opened of keeping them closed. If you have a problem then deal with the mods. Im not a mod.


----------



## Codde (Feb 8, 2006)

Meijin no Kori said:
			
		

> Hmm, are you talking about the thread that Yakushi~Kabuto made, where she claimed that Naruto's chakra attack on Kabuto in 292 was actually a giant, super-powerful Rasengan? If so, that was TO's decision and KN had nothing to do with it.


That was beside the point... as while there aren't a flood of "Bash Kabuto" threads that numbers in hundreds, threads also aren't free of "Kabuto bashing" even if it is off-topic, I suppose the threads may or may not be derailed, though if it isn't, it only proves that Kabuto fans don't overly react to that as if someone had bashed Naruto, in which flames would result. I was merely pointing out threads created that bashed Kabuto in response to he/she saying that he/she doesn't make posts like that.


----------



## Shiron (Feb 8, 2006)

Hinata's Fan said:
			
		

> Which would make it a little someting called a doulbe standard, right?
> 
> Post biased in favor of Kabuto=closed.
> Post biased against Kabuto in a very childish 'lol Kabutards are teh s uck' manner=lasts 30 pages and never closed, with just a few minor warnings, allowing posters to freely insult anyone who likes Kabuto along the way
> ...


Yet again, KN did not close that thread. And the reason it was closed, like TO said when he closed it, was that the topic was stupid. Kabuto called it chakra. If it was a Rasengan, which he has experienced firsthand, he would have called it a Rasengan. Thus, since it wasn't excecuted like a Rasengan, and Kabuto called it chakra, there was no evidene that it was a Rasengan. The topic was closed because it was stupid; Kabuto called it chakra - it's chakra. It doesn't get much simpler than that...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 8, 2006)

i read some people here still think saskue was stronger at the valley of the end ... some people cannot look to deep int that fight if they can they would realize why naruto was in the ground and saskue still up and having some ( barely) enough energy left.

 i know he won the fight but that does not mean he was stronger in anyway shape or form. seeing how the fight went.

LOTU i really dont want to see you IRL because if you do this kinda stuff on forums you must be a hermit or something IRL.


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 8, 2006)

Oi, wankers. This thread is about LotU. And him alone. All talk of fucking Kyuubi fucking Naruto and that pansy arse Nerd Kabuto can be left the fuck out.

So STFU. NOW! Or I'll close the fucking thread.

No more discussion of Naruto.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks god, i got here on time.

Please guys/girls

Do what Ronin says, we don't want this thread close.

But the question remain,

I'm I a free man? or Not?

So far the community say free me.

How long is it going to take?

Gooba pretty much told me to go public on it, when he told me he wouldn't change my fate in PM, and let me be make a fool of myself and eaten by the community.

So far the community has back me up.

So how much time?

Want to ban me?

Ban me, but i want all anti LotU fc gang ban as well, especially, KN.

So that way you guys save face.

You ban me again, and not any Naruto fanboy as well., then they win, like last time, but this time, the message is out, and people will be well aware of the double stardards.


----------



## Shunsui (Feb 8, 2006)

Your ban is still under discussion in the mod lounge. Unfortunately, NF is not a democracy. Sorry you were misled to believe that.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Feb 8, 2006)

Shunsui said:
			
		

> Your ban is still under discussion in the mod lounge. Unfortunately,* NF is not a **democracy*. Sorry you were misled to believe that.



Oh, believe me, *EVERYONE KNOWS THAT!!!!*.


----------



## Shunsui (Feb 8, 2006)

Then we're set.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Feb 8, 2006)

Shunsui said:
			
		

> Then we're set.




exatcly, but somebody fell under a trap.

Who was it?


----------



## Shunsui (Feb 8, 2006)

There are no traps...

I'm not debating with you, nor are we in conflict. I'm merely stating a fact.


----------



## Gooba (Feb 8, 2006)

> You ban me again, and not any Naruto fanboy as well., then they win, like last time, but this time, the message is out, and people will be well aware of the double stardards.


It isn't double standards if you are acting far worse than them, which is the case.


----------



## monk3 (Feb 8, 2006)

i think that its fine for you to do whatever you want. i say let him go! but i think you need to be a little less intense.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Feb 8, 2006)

Shunsui said:
			
		

> There are no traps...
> 
> I'm not debating with you, nor are we in conflict. I'm merely stating a fact.




I think you got me wrong, or at least interpreted me wrong.

I have nothing against you, you know that.

Just read underneath the underneath of that post. 



			
				Gooba said:
			
		

> It isn't double standards if you are acting far worse than them, which is the case.



Gooba, why don't you go back to the mod lounge, as the Anti LotU GANG might need you to bail them out like last time.


----------



## Gooba (Feb 8, 2006)

Lawyer of the Uchihas said:
			
		

> Gooba, why don't you go back to the mod lounge, as the Anti LotU GANG might need you to bail them out like last time.


LotU, why don't you stop pretending you have any clue what happens in the mod lounge.


----------



## Tousenz (Feb 8, 2006)

I do. You guys have cable.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Feb 8, 2006)

Gooba said:
			
		

> LotU, why don't you stop pretending you have any clue what happens in the mod lounge.




Its pretty obvious.

You spare Anti LotU memebrs, and make them mods. After all, you didn't ban them before nor now, but me.

Are you going to tell me that one member of the anti LotU fc gang didn't get moded?


----------



## Gooba (Feb 8, 2006)

Lawyer of the Uchihas said:
			
		

> Its pretty obvious.
> 
> You spare Anti LotU memebrs, and make them mods. After all, you didn't ban them before nor now, but me.
> 
> Are you going to tell me that one member of the anti LotU fc gang didn't get moded?


Who was an anti-LotU member?

You don't know what goes on, so stop pretending you do.  You are just wrong.

Plus, they aren't as banworthy as you.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 8, 2006)

I dont know what he is talking about. PeK wasnt part of the anti-LotU fc. Im not a mod. There's no one else.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 8, 2006)

Lawyer of the Uchihas said:
			
		

> Its pretty obvious.
> 
> You spare Anti LotU memebrs, and make them mods. After all, you didn't ban them before nor now, but me.
> 
> Are you going to tell me that one member of the anti LotU fc gang didn't get moded?



why are you getting mad abiout the anti LOTU club members? please direct me where i Flamed you , curse you , made false facts to be true etc. because i can garrentee that the whole club never did such a thing but you have.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Feb 8, 2006)

Gooba said:
			
		

> Who was an anti-LotU member?



Who do you think?

Speaking about him, where is he?

Haven't seen him around lately..




> You don't know what goes on, so stop pretending you do.  You are just wrong.



please, get real



> *Plus, they aren't as banworthy as you*.




Looks @ comment.

no comment!



			
				Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> why are you getting mad abiout the anti LOTU club members? please direct me where i Flamed you , curse you , made false facts to be true etc. because i can garrentee that the whole club never did such a thing but you have.




You think i buy that shit.

You think anyone that was during the Anti LotU gang believe that shit?

Who the hell you think you are fooling here? 

The anti LotU gang?:amazed


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 8, 2006)

Lawyer of the Uchihas said:
			
		

> You think i buy that shit.
> 
> You think anyone that was during the Anti LotU gang believe that shit?
> 
> ...




see this just proves how immature you are and how you act . If you are going to start saying stuff about the gang then provide proof . Without proof your claims are bogus. The mods do a decent to a good job here and belive me if i acted like you i would have been gone long ago.


----------



## JA1num (Feb 8, 2006)

Lawyer of the Uchihas said:
			
		

> Might as well say UC#2 real identity, he was none other than Nighthawk himself, which later reincarnated as Red Sand Ninja #1, Seahawk, Knighthawk, and a couple other names, when he tried to get a hold on me to restart the Uchiha Cops from scratch and I bet my left nut that he is still here with another name. *Nighthawk, I have something to say to you.  Fuck you, you fucking fuck!!!!!*



Lol Nighthawk, biggest ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that walked the planet =)


----------



## Malthara (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm with LoTU on this one I mean just logicly the uchiha's are better than most people you put them up agianst, but then 100 fanboys come in saying otherwise so ofcourse arguements start. It's not like he specifically starts uchiha vs's blah threads except when proving a point but often base naruto threads and such turn into mentioning sasuke. All these wide factless statements pop up about naruto's strength, how sasuke doesn't stand a chance it's just illogical to think that but when someone says something they are all over them. 
Really the problem is if he gets banned the others should be banned like kyuubi naruto, even if you can't find the gang I mean one is banned for being a figure head the other should be as well. 
All he's really doing is most of the time logically sticking up for uchiha's never saying just out of whack stuff however ofcourse naruto fanboys go against him but how is that flame instigating, it's agianst the rules to blatently flame so the people who respond with those flames should be the ones who are banned. 
Everyone has there opinions and threads are pretty gay when there aren't any good debates going on. All this junk naruto will kill orochimaru naruto's gonna pwn him and sasuke, it's all one sided and honestly naruto vs oro... We all know that's fanboyism but if someone sticks up for the other person they have to do it agianst 100 people cause people get brave when they get numbers and respond saying stupid crap just cause they'll be backed up and bam LoTU is the devils advocate all of a sudden.

Really should ban all those kyuubi naruto/anti LoTU people cause then they'd see this junk isn't just one sided and that you can't just flame people/characters. Just banning LoTU means there bitching will get them to victory so they'll continue. You need to show them they can't get away with the basic same thing you are accusing lotu of doing. The 'sasugay' threads and attitudes towards him were so bad at one point I thought when they had that all sasuke flamers will be banned thing was actually good and needed to be done though would destroy half the forum. However that was a joke but goes to show how many there are and really just lightly defending agianst 100 fanboys turns into flame wars. So you should ban the other side as well cause when only 1 person is on one side you can clearly see that the side with larger numbers is doing more posting and more argueing etc. 
What is that, we're banning you cause your the one person. So there taking out the sasuke side cause it's just less troublesome, I thought it was silly for him to use the holocaust reference in LoTU's first post but really that's what it's like. It's like oh well just get rid of the jews and the germans will live peacefully but they are the ones who are wrong, even more so then LoTU.

Even now he's just kinda 'appealing' his ban and stating the situation although getting abit harsh in some points of his first post but still and everyones kinda agianst him. I think they shouldn't have banned him he's just a poster why let it get outta hand anyway. All this crap is, is sasuke vs naruto threads people are going to argue, mods should just write those little complaints they get about him off, even if they come in large numbers its just LoTU anti-sentiment. oh he's saying this he's saying that, but if they are complaining chances are they are saying shit too cause they were in that thread also to notice it.


----------



## Gooba (Feb 8, 2006)

99% of the people in this thread have no freaking clue what they are talking about, or voting on, which is why the poll is irrelevant.


----------



## Malthara (Feb 8, 2006)

Gooba said:
			
		

> 99% of the people in this thread have no freaking clue what they are talking about, or voting on, which is why the poll is irrelevant.


But ultimately it's causing no trouble, it's asking a question and we are giving an answer. No biggie, plus it does show his fans as in he's not some scourge of the forum like he's being banned for but yet we just dont argue with all those naru fanboys in the thread he does cause we can see they just end up blind fanboy comments. How ignorant can one be of the situation he wrote about three post explaining it.

It's always like that, when he's winning something it's then attacked.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Feb 8, 2006)

Gooba said:
			
		

> 99% of the people in this thread have no freaking clue what they are talking about, or voting on, which is why the poll is irrelevant.




They do know what they are talking about, so stop trying to silence them.

You are just screwed that i have the community backing me up, and proving your double standards.

You lose Gooba, accept it.


----------



## shinjowy (Feb 8, 2006)

Well, I haven't been here long, but some of the threads that I've seen LotU post in are actually decent and he can make great points, especially in defending the Uchihas. He knows how to have decent fun, and I sometimes enjoy reading his posts. 

However, I've also seen some other posts which can... well... go over the edge sometimes. But from what I've noticed, LotU just reaches this stage because there are just so many posters which already seem to have some great dislike for him for some reason or another(maybe because he's one of the rare people who can actually defend the Uchihas pretty well? I dunno), that (I guess) defending himself from all of them tends to be quite frustrating. I say give him a little more time, and let's see...


----------



## Codde (Feb 8, 2006)

Gooba said:
			
		

> 99% of the people in this thread have no freaking clue what they are talking about, or voting on, which is why the poll is irrelevant.


Well if he's banned for actions on the forum, won't forum members be aware of his actions? Or must you be an Omniscient Mod/God? ...


----------



## Malthara (Feb 8, 2006)

If you ban the naruto fanboys as well and make it public since they are the side that has numbers you clearly discourage others from doing it. Since the problem is numerous flame arguements attack the side with the numbers as they are more capable of being the problem, since no one gets punished from them then they continue on cause when you have people backing you up it's easier hence why 1 LoTu comment gets like 20 Naruto fan replys ending up in oh LoTU is the problem if we just quiet him 'naru fans can live in peace'. But that's not good logic you shouldn't bais the boards you should enforce the no flaming rules cause most of the time it's just logical replies no flames on LoTu's part but many flames on the narufans part the whole sasugay craze thing etc. That's kinda died down but only cause no ones focusing on him with all this naruto activity in the manga.


----------



## Gooba (Feb 8, 2006)

People who think this has anything to do with his views about the Uchiha have no idea what they are talking about.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 8, 2006)

this is the message sent to us ANti fan club members way back. the date was 6-7-05 the club was made 1 month before that.

*Default  Anti-LOTU sigs (and everything else)
(Sent to Kamendex, suPMah, Ssj3_Goku, Shishou, Jiraiya_sama, Kyuubi Naruto, thun, Narutokun, Kind_Demon, and smackmyface. I've probably missed a few, but eh, it's a start.)

Yeah, so as you've probably noticed by now, the anti-LOTU banners, quotes, have been deleted from you guys' sigs. The mods had a discussion in light of some of the issues brought up in this thread, and it was decided that the whole war between the Sasuke fanboys and the Anti-Sasuke fanboys was getting (extremely) out of hand. All of the neg-repping, baiting (by this I mean things like posting in a Sasuke-related thread just to say something like "Here we go again, LOTU will be here any minute now"), and so forth is just ridiculous by now. It needs to stop.

So far there isn't a consensus on what to do about the neg repping, but I can tell you that any more neg reps left for no particular reason other than to annoy, or left with other people's names (those of you who have done this know who you are) will result in your rep being disabled. (For how long, I can't say.) And before anyone can complain, the same will apply to LOTU or any of the other extreme Sasuke fanboys. Fair is fair.

As for the sigs, if anyone adds any more quotes or banners that are anti-anyone other than the fictional characters in the series that spawned all of this, it will be treated as what it is: flaming. Check the rules again, and pay particular attention to the parts about flaming/fanboyism and respecting other members.

That's pretty much it. Consider this a warning, and I hope you guys will actually keep it in mind. The fanboy wars are getting old.  
*

thats what specturm told all of us about the situation so we stoped with the sigs etc. but how LOTU saying how bad we are and we where just as bad as him is not correct in any way.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 8, 2006)

Gooba thats like everyone who voted for LotU's side


----------



## JA1num (Feb 8, 2006)

shinjowy said:
			
		

> Well, I haven't been here long, but some of the threads that I've seen LotU post in are actually decent and he can make great points, especially in defending the Uchihas. He knows how to have decent fun, and I sometimes enjoy reading his posts.
> 
> However, I've also seen some other posts which can... well... go over the edge sometimes. But from what I've noticed, LotU just reaches this stage because there are just so many posters which already seem to have some great dislike for him for some reason or another(maybe because he's one of the rare people who can actually defend the Uchihas pretty well? I dunno), that (I guess) defending himself from all of them tends to be quite frustrating. I say give him a little more time, and let's see...



You should read some of his older posts, say around mid 2005, and i'm pretty sure you'll notice the difference


----------



## Gooba (Feb 8, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Gooba thats like everyone who voted for LotU's side


Which is why the poll is invalid.


----------



## Malthara (Feb 8, 2006)

Gooba said:
			
		

> People who think this has anything to do with his views about the Uchiha have no idea what they are talking about.


Well it's not that we think it has anything to do with his views on the uchiha clan. It's that the post which turn into flame wars, which IS why he's being banned or being labeled bad for the forum, are for defending the uchiha's from blind naruto fanboys. So since he's being banned for causing so much thread trouble we have to mention what he's saying in the threads and that the other side is causing more trouble. It's all the people argueing for naruto which complain and this all rages from debates so it's indirectly related.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 8, 2006)

Gooba said:
			
		

> Which is why the poll is invalid.



Yeah

SSj3 Goku posted the entire pm the anti-LotU fc members, LotU and all the other extreme Sasuke fans recieve. Going by that pm, it proves that everything should have ended then, its all over with the anti-LotU fc stuff and its been over since June 05.


----------



## Malthara (Feb 8, 2006)

I dont think it's so much the anti-LoTU fanclub that's the problem here now, there's still the individual threads whihc contain people who basically have the same views as that club making complaints for simple opinion stating. Officially the club is over but the anti sentiment is still there hence this situation arising.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 9, 2006)

If it was there then the mods would have done something against us but its not. Now its just him disrupting threads and breaking the rules the mods have enforced.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 9, 2006)

Malthara said:
			
		

> I dont think it's so much the anti-LoTU fanclub that's the problem here now, there's still the individual threads whihc contain people who basically have the same views as that club making complaints for simple opinion stating. Officially the club is over but the anti sentiment is still there hence this situation arising.



If it has then we would all be banned. But we never went to the degree of breaking the rules like LOTU did. The flames and how he was / is putting down people is out of this world. 

LOTU is one of the main problems in most thread in the avenue thats why i stoped going their as much as i used to.


----------



## Malthara (Feb 9, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> If it has then we would all be banned. But we never went to the degree of breaking the rules like LOTU did. The flames and how he was / is putting down people is out of this world.
> 
> LOTU is one of the main problems in most thread in the avenue thats why i stoped going their as much as i used to.


That's just it alot more people SHOULD be banned, and often he's not flaming just counter argueing. Though I'll admit he does go into 'i pwnd you' and such alot but that's something that comes from having so many arguements/enemies. Really he's being flamed most of the time, that's why he's always whining about being 1 fan against 1000. The flaming is 2 sided which is why both sides should be banned or warned they will be banned if it continues. Ofcourse LoTU's been warned but if the other side isn't they'll just keep on. LoTU keeps on defending but the other side turns to flaming since they haven't been warned and when he beats them in an arguement ofcourse he's like 'you got owned etc' 

If lotu is one of the main problems there, what's he doing really, he's just argueing for his opinion as others argue for there opinion, a real problem would be like a troll harming the thread posting irrelavent spammy derogatory pics and such. I mean if you dont want to hear sasuke stuff so much you stopped going to the avenue that's fine but you can't really call him a problem cause you dont want to hear it. When someone's a troll on another board you know there a troll but here it's just like alot of people dont even notice him unless your currently enganging him in an arguement.

That's teh point really alot more people should be banned, usually when something encompasses alot of people and 1 person is banned they are obviously just being scapegoated. That's like a universal political concept right there.


----------



## Tousenz (Feb 9, 2006)

> If it has then we would all be banned.


 
Like I said earlier. There no reason for someone to get banned for exaggerating a characters ability. Lotus notorious popular enough for you to know what he posts like. Theres an ignore memeber option when you click on a name.

Simple as that. No need for crying or anything else.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 9, 2006)

Malthara said:
			
		

> That's just it alot more people SHOULD be banned, and often he's not flaming just counter argueing. Though I'll admit he does go into 'i pwnd you' and such alot but that's something that comes from having so many arguements/enemies. Really he's being flamed most of the time, that's why he's always whining about being 1 fan against 1000. The flaming is 2 sided which is why both sides should be banned or warned they will be banned if it continues. Ofcourse LoTU's been warned but if the other side isn't they'll just keep on. LoTU keeps on defending but the other side turns to flaming since they haven't been warned and when he beats them in an arguement ofcourse he's like 'you got owned etc'
> 
> That's teh point really alot more people should be banned, usually when something encompasses alot of people and 1 person is banned they are obviously just being scapegoated. That's like a universal political concept right there.




Their is a differance between counter arguing and making up false claims and insulting people and cursing at them as well.

If LOTU gets flammed from someone he is usally acculy 90% of the time the start of it  the instegator so really he causes alot of messes.


----------



## Malthara (Feb 9, 2006)

That's just it agian, i dont think LoTu is the one making false claims. I mean usually he's just logically counter argueing. You should hear the stuff people say about naruto which gains the counter arguement and starts these so called wars.

I just feel the bans should be both way, 'if that's the case alot more people should be banned' is right. Why is one guy getting it and the others are all fine. The mods should let him back in and watch the threads he post not for his post alone but for what the others are saying. Everytime they make a complaint or something show them what they posted how they repped etc ban them for saying the same superior inferior stuff over and over about one character he's saying about another character and supposedly inciting them to flame wars.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 9, 2006)

He's been warned and he's been given second chance, after chance after chance. They've given him enough chances when he should have been banned a long time ago. The rules say he should be banned now. The mods have thought this over and surely if it was someone else's fault then they would have gotten a trial or a warning. Dont think the mods are wrong and they blame everything on LotU. They think things out.


----------



## Malthara (Feb 9, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> He's been warned and he's been given second chance, after chance after chance. They've given him enough chances when he should have been banned a long time ago. The rules say he should be banned now.


I know, i said he has but it's the people he's argueing with that haven't so they continue on and it just starts over. It takes 2 to argue, if you blame one the others will go on saying the same stuff they've been saying and thus the arguements start agian. The rules say alot of people should be banned.


----------



## Blue (Feb 9, 2006)

Shunsui said:
			
		

> Your ban is still under discussion in the mod lounge. Unfortunately, NF is not a democracy. Sorry you were misled to believe that.



...It's at this point that I realize that this thread simply isn't going to be allowed to serve it's purpose, which is to make the mod team look a little less like petty dictators. 

Unfortunately, at this point, this thread is nothing more than a massive holocaust of flame waiting to happen and proof positive that the mod team has difficultly handling some things. I wasn't sure when I made the public poll if it was a good idea; now I know, and I think everyone else does too.

We'll post later with the decision on LotU's fate. For now, closed. I apologize. I dislike closing threads.


----------



## Blue (Feb 9, 2006)

He will have his access restored in 10 day's time with a stern warning - any further activity which, for better or for worse, a mod decides is trolling - will result in something grimly permanent.


----------



## Gold Knight (Feb 10, 2006)

LoTU said:
			
		

> This guy said to me once ?How can you fucking hate Naruto so much, how the fuck can you read a series with a main character you hate so much.



That was somebody else, actually.  I was more or less trashing that thread because you were deliberately attacking fanboys, or you possessed a decidedly bad attitude at the time.

Look, LoTU.  The reason I have a problem with you is not because you like the Uchihas.  I like everybody in the Naruto series.  And in fact, Itachi is my No. 4 favorite character in the series.  The reason I have a problem with you is because you keep saying stuff like this:

*
Are you blind?

You need eye glasses.

Its obvious that you don't even read the manga.

 you have much to learn boy.

 You must be crazy

 Dude, don't make me sue your factless ass.

Ignorance is a bliss.

Lmao at you.*

In response to "Btw, please stop the insane double spacing between your lines, it's getting really annoying."

*
Its annoying?

Then i'm doing my job right.

Get a life.

People now days are blind.

Okay child, dadddy will read you the story.

You are figting a battle that you cannot win.

Who say i was flame baiting?

You want, flamebaiting go to the Battledome and see all the flame baiting there is.

If someone say something against Naruto, is flamebaiting.

If someone say some shit about other characters, that's not flamebaiting.

I'm complaining that Naruto isn't as people say he is.


So stop your bullshit.

I'm putting you on my ignored list, as you are obviously crazy.

You must be out of your mind.

take that garbage some place else.


Listen, and listen carefully.

Next time you neg rep someone, and leave a fake name, i will neg rep you until you get to hell.

How dissapointing that you are in sealf denial and don't dare to look for the evidence yourself.

Everyone knows what i'm talking about.

You want to pretend to be dumb, and act as if that was never stated in the manga, you are making a fool out of yourself.

Another post that just make me laugh.

Go read the manga.


I'm putting you on my VDP (very dumb people) list, the ignore list that is.

Look, that bullshit about ego is just making me laugh.

I know your kind.

The one that pretend to be neutral, but all he does, he talk shit and make up crazy shit when i don't share you same thoughts.

Keep talking, you just making me laugh harder.

Funny, how you ignored all the shit your kind said.

But what can i say, its to be expected from a hypocrite like you.

Lmao


I might need to arrest a couple of people today. 

 You asked for it.



I'm a bad ass

 Don't make me raise my finger and pwn you.*





As long as you have an adjusted attitude, I don't have any problem with you at all.

Sorry, Dani - just had to state my case since I just now read this thread.  I have nothing more to say, though.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 10, 2006)

Yeah, I guess it's a "good" idea to state your case when he lacks the abilty to reply or counter-argue in any way in a closed thread. =/

I'm feeling tempted to deleted your post, but instead I'll just urge LotU to PM you instead if he feels like he wants to adress some of these points. 

Please refrain from making more Complaints arguments in locked threads in the future. I remember how much it used to piss me off as a member. This goes for any staff member reading this. Thanks.


----------



## Gold Knight (Feb 10, 2006)

That's fine with me.


----------

